#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Speakers Corner >  >  Donald Trump : Former POTUS

## misskit

So heres the new Trump thread. 
*

Iran supreme leader vows revenge on Trump with pic of a drone about to blitz him on the golf course*

IRANS supreme leader has vowed revenge on Donald Trump with a picture showing a drone about to attack him on the golf course.


Ayatollah Ali Khameneis Twitter account showed the picture of the former President about to take a shot while vowing revenge over the killing of a top Iranian general  in a drone attack.



The post carried the text of remarks Khamenei made in December on the first anniversary of the killing of Revolutionary Guards General Qassem Soleimani in the attack in Iraq.


Those who ordered the murder of General Soleimani as well as those who carried this out should be punished, said the Ayatollah.


This revenge will certainly happen at the right time.


General Soleimani, 62, spearheaded Iran's military operations in the Middle East as head of the country's elite Quds Force, part of its Revolutionary Guards.


He was killed at Baghdad airport by a US air strike, personally approved by Donald Trump.

MORE Iran supreme leader vows ‘revenge’ on Trump with pic of a drone about to blitz him on the golf course

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

There will be many that would not shed a tear.

----------


## elche

Iran has issued an international arrest warrant for the villain.  Biden should honor it and extradite him.  I want to see the piglet squeal.

----------


## Neverna

It will never happen. A heart attack might, though.

----------


## sabang

What if he gets an unexplained case of Novichok from a golf club handle?

----------


## hallelujah

> What if he gets an unexplained case of Novichok from a golf club handle?


I can't see Vlad sending a "special" cup of coffee to his bezzy mate...

----------


## TTraveler

Wonder if Twitter's going to suspend that account for "inciting violence." They're on a spree right now, with China's US Embassy account getting locked down earlier this week after comments on Uyghur women being "baby making machines."

Twitter Suspends Chinese Embassy for Smearing Uighur Women as 'Baby-Making Machines'

----------


## S Landreth

Just for fun.



 
In four years, President Trump made 30,573 false or misleading claims: https://www.washingtonpost.com/graph...nline_manual_2

----------


## Saint Willy

> Just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
>  
> In four years, President Trump made 30,573 false or misleading claims: https://www.washingtonpost.com/graph...nline_manual_2


unbelievable

----------


## bsnub

So why is the other thread still around?

----------


## tomcat

> Donald Trump : "Lock Him Up"  POTUS


...a possible future thread...

----------


## sabang

> Uyghur women being "baby making machines."


Only Uyghurs Breed. Reminds me of an Alice Cooper song.

----------


## Backspin

Iran has probably been trying to get agents in since the assassination of QSM. 

It will most likely be one of Trumps kids that gets snuffed out. My guess is Eric trump because he turned down secret service protection. It has since  been reinstated but he doesn't like having them following him around so he'll probably turn it down again

----------


## sabang

Na mate, I think the Mullahs want to kill someone important.

----------


## bsnub

Did they get Salman Rushdie yet?  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

The best thing the population can do is make Trump irrelevant. By not talking about him, posting about him will make Trump lose his mind.  This will be my last post about Trump.  Trump does not have one redeeming quality. 

Adios Trumpster and his band of Trumptards.

----------


## tomcat

...^agree...

----------


## russellsimpson

"Ayatollah Ali Khamenei’s Twitter account showed the picture of the former President about to take a shot while vowing revenge over the killing of a top Iranian general – in a drone attack."

So this is great, eh.

This guy who spends all his time blasting away at "death to America" and believes Israel should be wiped off the map has a twitter account but the former president doesn't.

Great. You gotta love that.

----------


## sabang

Actually, I do.

----------


## russellsimpson

> The best thing the population can do is make Trump irrelevant. By not talking about him, posting about him will make Trump lose his mind.  This will be my last post about Trump.  Trump does not have one redeeming quality. 
> 
> Adios Trumpster and his band of Trumptards.


It's a good plan and good luck with it.

This would probably be a bit easier if Pelosi and Schumer and the Democrats generally wound drop this impeachment business.

As things stand, when Pelosi  delivers the documents of impeachment to the Senate on Monday.

----------


## hallelujah

> "Ayatollah Ali Khamenei’s Twitter account showed the picture of the former President about to take a shot while vowing revenge over the killing of a top Iranian general – in a drone attack."
> 
> So this is great, eh.
> 
> This guy who spends all his time blasting away at "death to America" and believes Israel should be wiped off the map has a twitter account but the former president doesn't.
> 
> Great. You gotta love that.


Not anymore he doesn't.

Twitter bans suspect Iran account that threatened Donald Trump

----------


## baldrick

> So why is the other thread still around?


they will get bored quickly when people stop responding to them

----------


## AntRobertson

Here are the top 20 promoters of voter fraud disinformation on Twitter.

I'm seeing a pattern, zero surprise to see socal's go to source gatewaypundit in there either.



Researchers release massive Twitter dataset of voter fraud claims

----------


## Saint Willy

> It's a good plan and good luck with it.
> 
> This would probably be a bit easier if Pelosi and Schumer and the Democrats generally wound drop this impeachment business.
> 
> As things stand, when Pelosi  delivers the documents of impeachment to the Senate on Monday.


You are or were an English teacher?

----------


## cyrille

21 lies per day.

----------


## David48atTD

> One of the "lies" that its stated he said was that Afghanistan is in the Middle East , whereas in fact Afghanistan is actually in Asia .
> He referred to Iran/Iraq/Afghanistan is being Middle Easter , whereas Afghanistan is actually in Asia .
> I wouldnt say that was a lie , or a deliberate attempt to deceive , just a slight inaccuracy


I liked this one.

9/11 was an insignificant event in USA history and the good Donald, in his own words ... 'wrote this out'.

Maybe the genius Mr Trump needs a proof reader?

----------


## David48atTD

> That was simply a slip of the tongue , everyone does it occasionally 
> By the way , you wrote 
> _"9/11 was an insignificant event in USA history and the good Donald, in his own words ... 'wrote this out'."
> _Did you mean to write *significant* , rather than "insignificant" ?
> Do you also make a slip of the tongue ?



Recognition of sarcasm wasn't part of your University of Life Skills subjects?

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Backspin

> Here are the top 20 promoters of voter fraud disinformation on Twitter.
> 
> I'm seeing a pattern, zero surprise to see socal's go to source gatewaypundit in there either.
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers release massive Twitter dataset of


Wtf. It's all a bunch of alt-light retail level retards. I have a Twitter account. I follow none of them. I have trump blocked and Linn wood blocked me because I cussed him out for being a terrible lawyer for Vern Unsworth.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Shouldnt that have been posted in the funny pictures thread ?
> Its a satirical drawing , humour


It is a social comment on the (thankfully fired) ex-POTUS.

So suck it up snowflake.

----------


## panama hat

> Shouldnt that have been posted in the funny pictures thread ?


Aaawww . . . does that upset you?  Why are you such a whiny little bitch?





> Its a joke though


You're referring to the Trump years?  Yes.  Well done.

----------


## Saint Willy

Funny how the biggest snowflakes are trumptards

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Funny how the biggest snowflakes are trumptards


But unlike snowflakes they are all alike. :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

> Funny how the biggest snowflakes are trumptards


Isn't it . . . all mouth when they're parading through towns armed to the teeth - whiny little fishlocker-type bitches when they find out the police is looking for them.

Happy to see their orange fuckwit run rampant with with actions that defy logic and common sense (and are not to their benefit) but then cry and whine when a new president hasn't solved all crises in existence within the first four days of being in power.

How's that new healthcare act going, Trumptards?  The one the Republicans have been talking about releasing since Obama's first days . . . "who knew it was this complicated" said the afterbirth in chief yet kept promising it 'in two weeks'.

Deficit reduction?  Yea - screw the right wing morons.

40 miles (out of 2000) of the wall built - and who paid for it?  Fuckwits

The list goes on and on





> But unlike snowflakes they are all alike.


Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

If they were not such cvnts I’d almost feel sorry for them. Their whole world has upended, QAnon was wrong, there was no great plan!

----------


## panama hat

> If they were not such cvnts I’d almost feel sorry for them.


True . . . they are the feeble-minded cretins who played right into the hands of the wealthy

----------


## AntRobertson

> Wtf. It's all a bunch of alt-light retail level retards. I have a Twitter account. I follow none of them. I have trump blocked and Linn wood blocked me because I cussed him out for being a terrible lawyer for Vern Unsworth.


You also completely missed the point and post shite from Gatewaypundit.

I dunno why you bother with the facade anymore it was always blatantly transparent.

----------


## thailazer

It will be interesting to see how the Trump saga ends up.  His family, especially Ivanka,  had ties to Russia well before he got elected and it sure showed during his term.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Its a joke though, satirical .
> There are specific threads for humour , this is a thread for serious discussion .


Who says it's a joke?

----------


## RPETER65

> Who says it's a joke?


Paleo Robbie

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Do you really think that the DoI are trying to find out who the orange person with blond hair and standing behind a sign that says POTUS is ?
> Did you think that it was a serious request for the public to help them identify who Donald Trump is ?


No, it is a serious social comment that THEY FUCKING SHOULD BE.

----------


## bsnub

> Yes, a serious point delivered in a satirical way and I believe Congress are considering impeaching him for his potential role in the disturbance .


He was already impeached for a second time you tedious moron.

----------


## Klondyke

> impeached for a second time


What an exceptional achievement in 200+ years history of POTUSes: 
The first impeachment because he wanted to investigate a corruption of US taxpayers' money - and of other friendly country relying on a generous help.

The second one, sorry, I immediately cannot recall the matter of the heinous crime...

----------


## bsnub

> The first impeachment because he wanted to investigate a corruption of US taxpayers' money - and of other friendly country relying on a generous help.


So you are drunk as usual

----------


## misskit

^^ You didn’t!  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes, a serious point delivered in a satirical way and I believe Congress are considering impeaching him for his potential role in the disturbance .
> If you think that its a serious request from the DoI , send them a message and tell them Donald Trump will be playing golf in Scotland next week and they can catch him there , or when he returns , sure they'd appreciate your help in locating him


He's not allowed into Scotland you fucking retard.

----------


## misskit

Help us, baby Jesus.

----------


## Neverna

> Help us, baby Jesus.


It's Fluke, Misskit. You cannot have a sensible discussion with Fluke. He's a low-and-slow troll. Best to ignore his mutterings.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Help us, baby Jesus.


The multinic is even dumber than the original and I thought that would be impossible.

----------


## David48atTD

Here is a link to a good QnA on the upcoming Trump Impeachment Trial in the Senate ... *US politics live updates: Donald Trump'&#39;'s impeachment article sent to the Senate - ABC News*

----------


## thailazer

The Trumpism monster seems far from dead.   This guy Gaetz is a certified moron.....

----------


## Cujo

This should probably be in the ex president thread but I can't find it for some reason.
So, if a mod could just go ahead and move it,....



A good take on Trump post presidency.




> The Antipope of Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ousted leader refused to relent to reality.
> 
> 
> Set against a backdrop of avarice and inequality and persistent sickness, distrust and misrule, the leader exploited and exacerbated societal unrest to seize and flaunt vast power—doing anything and everything he could to try to keep it in his grip. He resisted pleas for unity and calm. He tested the loyalty of even his most ardent and important establishment supporters. He was censured and then toppled. Still, though, he declined to consider even the smallest acquiescence. Besieged and increasingly isolated, he faded as he aged—but he never yielded. Some people believed he had no less than the blessing of God.
> ...


Complete article here

The Antipope of Mar-a-Lago - POLITICO

A good read

----------


## Cujo

Thanks Mod  :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Someone at MSNBC has a wicked sense of humour!

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh, and no job.

----------


## bsnub

I seriously doubt they lost their job.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

As it relates to trump, The Lincoln Project is suing Grampire...reading the notice they sent him is pretty good.

https://twitter.com/ProjectLincoln/s...393090/photo/1

----------


## Cujo

This is fucking hilarious, his lawyers have all quit. Looks like Giuliani's about to get his 20k a day (or beter still, tell Trump "you know, yeah, nah") 




> Donald Trump has abruptly parted ways with the two lead lawyers working on his defence for his Senate impeachment trial, a source familiar with the situation said, leaving the former US president’s legal strategy in disarray.
> 
> 
> Butch Bowers and Deborah Barberi, two South Carolina lawyers, are no longer on Trump’s team, the source said, describing the move as a “mutual decision”.
> 
> 
> Three other lawyers associated with the team, Josh Howard of North Carolina and Johnny Gasser and Greg Harris of South Carolina, also parted ways with Trump, another source said.
> 
> 
> ...


Donald Trump's impeachment defence in disarray as lead lawyers quit – reports | Donald Trump | The Guardian

----------


## thailazer

> As it relates to trump, The Lincoln Project is suing Grampire...reading the notice they sent him is pretty good.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ProjectLincoln/s...393090/photo/1


 That is good!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The Trumpism monster seems far from dead.   This guy Gaetz is a certified moron.....


He actually funded that fucking mad cow who believes space lasers were used to start fires so they could build a railroad....

----------


## thailazer

Here is a conservative that serves his people, not his party.    Great to see this kind of honesty.

----------


## beachbound

A sad day in Hollywood.



The Screen Actors Guild was holding a disciplinary meeting to consider revoking former President Trump's membership, but before SAG could make any announcements, Mr. Trump announced he's breaking up with them first. Mr. Trump sent a resignation letter to the organization's president, Gabrielle Carteris, writing "I no longer wish to be associated with your union."   


Ms. Carteris




I write to you today regarding the so-called Disciplinary Committee hearing aimed at revoking my union membership. Who cares!
While Im not familiar with your work, Im very proud of my work on movies such as Home Alone 2, Zoolander and Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps; and television shows including The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, Saturday Night Live, and of course, one of the most successful shows in television history, The Apprentice  to name just a few!
Ive also greatly helped the cable news television business (said to be a dying platform with not much time left until I got involved in politics), and created thousands of jobs at networks such as MSDNC and Fake News CNN, among many others.




Which brings me to your blatant attempt at free media attention to distract from your dismal record as a union. Your organization has done little for its members, and nothing for me  besides collecting dues and promoting dangerous un-American policies and ideas  as evident by your massive unemployment rates and lawsuits from celebrated actors, who even recorded a video asking, Why isnt the union fighting for me?


These, however, are policy failures. Your disciplinary failures are even more egregious.
I no longer wish to be associated with your union.
As such, this letter is to inform you of my immediate resignation from SAG-AFTRA. You have done nothing for me.
Regards, 
Donald J Trump





Trump resigns from Screen Actors Guild as union considers disciplinary action - CBS News

----------


## harrybarracuda

What a snivelling little twat he is.

 :rofl:

----------


## Topper

^^ LOL,

You forgot the SAG's response, it was fooking classic!!!!!!!!!!!


Simply two words.....

"Thank you"

----------


## thailazer

The snibbler could not hold Trump accountable.    What a deporable excuse for a human......

Although he voted to acquit the former president, Senate Minority  Leader Mitch McConnell in remarks Saturday distanced himself from Trump  and made clear he believed that Trump was solely to blame for the attack  on the Capitol on Jan. 6.
"Jan. 6 was a disgrace," McConnell  began. "Fellow Americans beat and bloodied our own police. They stormed  the Senate floor. They tried to hunt down the Speaker of the House. They  built a gallows and chanted about murdering the vice president. They  did this because they had been fed wild falsehoods by the most powerful  man on Earth because he was angry he’d lost an election."
McConnell  reminded those listening of his words on the floor last month in which  he said the mob was "fed lies" and "provoked" by Trump.
"There's  no question -- none -- that President Trump is practically and morally  responsible for provoking the events of the day. No question about it.  The people who stormed this building believed they were acting on the  wishes and instructions of their president," he said.

----------


## elche

Trump is acquitted for a second time, after 5 die and over 140 police officers injured in a riot and insurrection in the Capitol.  But Bill Clinton is charged and forced out of office for having an affair.  How money - Murdoch and Wall Street money - corrupts democracy.  As Obama said, we have to get money out of politics.

----------


## Klondyke

> Trump is acquitted for a second time, after 5 die


Why not to impeach few more ex-, after many more died under their rule...

----------


## Saint Willy

> Although he voted to acquit the former president, Senate Minority  Leader Mitch McConnell in remarks Saturday distanced himself from Trump  and made clear he believed that Trump was solely to blame for the attack  on the Capitol on Jan. 6.
> "Jan. 6 was a disgrace," McConnell  began. "Fellow Americans beat and bloodied our own police. They stormed  the Senate floor. They tried to hunt down the Speaker of the House. They  built a gallows and chanted about murdering the vice president. They  did this because they had been fed wild falsehoods by the most powerful  man on Earth because he was angry he’d lost an election."
> McConnell  reminded those listening of his words on the floor last month in which  he said the mob was "fed lies" and "provoked" by Trump.
> "There's  no question -- none -- that President Trump is practically and morally  responsible for provoking the events of the day. No question about it.  The people who stormed this building believed they were acting on the  wishes and instructions of their president," he said.


Yet, he voted not guilty. 

Hypocrite.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump is acquitted for a second time, after 5 die and over 140 police officers injured in a riot and insurrection in the Capitol.  But Bill Clinton is charged and forced out of office for having an affair.


How was Bill Clinton "forced out of office" exactly?

He was impeached for perjury to a grand jury and obstruction of justice (both of which happened) and the (then) Democrat-controlled senate acquitted him.

----------


## Klondyke

> He was impeached for perjury to a grand jury and obstruction of justice


Oh really?  I though - seeing now that by mistake - that it was for bombing of Belgrade (a.o). Thank for refreshing my knowledge, I did not know about that horrible crime he was accused of...

----------


## elche

> Why not to impeach few more ex-, after many more died under their rule...


Which presidents of the US have incited a riot and insurrection against their own people and violated the constitution but have not been impeached?

----------


## elche

> How was Bill Clinton "forced out of office" exactly? .... and the (then) Democrat-controlled senate acquitted him.


True, Bill Clinton was not convicted of his charges in a Dem controlled Senate.  It was my understanding that he would leave the office early on condition that some dems in the senate would acquit him, who would have otherwise voted to convict.  Clinton didn't fulfill his end of the deal, which is why some refer to him as slick willy.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Just like trump's presidency
Watch trump casino in Atlantic City implode.
Too bad he wasn't in it at the time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> True, Bill Clinton was not convicted of his charges in a Dem controlled Senate.  It was my understanding that he would leave the office early on condition that some dems in the senate would acquit him, who would have otherwise voted to convict.  Clinton didn't fulfill his end of the deal, which is why some refer to him as slick willy.


Not only was there absolutely no way the Democrats would have convicted him, it being a politically motivated impeachment, but he got the nickname Slick Willie in 1980 while Governor of Arkansas.

Apart from that you are 100% correct.

----------


## thailazer

This is worth a watch.  Interesting thought that Trump may have sealed pardons ferreted away.

----------


## Cujo

Apparently though, presidential pardons don't extend to state charges, only federal ones and at the moment he's being looked at for a number of state charges.

----------


## misskit

This is too funny to be real! Yet, it is!  :smiley laughing: 

*
‘Golden Calf’ Trends After Massive Statue of Trump is Wheeled into CPAC*



Ahead of Trump’s keynote speech at the CPAC conference this weekend, two staffers wheeled in a massive golden statue of the insurrectionist former president, and everyone was thinking about the idol created by Israelities when Moses went up to Mt. Sinai.

Wrote one Twitter user with more following suit: “Republicans wheel in the golden calf as they prepare to wander the electoral desert for 40 years.”



Twitterers here 'Golden Calf' Trends After Massive Statue Of Trump Is Wheeled Into CPAC: WATCH - Towleroad Gay News

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

The republicans have totally lost it.

----------


## misskit

It’s even carrying a magic wand.

----------


## bsnub

Is that real?

----------


## Cujo

It's real alright,  hilarious. 
They really have lost their minds.
With the oversized head and the short fat legs it's sure to be nicknamed stumpy.  It'll have them rolling in the aisles.   :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

It has to be a trick played on them

----------


## Loy Toy

Is that a cement block on his feet?

Maybe they plan to drown him!

----------


## thailazer

> It's real alright,  hilarious. 
> They really have lost their minds.
> With the oversized head and the short fat legs it's sure to be nicknamed stumpy.  It'll have them rolling in the aisles.


He is even carrying notes from My Pillow Man!

----------


## panama hat

Now even repeaters's favourite right-wing mouthpiece has had enough of Trump's lies:




> *Trump Repeats False Claims That 2020 Election Was Rigged During CPAC Speech*
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump repeated false claims that the 2020 presidential election was rigged and that he really won during his Sunday speech at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC).
> 
> Trump claimed that while somebody who came in second in New Hampshire, or first in Iowa, and that was the end, and they became famous for the rest of their lives, we won the election twice.
> Trump finished second in the 2016 Iowa Republican caucus to Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, and came in first in that years New Hampshire primary.
> 
> He further suggested that President Joe Bidens failures to address the immigration crisis should be reason enough for Democrats to suffer withering losses in the midterms and to lose the White House decisively four years from now. Actually, as you know, they just lost the White House. But who knows, I may even decide to beat them for a third time.
> ...


https://dailycaller.com/2021/02/28/t...d-cpac-speech/


It simply boggles the mind how so many people can be so utterly deranged

----------


## Wakey

This is a pointless thread. He won an election, did his thing for four years, millions of jaws regularly hit the ground, and now he's history. That's how politics work. He has no way back especially as he has ruled out starting a new party.

----------


## russellsimpson

A very sad hoorah. Ugly too. Ten minutes of the speech was more than enough for me.  Nothing forward looking about this folks. Very, very sad.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Is that real?


Is your Tesla real? Who cares

----------


## Klondyke

> Former President Donald Trump repeated false claims that the 2020 presidential election was “rigged”


...whilst there are still news about recounting, rechecking.... Are they all fake? (the news?) 

e.g. in Arizona Senate... However when the Big Media say nothing about that, so it cannot be true, can be?

(On the other hand, even if really found anything, could it be reversed now?)

----------


## Cujo

Nazi symbolism at CPAC

Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent'

CPAC: Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent' | CPAC | The Guardian

----------


## Klondyke

> (On the other hand, even if really found anything, could it be reversed now?)


Perhaps also the Syrian bombing could be reversed....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nazi symbolism at CPAC
> 
> Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent'
> 
> CPAC: Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent' | CPAC | The Guardian


Well that's fucking subtle isn't it?

----------


## Klondyke

> Nazi symbolism at CPAC
> 
> Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent'
> 
> CPAC: Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent' | CPAC | The Guardian


 Not a fan of that of those party, however how somebody came to the conclusion? And the insignia? Arent they of the Ukraine Nazis who have been nowadays refreshed?
 Normally, When I see a resemblance then it is in presenting  of thousands flags - all of the same country..

----------


## panama hat

> Normally, When I see


... which is a few times a year you're not disabled by vodka




> Perhaps also the Syrian bombing could be reversed....


How utterly disingenuous can you be to quote and reply to your own post.

FOK






> Well that's fucking subtle isn't it?


As despicable as these morons are I doubt it was intentional

----------


## Cujo

I absolutely believe it was intentional.  A step in the branding process. 
Did you see it on the flag in that picture in that article ?
It won't be long now that you see it everywhere. 
A dangerous trend that won't lead anywhere good.

----------


## Saint Willy

> As despicable as these morons are I doubt it was intentional


I kinda think the same...






> I absolutely believe it was intentional. A step in the branding process.
> Did you see it on the flag in that picture in that article ?
> It won't be long now that you see it everywhere.
> A dangerous trend that won't lead anywhere good.


EH? really

 :Shrug:

----------


## baldrick

I would say someone who knew suggested it and the rest of the clueless ran with it

----------


## bsnub

> I would say someone who knew suggested it and the rest of the clueless ran with it


I wonder who that would have been?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I would say someone who knew suggested it and the rest of the clueless ran with it


Yup, most likely.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So I am watching the director of the FBI testifying at a Senate hearing concerning the insurrection at the Capitol. 
Boot licker Lindsey Olin Graham wanted to know if the insurrection was infiltrated by foreign terrorists. When he was told that there were no evidence of such, he wanted to know id it was possible. 

"_Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa, the top Republican on the committee, spent much of his opening remarks focused not on the right-wing extremists who attacked the Capitol in January, but on left-wing extremists, such as the anti-fascist, or antifa, movement._ "

"_We have not to date seen any evidence of anarchist violent extremists or people subscribing to antifa in connection with the 6th," Wray said_ "

"_"That doesn't mean we're not looking, and we'll continue to look, but at the moment we have not seen that.”_ "

FBI Director Wray repeatedly rebuts claims that antifa activists attacked Capitol

Yet the republicans insisted in parroting trump's talking points. The republican party has become a joke.

----------


## cisco999

> He has no way back especially as he has ruled out starting a new party.




Do you believe_ anything the man says?     What'd he rack up?     20,000 lies?_

----------


## Klondyke

^Not being his admirer, however, something does not sum up: Why some 70 million of US citizens - representing the will of the halve of the population - had voted for him despite his "lies"? Is the halve of the population so stupid not to recognize "lies"?  

And why such huge crowds had come - and has been further coming - on Trump's appearance? (despite his not really Reagan-like showmanship?)

That's in contrast of the crowd presence of current POTUS appearance - have been any within his 100 days?

----------


## Headworx

> Is the halve of the population so stupid not to recognize "lies"?


Over half the population believes in an imaginary friend in the sky, so there's your answer to that right there.

----------


## panama hat

> Not being his admirer


 :rofl:  you really are a sad case

----------


## elche

2024 campaign pic.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^Not being his admirer, however, something does not sum up: Why some 70 million of US citizens - representing the will of the halve of the population - had voted for him despite his "lies"? Is the halve of the population so stupid not to recognize "lies"?  
> 
> And why such huge crowds had come - and has been further coming - on Trump's appearance? (despite his not really Reagan-like showmanship?)
> 
> That's in contrast of the crowd presence of current POTUS appearance - have been any within his 100 days?


First of all 70 million is not half the population . the population of the US is 331 million people and 70 is not half of 331.
Why 70 million voted for him? that's easy, because they are stupid. I don't mean to be rude ,but it's as simple as that. 
Why do alot of people attend certain functions? because that's what they like. He is certainly entertaining, and so are clowns, but we would not elect a clown for president right? well at least not twice. 
if a president was elected by the amount of people that attended a candidates rallies, trump would be president right now, and he is not , so there you are.

----------


## panama hat

> stupid


Whicj is why Klondyke is so enamoured by him

----------


## Klondyke

> First of all 70 million is not half the population . the population of the US is 331 million people and 70 is not half of 331.


Of course I know the figures, more or less. And of course 331 mil. do not vote. However, the voting figures represent the part of the country...

----------


## Klondyke

> Nazi symbolism at CPAC
> 
> Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent'
> 
> CPAC: Hyatt Hotels says stage design resembling Nazi rune is 'abhorrent' | CPAC | The Guardian





> But, as it turned out, the stage was designed by a Maryland-based company that designed stages for President Joe Biden and whose owner is a Biden supporter.
> 
> Who designed the stage?
> According to Forward, the company responsible for designing the stage, Design Foundry, said the stage was designed to make best use of the conference space  not to propagate Nazi hate.





> 1. I know Design Foundry because they handle design for many events in DC for companies like MSNBC & Target.
> 
> They oversaw the design for the Biden Cancer Summit in 2018.
> 
> The owner, Annie, is very liberal and was so excited for Bidens victory. 
> 
> Great work conspiracy theorists.


https://twitter.com/yashar/status/13...iden-supporter

----------


## Cujo

You just go ahead and believe that klong dick.

----------


## Klondyke

^So you are a believer? Why you do not use your own brain to check the facts, then you can believe yourself...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^So you are a believer? Why you do not use your own brain to check the facts, then you can believe yourself...


Why do you not use yours? 
Biden won by 7 million notes. do you know what part of 70  seven millions represents? There is a calculator included with your win 10 operating system, use it.

----------


## bsnub

> Why do you not use yours?


Klondipshit is a bot who clutters up threads with gibberish. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## Topper

> Why 70 million voted for him? that's easy, because they are stupid. I don't mean to be rude ,but it's as simple as that.


I would bet that you're about 1/3 wrong with that...

From my limited understanding, the majority of trump's base is made up of whites without a college degree.  However, there was a portion of his base that simply agreed with his policies and "outlook" on what's wrong with the US and how to fix it.  That 1/3 has left after trump spouting that he won the election and especially after he inspired an insurrection.

----------


## beachbound

I’ve been combing the channels trying to find Trump’s Inauguration as the 19th president. Does anyone know where I can watch that, and what time it starts?

----------


## panama hat

> Of course I know the figures


Actually, you clearly don't otherwise why always post false ones to bolster your lies?




> Ive been combing the channels trying to find Trumps Inauguration as the 19th president. Does anyone know where I can watch that, and what time it starts?





> 



Blink of an eye, mate . . . welcome back Trump!

----------


## Cujo

Yes, he was sworn in yesterday in a secret ceremony. Biden is deposed and Trump is now president.

----------


## panama hat

Sooooooeeeee, ah knowed it were trew . . .

----------


## AntRobertson

> Yes, he was sworn in yesterday in a secret ceremony. Biden is deposed and Trump is now president.


Makes sense. 

He was pictured today doing the only presidential thing he knows how to do... Playing golf:



He was also unsurprisingly caught on camera cheating.

----------


## cyrille

Lardarse could do with leaving the golf cart behind.

----------


## Klondyke

Doesn't he have a granddaughter to play Playstation with?

----------


## Cujo

> Makes sense. 
> 
> He was pictured today doing the only presidential thing he knows how to do... Playing golf:
> 
> 
> 
> He was also unsurprisingly caught on camera cheating.


Must be, he's wearing his president'n shirt by the looks of it.
Probably swiped everything he could from the gift shop before he skulked out.

Meanwhile. It begins.




> Attorneys for Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-MS) and the NAACP have served former President Donald Trump at his Mar-a-Lago club with a lawsuit filed against him in February.
> 
> 
> Thompson and the NAACP filed suit against Trump alleging that his incendiary rhetoric and false claims of a “stolen” election amounted to a conspiracy to interfere with civil rights by inciting the Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol.
> 
> 
> The suit names Trump alongside his attorney Rudy Giuliani and the right-wing extremist groups the Proud Boys and the Oath Keepers as co-defendants and builds off the 1871 “Ku Klux Klan Act,” which was “intended to protect against conspiracies, through violence and intimidation, that sought to prevent Members of Congress from discharging their official duties,” according to a complaint.
> 
> 
> ...


Trump Served With Civil Rights Suit After Capitol Riot

----------


## David48atTD

Trump tells donors to give money to him, not Republicans ‘in name only’



*Key Points*

Former President Donald Trump is competing with the Republican Party’s fundraising operation and lashing out at its members.“No  more money for RINOs,” Trump said in a fundraising email that  instructed supporters to instead send money to his own political action  committee.Trump has also demanded that the Republican National Committee stop using his name and image in its fundraising messages. 

“Given the amount of money raised, it’s entirely possible Trump could  use Save America both to maintain control and influence over the  Republican Party and also to benefit himself and his family members  personally,” Fischer told CNBC in an interview.

The Associated Press reported earlier in March that Save America has more than $80 million cash on hand.


Trump tells donors to give money to him, not Republicans '''in name only'''

GOP praises Trump after he urges Republican donors to send money directly to him

----------


## panama hat

^ And it's rolling in . . . utter imbeciles. 


And then there's his former porn-actress wife...




> *Melania Trump opens office, but doesnt say what shell do there*
> 
> Melania Trump, the wife of former President Donald Trump announced shes opening an office, but doesnt say what shell do there.
> 
> 
> The former first lady has one advantage over the former president. Hes been permanently suspended from Twitter due to the risk of further incitement of violence, the social media platform said two days after the pro-Trump mob rioted in the Capitol on Jan. 6.
> 
> 
> Melania Trump has no such restriction, so Twitter is a platform she can use. As of mid-afternoon Friday, her office has sent out one tweet  announcing the formation of the office. It is called The Office of Melania Trump.


Melania Trump announces she's opened ‘office’ - South Florida Sun-Sentinel


Be best, Melanoma . . . Be best.

----------


## harrybarracuda

At a guess, banging her Tennis coach?

----------


## Cujo

> Trump tells donors to give money to him, not Republicans ‘in name only’
> 
> Attachment 65605
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> Former President Donald Trump is competing with the Republican Party’s fundraising operation and lashing out at its members.“No  more money for RINOs,” Trump said in a fundraising email that  instructed supporters to instead send money to his own political action  committee.Trump has also demanded that the Republican National Committee stop using his name and image in its fundraising messages. 
> 
> “Given the amount of money raised, it’s entirely possible Trump could  use Save America both to maintain control and influence over the  Republican Party and also to benefit himself and his family members  personally,” Fischer told CNBC in an interview.
> ...


That's hilarious, "hey, those are my suckers, get your own"  :rofl:

----------


## elche

> Doesn't he have a granddaughter to play Playstation with?


It's his daughter, not granddaughter.

----------


## Cujo

Creepy.

----------


## elche

> Creepy.


And criminal.  But Klondick is more concern about Biden kissing a child's forehead.

----------


## bsnub

:Smile: 



*Donald Trump*'s  taking to the friendly skies in a not-so-friendly plane for someone who  was the most powerful man on Earth a couple months ago ... a jet so  compact he can't stand up in it!!!

                Trump was spotted by the *DailyMail in NYC*  taking a few short steps into what appears to be a Cessna Citation X  ... a super-midsize jet that's the envy of all social media influencers  but a basic bird for your average CEO. The jet's reportedly a 1997 model  registered to the Trump Org.

It's one helluva downgrade for the ex-Commander-in-Chief ... who for 4 years enjoyed all the luxury Air Force One had to offer.

       Of course, no one expected Trump to continue flying on his own private 747 after *leaving the White House*,  but it's still surprising to see him flying around in the Cessna  instead of his 757 with his name on it -- a 43-seater Trump used during  his first campaign.

                It's unclear why he opted for the 8-seater ... which forces him  to bend down his 6-foot-3 frame while inside a cabin with a 5-foot-7  height. There's no red carpet either.

Donald Trump Now Flying a Small Cessna Plane After Presidency

----------


## RPETER65

> *Donald Trump*'s  taking to the friendly skies in a not-so-friendly plane for someone who  was the most powerful man on Earth a couple months ago ... a jet so  compact he can't stand up in it!!!
> 
>                 Trump was spotted by the *DailyMail in NYC*  taking a few short steps into what appears to be a Cessna Citation X  ... a super-midsize jet that's the envy of all social media influencers  but a basic bird for your average CEO. The jet's reportedly a 1997 model  registered to the Trump Org.
> 
> It's one helluva downgrade for the ex-Commander-in-Chief ... who for 4 years enjoyed all the luxury Air Force One had to offer.
> 
>        Of course, no one expected Trump to continue flying on his own private 747 after *leaving the White House*,  but it's still surprising to see him flying around in the Cessna  instead of his 757 with his name on it -- a 43-seater Trump used during  his first campaign.
> 
>                 It's unclear why he opted for the 8-seater ... which forces him  to bend down his 6-foot-3 frame while inside a cabin with a 5-foot-7  height. There's no red carpet either.
> ...



Whats your hero Obama flying in.

----------


## bsnub

> What’s your hero Obama flying in.


Obama doesn't falsely claim to be a billionare.

----------


## aging one

Why isnt he flying his personal plane the "Trump" plane, he claimed was nicer than AF1?  

The one that has this bathroom sink.

----------


## bsnub

> The one that has this bathroom sink.


Or the Golden choad.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What’s your hero Obama flying in.


Obama isn't a pretentious twat. Or a serial liar. Or a rapist. Or a conman. Or a fat orange c u n t.

So why do you ask?

----------


## TizMe

> It's unclear why he opted for the 8-seater ... which forces him  to bend down his 6-foot-3 frame while inside a cabin with a 5-foot-7  height.


If he just takes out the shoe lifts then he's really only about 5'7"

----------


## bsnub

He  backed away from creating a third party and has soured on the costly  prospect of launching his own TV empire or social media startup. 

 His vow to target disloyal Republicans  with personally-recruited primary challengers has taken a backseat to  conventional endorsements of senators who refused to indulge his quest  to overturn the 2020 election. 

    And though he was supposed to build a  massive political apparatus to keep his MAGA movement afloat, its  unclear to Republicans what his PAC is actually doing, beyond entangling  itself in disputes with Republican icons and the partys fundraising  arms. 

          Ex-president Donald Trump finds  himself adrift while in political exile. And Republicans, and even some  allies, say he is disorganized, torn between playing the role of  antagonist and party leader.

 There is no apparatus, no structure  and part of that is due to a lack of political understanding on Trumps  behalf, said a person close to the former president, noting that Trump  has struggled to learn the ropes of post-presidential politicking. 

 Its like political phantom limbs. He  doesn't have the same political infrastructure he did three months ago  as president, added GOP strategist Matt Gorman, who previously served  as communications director for the National Republican Congressional  Committee.

 The version of Trump that has emerged  in the month and a half since he left office is far from the political  godzilla many expected him to be. He was supposed to unleash hell on a  party apparatus that recoiled when his supporters stormed the U.S.  Capitol on Jan. 6 and declined to fiercely defend him during his second  impeachment. Instead, Trump has maintained close ties to GOP officials  who have committed to supporting incumbents, stayed almost entirely out  of the spotlight, delivered fairly anodyne remarks the one time he  emerged, and offered only sparse criticism of his successor, Joe Biden. 

 The cumulative result is political  whiplash, as the former president shifts from wanting to support the GOP  with his resources and grassroots appeal one day to refocusing on his  own brand and thirst for vengeance the next. In the past week alone,  Trump has gone from threatening party bodies for using his name and  likeness in their fundraising efforts to offering up his Mar-a-Lago  estate as a host site for part of the Republican National Committees  spring donor retreat. He savagely attacked veteran GOP operative Karl  Rove for criticizing his first post-presidency speech at the annual  Conservative Political Action Committee, and endorsed Sen. Jerry Moran  (R-Kan.), who repeatedly scrutinized Trumps own trade practices while  in office. 

And in the span of 24 hours this week,  Trump went from encouraging NFL running back Herschel Walker to mount a  primary bid against Georgia Republican Gov. Brian Kemp to hosting a  vocal opponent of insurgent primary challenges, Sen. Rick Scott, R-Fla.,  for dinner at Mar-a-Lago. In his role as chairman of the National  Republican Senatorial Committee, Scotthas promised to stick by  GOP incumbents  including Alaska Sen. Lisa Murkowski, who voted to  convict Trump in his Senate trial last month on charges of inciting an  insurrection. The Florida Republican said he had a great meeting with  Trump in a tweet he shared Friday. 

 For any normal politician, it would  look like hes trying to have it both ways but really hes trying to  have it his way, said a former Trump White House official. He only  cares about maintaining his power and his stranglehold over the  Republican Party and it doesnt matter to him how any of the moves he  makes affect the long-term success of institutions or individuals other  than himself. 

 Trump has always been an impulsive  figure who demanded loyalty from those around him. But those traits have  come with positions of power: whether atop a real estate empire, as a  media celebrity, or  in his last iteration  as president of the United  States. 

 No longer occupying a powerful office,  the task has been made more complicated. The former president has  appeared to settle into life outside the confines of the West Wing, and  even made his first trip to New York earlier this week. He continues to  hold court on the patio of his Mar-a-Lago resort where he is greeted by a  standing ovation from members when he and the former first lady walk  by. He spends his days monitoring the news, making calls and playing  golf at his eponymous club just a few miles away. 

 He has assembled a barebones staff of  paid and unpaid advisers who say they are working to vet primary  candidates seeking his support and get his fundraising operation off the  ground. But the factions that have already formed among those  surrounding him suggest potential turbulence ahead. Three veterans of  Trumps 2020 campaign  Brad Parscale, Bill Stepien and Justin Clark   have been screening primary recruitments and brainstorming ways to  reestablish his online presence, while Dave Bossie and Corey Lewandowski  are in talks with the ex-president to launch a new fundraising entity  on his behalf, according to people briefed on the recent discussions.

 At the same time, Trump has continued  to phone pals from his real estate days and former White House officials   soliciting their counsel on which Republicans he should try to unseat  and whether they approve of the primary challengers hes considering.  One former administration official who has been in contact with Trump  described him as a pinball, noting that his tendency to abruptly  change directions or seize on a new idea after speaking with a friend or  outside adviser  a habit that often frustrated aides during his time  in office  has carried into his post-presidency life. 

 Youve got Trump making endorsements  of people without going through the process he agreed to three days  ago, said the former White House official. Its really disorganized.
 The fear among Republicans is that  Trumps indecisiveness will extend to his personal political future as  well. Trump has continued to dangle a 2024 run over the party, and the  will-he-wont-he guessing game has held presidential hopefuls in limbo. 

 Politics is his hobby and hes having  fun with his hobby in between his rounds of golf, said a former Trump  adviser. His big test is does he run again? Because if he doesnt,  youll see people lose interest in the guy in the next hour. As long as  he plays the theatrics hes going to run again, he still garners  attention and creates headlines.

 But stripped of a social media  platform like Twitter, the former president has had to rely on issuing  statements  some mimicking the tone and length of his past tweets  via  his post-presidency office or political PAC press lists. So far, hes  issued more than two dozen endorsements and statements since leaving the  White House. The more recent ones have bashed Senate Minority Leader  Mitch McConnell and sought credit for the current Covid-19 vaccine  distribution. 

 And while Trump, an avid cable news  consumer, has avoided publicly responding to TV segments that are  critical of him or the wave of recent cancel culture headlines, hes  been tempted. Before a Wednesday appearance by his senior adviser Jason  Miller on the War Room podcast hosted by former White House chief  strategist Steve Bannon, Trump told Miller he could make a little news  by relaying the ex-presidents thoughts on last Sundays bombshell  Oprah interview of Prince Harry and his wife, Meghan Markle. 

When I was talking to the president  this morning hes like, Yeah, shes no good. I said that and now  everybodys seeing it. But you realize if you say anything negative  about Meghan Markle you get canceled. Look at Piers, Miller said,  recounting his conversation with Trump, who had been referring to Piers  Morgan, the polarizing Good Morning Britain host who parted ways with  the show this week after dismissing Markles revelations as lies. 

 Some close aides have described  Trumps hiatus from Twitter as a welcome break that allows his rare  statements to carry more weight than the thought bubbles he would  release on the internet. 

 But so far, many of his recent  political maneuverings have been met with a shrug by the GOP. Trumps  public tussle with the Republican Party over fundraising and the use of  his name and likeness in appeals for money appeared to fizzle out after  attorneys for the Republican National Committee denied Trumps  cease-and-desist demands. By weeks end, the RNC was not only still  using Trumps name in fundraising solicitations, it was offering him up  as an enticement. 

 Want to meet President Trump? a  fundraising appeal read, touting the opportunity to dine with the former  president at an upcoming spring retreat and even take a photo with  him too. 

Trump was supposed to be a political Godzilla in exile. Instead, hes adrift. - POLITICO

----------


## AntRobertson

He's looking like a bag of shit stuffed into another bag of shit:

----------


## Cujo

Who's that?

----------


## beachbound

> He's looking like a bag of shit stuffed into another bag of shit


He will always be POTUS. 
Piece
Of
Totally
Useless
Shit

----------


## Cujo

He's lost a serious amount of weight in a very short time. 




> Vacant, dead eyes. What looks like a tennis ball sized facial bruise. Lara looking like his minder. His appearance is dreadful. His degenerative neurological disease has reached a point where he is brought out as a novelty item for Republican dog and pony shows


Trump fans mocked for praising his ‘dreadful’ appearance at Mar-a-Lago event | The Independent

some interesting observations here.

----------


## RPETER65

> Obama doesn't falsely claim to be a billionare.


And your point is?

----------


## RPETER65

> Obama isn't a pretentious twat. Or a serial liar. Or a rapist. Or a conman. Or a fat orange c u n t.
> 
> So why do you ask?


Because I can,just as Bsnub can post irrelevant garbage about Trump.

----------


## bsnub

> Because I can,just as Bsnub can post irrelevant garbage about Trump.


Care to point out exactly what you are talking about? I guess that the truth hurts you, doesn't it? Go back to your fake news and get a diaper change you old fool.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Because I can,just as Bsnub can post irrelevant garbage about Trump.


You appear to be regressing.

----------


## Klondyke

> Because I can,just as Bsnub can post irrelevant garbage about Trump.


About some any garbage can be posted, about some only the best...  (and nothing but the truth...)

----------


## bsnub

> About some any garbage can be posted, about some only the best... (and nothing but the truth...)


Can we just jail this fucking retard already? FFS

----------


## S Landreth

> He's looking like a bag of shit stuffed into another bag of shit:


Its going for a sympathy judgement when its sentenced shortly

Its going for the walker soon: https://www.amazon.com/Walkers-Rolla...ode=8626645011

----------


## panama hat

Is he groping her?  Senility is making him think it's Ivanka.

----------


## S Landreth

^Dont think so. She still has a smile on her face

----------


## bsnub

> Don’t think so. She still has a smile on her face


Trumpanzees do not care if you grab them by the pussy. Nice to see he nicked a few shirts on the way out but jeezus the font on that hat must be due to his failing eyesight.

----------


## Klondyke

> About some any garbage can be posted, about some only the best...  (and nothing but the truth...)


Wondering why pH Minus is remarking "senility" to his red appreciation of my above comment. Did my comment bring him a Freudish association?  




> Can we just jail this fucking retard already? FFS


Do you mean that your exceptional supremacy entitles you to that? (actually, anything is possible nowadays...)

Surprise, usually my English is not good enough for you to understand...

----------


## Cujo

> Wondering why pH Minus is remarking "senility" to his red appreciation of my above comment. Did my comment bring him a Freudish association?


What a fucking word salad (overdone with the balsamic vinegar).
Just stop posting will you FFS.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Surprise, usually my English is not good enough for you to understand


That is not English.

----------


## Klondyke

^
Unfortunately, we are here no longer having much fun as we had had before with the jokes about the POTUS. And his many lies...

So, instead of that, we can laugh now about the comments to my comments...(many thanks for making a laughing stock of yourselves)

----------


## Backspin

> What a fucking word salad (overdone with the balsamic vinegar).
> Just stop posting will you FFS.


Kinda cvnty thing to say.

Are you Dutch ?

----------


## panama hat

> So, instead of that, we can laugh now about the comments to my comments...(many thanks for making a laughing stock of yourselves)


You're clearly incapable of even understanding your own bullshit.  You're the laughing stock . . . but you're very good at it.  Allow me to translate that to Klongdick-speak:

But morning Biden USA bad my your comment laugh laughing thanks stock can we of. 






> Kinda cvnty thing to say.


Why?

----------


## Saint Willy

Thanks for letting me know that you are welcome to come in tomorrow and I can do that for tomorrow night or Friday morning or Friday afternoon and then we cunty the national park park in the park park in park park and park on my way to the house and then we will go home hun so we do not need a ride home yet but we are going out of the way for dinner and we will be there at six or maybe we should be home in a little while I have a little time for a little bit and I just want you know to be sure to do it again if I get home and thanks for letting me know I hope you have had another great job thanks for the invite I love this and thank you for the wonderful day and thanks for your prayers thanks for your thoughts about the kids thanks for letting me see my love and I love this and thanks

----------


## Cujo

> Kinda cvnty thing to say.
> 
> Are you Dutch ?


White knighting for Klongdick ?
Whatever next ?
What's being Dutch Dutch got to do with anything ?
(And according to my passport, no, I'm not.)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trumpanzees do not care if you grab them by the pussy. Nice to see he nicked a few shirts on the way out but jeezus the font on that hat must be due to his failing eyesight.


Most of these trumpanzee slappers have fannies like a wizards sleeve, so he could probably grab handfuls.

----------


## Klondyke

Why not to ask for a help of his former boss?




Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, now wants former President Donald Trump’s help after he has repeatedly taken shots at the former president in the months since the election.

Fauci made the remarks during an interview on Sunday with Fox News host Chris Wallace after Wallace played clips of four former presidents encouraging people to get vaccinated.“Now, conspicuous by his absence in that public service announcement was President Trump,” Wallace said. “And here’s why that was important. According to a recent poll, 49 percent of Republican men said they don’t intend to get the vaccine.”

“Doctor, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump, who was largely responsible for the success of Operation Warp Speed, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump leads a campaign for the people who are most devoted to him to actually go out and get the vaccine?” Wallace asked.

----------


## Klondyke

Not only on CNN, but here it's also not very entertaining, is it?

----------


## aging one

> Why not to ask for a help of his former boss?


Trump and his wife took the vaccine secretly in January. Why do you think they did that comrade? Think hard, and it will answer your question to the board.

----------


## cyrille

> Think hard


Hmm...a bit outside his skill set, it seems.

----------


## lom

> “Doctor, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump, who was largely responsible for the success of Operation Warp Speed, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump leads a campaign for the people who are most devoted to him to actually go out and get the vaccine?” Wallace asked.


So what did Dr Fauci reply?

----------


## panama hat

> So what did Dr Fauci reply?


Klongdick left that bit out?  How surprising.  Fauci said that Trump's support would "make all the difference in the world" . . . and let's not forget that Trump had the vaccine two months ago and his retarded supporters - like our Klongdick - don't see anything wrong with that

----------


## Klondyke

For the ones who are so stupid and cannot help themselves:



> Fauci responded by saying that if Trump led a campaign for his followers to get vaccinated that it “would make all the difference in the world.”“He’s a very widely popular person among Republicans,” Fauci said. “If he came out and said, go and get vaccinated, it’s really important for your health, the health of your family and the health of the country, it seems absolutely inevitable that the vast majority of people who are his close followers would listen to him. He’s such a strongly popular person. I cannot imagine that if he comes out that they would not get vaccinated. It would be very helpful to the effort for that to happen.”
> 
> “I mean clearly Operation Warp Speed started in the Trump administration. It was very successful in getting us the vaccines we have right now. It seems like an intrinsic contradiction, the fact that you had a program that was started during his presidency and he’s not out telling people to get vaccinated,” Fauci later added. “I wish he would. He has such an incredible influence over people in the Republican Party. It would really be a game changer if he did.”
> 
> Fauci’s pleading with the former president may fall on deaf ears, however, due to repeated shots that Fauci has taken at Trump since the election.


_“I mean clearly Operation Warp Speed started in the Trump administration. It was very successful in getting us the vaccines we have right now._

Surprise, surprise, did they tell it to Joe?

----------


## cisco999

> The best thing the population can do is make Trump irrelevant. By not talking about him, posting about him will make Trump lose his mind. This will be my last post about Trump. Trump does not have one redeeming quality.
> 
> Adios Trumpster and his band of Trumptards.






Why not properly refer to him only as #45?

----------


## bsnub

> I mean clearly Operation Warp Speed started in the Trump administration. It was very successful in getting us the vaccines we have right now.


He is trying to get the moronic trumpanzees to get vaccinated. The easiest way to do that is to praise their orange moron god. Fauci is smarter than all of you. Much, Much smarter and there is a method to what he is doing there, however predictably stupid lemmings like you took the raw meat he _deliberately_ threw out for you. 

So it would seem as if Fauci is playing three-dimensional chess. God knows the orange moron never was.

----------


## lom

> For the ones who are so stupid and cannot help themselves:


Maybe it would be easier if you included a link to the article you quoted instead of cutting the quote short.

----------


## bsnub

> Maybe it would be easier if you included a link to the article you quoted instead of cutting the quote short.


I will do so and it will be a credible source not the right wing/Moscow propaganda he quotes.

Calls Grow For Trump To Urge Hesitant Supporters To Get COVID-19 Vaccine : Coronavirus Updates : NPR

----------


## nidhogg

> Why not to ask for a help of his former boss?
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, now wants former President Donald Trumps help after he has repeatedly taken shots at the former president in the months since the election.
> 
> Fauci made the remarks during an interview on Sunday with Fox News host Chris Wallace after Wallace played clips of four former presidents encouraging people to get vaccinated.Now, conspicuous by his absence in that public service announcement was President Trump, Wallace said. And heres why that was important. According to a recent poll, 49 percent of Republican men said they dont intend to get the vaccine.
> 
> Doctor, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump, who was largely responsible for the success of Operation Warp Speed, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump leads a campaign for the people who are most devoted to him to actually go out and get the vaccine? Wallace asked.


The logic behind this is clear.  The republican fucktards are reluctant to get vaccinated, so Fauci would like to get the (secretly vaccinated) fucktard-in-chief to fess up and encourage the fucktards to do as he (secretly) did.

Fauci's view on the fucktard-in-chief is well know.  To remind:

----------


## Klondyke

> Twitter bans suspect Iran account that threatened Donald Trump


No double standard...

----------


## bsnub

> No double standard...

----------


## Slick

> “Doctor, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump, who was largely responsible for the success of Operation Warp Speed, how much of a difference will it make if President Trump leads a campaign for the people who are most devoted to him to actually go out and get the vaccine?” Wallace asked.


Fauci didn’t have much to say about all the riots and protests and continuous mass gatherings spreading the hell out of covid for months on end and avoided the questions like the plague itself but look at the turncoat now, quick as hell to stick his sniveling little pecker right in the thick of it.

Why on earth anyone listens to that asshole is beyond me, but such is the state of it all. Literally nothing is non-partisan.

----------


## bsnub

> Fauci didn’t have much to say about all the riots  and protests and continuous mass gatherings spreading the hell out of  covid for months on end


You are the dumbest right wing fuck to come along since retard666 and boontard. He was a man of science. He had nothing to say because of the idiocracy that you help elect and still support. 




> Why on earth anyone listens to that asshole is beyond me, but such is the state of it all. Literally nothing is non-partisan.


He is not partisan. He is pro science so was happy to be rid of dumb science denying fools. He was a chained prisoner for 4 years.

Keep posting. You are outflanked and looking stupid with every post.

Trailer parks and shit mustangs. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

The CDC is back.

----------


## baldrick

> For the ones who are so stupid and cannot help themselves:


your efforts are only worth roubles

----------


## Klondyke

> This guy who spends all his time blasting away at "death to America" and believes Israel should be wiped off the map has a twitter account but the former president doesn't.


I came across of your older comment: For the sake of correctness, the claim that "_Israel should be wiped off the map_" is a fake - rebutted many years ago, a misquoting, mistranslation - even admitted by MSM, however, it's always good to use as per Goebbels' formula (and before him the father of propaganda Edward Bernays) - similarly as Saddam Hussein had the WMD, hadn't he?

And the "death to America" ?  ditto above, I would not dare to place here the video of the late old man signing "Bomb, bomb, bomb Iran"... (somebody condemned him for that?)

----------


## Topper

> Fauci didnt have much to say about all the riots and protests and continuous mass gatherings spreading the hell out of covid for months on end and avoided the questions like the plague itself but look at the turncoat now, quick as hell to stick his sniveling little pecker right in the thick of it.


I don't think riots and insurrections fall in his wheelhouse. 

trump's supporters have contributed millions to him after he clearly lost an election.  That's how much tell believe in their new god.  I'm guessing what Fauci is trying to say if their God decided to get vaccinated, then they would follow their God's lead.

----------


## panama hat

> (somebody condemned him for that?)


Oh do fuck off . . .

----------


## bsnub

> I'm guessing what Fauci is trying to say if their God decided to get vaccinated, then they would follow their God's lead.


Bingo we have a winner.

----------


## beachbound

Shocking....


*US intelligence report says Russia used Trump allies to influence 2020 election with goal of 'denigrating' Biden**




Washington (CNN)The US intelligence community said in a landmark report Tuesday that the Russian government meddled in the 2020 election with an influence campaign "denigrating" President Joe Biden and "supporting" former President Donald Trump, detailing a massive disinformation push that successfully targeted, and was openly embraced, by Trump's allies.


Russia's objectives were not limited to hurting Biden's candidacy and aiding Trump's reelection bid, the report says, as US intelligence found that Moscow also sought to undermine "public confidence in the electoral process and exacerbate sociopolitical divisions in the US."




Overall, the report released by the Office of the Director of National Intelligence provides the most comprehensive assessment of foreign threats to the 2020 elections to date, detailing extensive influence operations by US adversaries, including Russia and Iran, that sought to undermine confidence in the democratic process, in addition to targeting specific presidential candidates. 
It also confirms what was largely assumed, and barely hidden, last year: Trump and his closest allies publicly embraced Russia's disinformation campaign against Biden, met with Kremlin-linked figures who were part of the effort, and promoted their conspiracy theories.* 



US intelligence report says Russia used Trump allies to influence 2020 election with goal of 'denigrating' Biden - CNNPolitics

----------


## Cujo

> Fauci didn’t have much to say about all the riots and protests and continuous mass gatherings spreading the hell out of covid for months on end and avoided the questions like the plague itself but look at the turncoat now, quick as hell to stick his sniveling little pecker right in the thick of it.
> 
> Why on earth anyone listens to that asshole is beyond me, but such is the state of it all. Literally nothing is non-partisan.


You prove yourself to be more and more of a moron with each post.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Fauci didn’t have much to say about all the riots and protests and continuous mass gatherings spreading the hell out of covid for months on end and avoided the questions like the plague itself but look at the turncoat now, quick as hell to stick his sniveling little pecker right in the thick of it.


Bullshit.




> Why on earth anyone listens to that asshole is beyond me, but such is the state of it all. Literally nothing is non-partisan.


You take your cues from a man with a documented history of lies and fraud.

Also you literally over/misuse 'literally' a lot.

----------


## Klondyke

> Shocking....
> 
> 
> US intelligence report says Russia used Trump allies to influence 2020 election with goal of 'denigrating' Biden


Not only shocking but surprising... (did they dedust the old files?)

----------


## Cujo

Do you mean 'undust'.

----------


## Klondyke

^No...

----------


## harrybarracuda

A final flip? Or is it a flop?




> Former President Trump on Tuesday recommended that all eligible Americans get the coronavirus vaccine when their opportunity comes, though he added a caveat that he also respects people's decisions to not get one. Trump had faced growing calls to encourage his supporters — especially Republican men who have voiced cynicism about the vaccine — to get vaccinated.
> "I would recommend it, and I would recommend it to a lot of people that don't want to get it. And a lot of those people voted for me, frankly. But, you know, again, we have our freedoms and we have to live by that, and I agree with that also," Trump said during an interview with Fox News on Tuesday. "But it's a great vaccine, it's a safe vaccine, and it's something that works".


Trump Encourages His Supporters To Get COVID-19 Vaccine, Within Limits of 'Freedoms' : NPR

----------


## panama hat

> did they dedust the old files?





> Do you mean 'undust'.





> ^No...


Moron

----------


## Cujo

Here's a fun look back. A compilation of his finest hours.




For the record and just so we don't forget

----------


## misskit

*Wax museum removes Trump statue after visitors kept punching it*

The owner of Louis Tussaud’s Waxworks in San Antonio, Texas has removed a statue of former President Trump for repair after visitors damaged it by punching it.


The museum's owner says damage to wax figures, especially politicians can be a problem.

In an emailed statement to FOX 5 NY, Ripley Entertainment said:  "When a wax figure has been damaged, we will remove the figure from public display and send it to our talented team of artists for repair."

The Trump statue is due for repair and there was no timeline given on when that work would be done.


In the meantime, company officials say they are finishing work on a statue of President Biden.


For people who want to see a statue of Donald Trump, the company said it keeps a permanent collection of presidents on display in Grand Prairie, Texas.

Wax museum removes Trump statue after visitors kept punching it

 ::doglol::

----------


## panama hat

> has removed a statue of former President Trump for repair after visitors damaged it by punching it.


 :rofl:  That man has engendered so much hatred and animosity among the population . . . he deserves to die painfully

----------


## Slick

> he deserves to die painfully


Shitbag alert.

----------


## aging one

> Shitbag alert.


Yeah you are posting today. Good call.

----------


## panama hat

> Shitbag alert.


Yup, you're back . . . how was that flounce of yours?  Like you, boring and very uninteresting.

----------


## Klondyke

> Here's a fun look back. A compilation of his finest hours.




At last some fun here. Let them coming.  Otherwise it's bore....

 Not like the last 4 years...

----------


## Saint Willy

Trunk is going to be back next month as POTUS after the pentagon stages a coup

Self-proclaimed ‘prophet’ claims Trump legitimate US president, Biden coup planned

----------


## bsnub

> Shitbag alert.


You sure the fuck are.

----------


## panama hat

> You sure the fuck are.


To be fair, out of 350 million people you're bound to have more shitbags than others, though the Brits do give you a run for your money at 1/5th of your numbers. 






> Trunk is going to be back next month as POTUS after the pentagon stages a coup


Do you think Donald has his bags packed?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Apparently you can send baldy orange loser a message. It's very therapeutic.

I come from Wapakoneta, Ohio.

I forgot to send any money though.

And their begging letters will get bounced.

Share Your Thoughts | The Office of Donald J. Trump




> *Thank You*Thank you for contacting the Office of Donald J. Trump! We are committed to preserving the magnificent legacy of the Trump Administration and advancing the America First Agenda. President and Mrs. Trump are continually strengthened by the enduring spirit of the American people and they look forward to staying in touch.

----------


## panama hat

So . . . what was your message?

Mine:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not quite as polite.

----------


## Cujo

I bet that gets spammed into oblivion.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I bet that gets spammed into oblivion.



Hmm there's an idea.

Do a "I am the son of the late President Sonny Abacha, and I have 50 billion dollars that I need to move with your help...." etc.

The c u n t would probably answer it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

He could probably have raped a kid and baldy orange loser supporters would still vote for him.




> *GOP Rep. Matt Gaetz reportedly under DOJ investigation for possible sex trafficking of 17-year-old; he says he’s being extorted*


Matt Gaetz investigation: Congressman probed for possible sex trafficking

----------


## Cujo

> Practice that used pre-checked boxes and obscure design on fundraising emails condemned as unethical and inappropriate
> Donald Trumps 2020 presidential campaign used pre-checked boxes and obscure design on fundraising emails to wring millions of dollars out of unwitting supporters, detonating a money bomb which allowed the Republican to compete against Joe Biden in the last months of the race.
> 
> 
> The practice, pursued by the campaign and WinRed, a for-profit company, was detailed in an extensive report by the New York Times on Saturday. It is legal, but Ira Rheingold, executive director of the National Association of Consumer Advocates, told the paper it was unfair, unethical and inappropriate.
> 
> 
> Another expert quoted by the Times said such dark pattern digital marketing should be in textbooks of what you shouldnt do in politics.
> 
> ...


Trump 'money bomb' scheme raised millions from unwitting donors – report | US elections 2020 | The Guardian

----------


## panama hat

> unwitting


Sounds about right

----------


## AntRobertson

Wait, what, a man with an exhaustively documented history of lies and fraud--a man who pardoned someone who stole from his base--also duped and stole from his own supporters!?

Nobody could've seen that coming.

----------


## aging one

Now the orange turd is trying to pull a "Prince".

'''The 45th''': Why Trump is abandoning his iconic brand for a number






2020 ELECTION
*'The 45th': Why Trump is abandoning his iconic brand for a number*

A man who spent a lifetime putting his name on things is rebranding himself as a number, and marketing experts are intrigued.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## bsnub

^
Great clip. This is the guy that moronic little runt "slick" voted for.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## harrybarracuda

Do you think trumpanzees can see the irony in them being ripped off when they think they are funding "Stop the Steal"?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## bsnub

> Do you think trumpanzees can see the irony in them being ripped off when they think they are funding "Stop the Steal"?


Of course not. Idiots like "slick" are barely high school educated dropouts on their the best day. They are too stupid to see that they are getting reamed. That imbecile thinks that regressive taxation through exploitation of tax law and other right wing imbecilic policy will not affect him, but there is a dam that is about to dump tons of toxic waste on his trailer park and Texass was totally dark due to massive deregulation. Unbridled capitalism just leads to chaos and robber barons. 

Yet these white trash imbeciles have been programmed by their oligarch overlords to actually believe that they are the better option. 

Fucking masterstroke by the oligarchy. They actually turned a large part of the racist white south into their subservient slaves.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Of course not. Idiots like "slick" are barely high school educated dropouts on their the best day. They are too stupid to see that they are getting reamed. That imbecile thinks that regressive taxation through exploitation of tax law and other right wing imbecilic policy will not affect him, but there is a dam that is about to dump tons of toxic waste on his trailer park and Texass was totally dark due to massive deregulation. Unbridled capitalism just leads to chaos and robber barons. 
> 
> Yet these white trash imbeciles have been programmed by their oligarch overlords to actually believe that they are the better option. 
> 
> Fucking masterstroke by the oligarchy. They actually turned a large part of the racist white south into their subservient slaves.


How true. 
Why do you think all these reality shows are so popular? They sit in front of the idiot box snickering  and thinking, "look at them, I guess we are not so bad"  It makes their sad existence a little more tolerable.  Nothing to strive and aspire for, simply tools for the smart operators.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Texass was totally dark due to massive deregulation.


That's true though. Although I'm not sure if it was ever regulated in the first place.

----------


## Klondyke

Who needs elections? (when we have corporations...)  


*‘Our focus was to get Trump out of office’: CNN technical director admits network is ‘PROPAGANDA’ in new Project Veritas VIDEO

*An undercover video released by Project Veritas shows CNN technical director Charlie Chester revealing how the network purposefully painted Joe Biden in a positive light to get Donald Trump out of office.

In a conversation with a Project Veritas journalist, Chester can be seen on video admitting CNN worked to make Trump look “unfit for office,” while simultaneously portraying Biden as healthy to combat fears the 78-year-old was not up to holding the presidency.

“Look what we did, we [CNN] got Trump out. I am 100% going to say it, and I 100% believe that if it wasn't for CNN, I don't know that Trump would have got voted out…I came to CNN because I wanted to be a part of that,” Chester says in the video.

He also detailed bringing in “medical people” to tell a story that was “all speculation” about Trump’s hand shaking.

“We were creating a story there that we didn't know anything about. That's what – I think that’s propaganda,” he said.

Chester revealed the opposite was done for Biden during the 2020 presidential race.

“We would always show shots of him [Biden] jogging and that [he’s] healthy, you know, and him in aviator shades. Like you paint him as a young geriatric,” he said, saying the strategy was a “deflection” of his age and numerous public gaffes.

CNN ran numerous stories about Trump’s health during the presidential race, including one from Brian Stelter with a headline reading: ‘It’s now up to journalists to get to the truth about Trump’s health’.

Another from outspoken Trump critic Jim Acosta in October read: ‘Trump’s doctors paint a rosy – but vague – picture of his health during Covid-19 treatment’.

Read more
‘Our focus was to get Trump out of office’: CNN technical director admits network is ‘PROPAGANDA’ in new Project Veritas VIDEO — RT USA News

----------


## Cujo

And Fox?

----------


## Klondyke

"Different reporting"...

----------


## Cujo

> "Different reporting"...


Same same but different you mean.

----------


## Backspin

(If Trump has a chance in 2024, it will be the lefts fault. Please don't be epic douchbag lefties. Its probably already too late to ask)

*Trump To Restart MAGA Rallies As Early As May, Calls Potential 2024 Opponent 'Total Loser'*During the interview with Bongino, Trump repeatedly claimed he won  the 2020 election. When asked if 'good vaccine news' might have swayed  the election in his favor, Trump replied: "no, I won the election  anyway. I ran two elections I won them both, as far as I'm concerned,  and we'll see about a third."
"One thing I will say" Trump added.  "I believe that if the vaccine came out before the election the press  would have made a very small deal about it ... When it came out two days  after the election the press made it like the biggest story ever."


Trump  has spent most of his first nearly 100 days out of office golfing at  his West Palm Beach golf course just down the street from his residence  at Mar-a-Lago. On Mondays and Tuesdays, he discusses the week ahead with  aides - including which GOP candidates he'll meet with and consider  endorsing.





Former President Donald Trump is preparing to resume MAGA rallies as early as May, according to _CNN_,  and told podcast host Dan Bongino on Wednesday that he would wait until  after the 2022 midterm races to announce whether he'll run for  president again.

According to _CNN_, Trump and his advisers have been in  discussions to restart Make America Great Again (MAGA) rallies - where  he'll lambast his political enemies, including Alaska RHINO Lisa  Murkowski (whom he's vowed to travel to Alaska to campaign against), and  presumably Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan - his ostensible GOP primary rival  should he choose to run in 2024.

During the Bongino taping, *Trump called Hogan a "total loser," and said he's giving the idea of running again "very serious consideration. "

*

"This  guy, I've been watching him, he's a total loser. He hasn't been a good  governor," said Trump, adding "I think he wants to run. I think I would  give him less than a zero per cent chance, OK?"
As far as timing, Trump continued: "*I  think probably the most appropriate time would be right after the '22  election, that's my opinion. Could do it sooner, but I think right after  the election would be good, especially if you have a good election*."


Bongino  asked Trump how he's enjoying life as a private citizen again, to which  Trump pivoted back to politics - saying "It's a different kind of life,  but *still very political because of the endorsements.*  Everyone comes and they all want the endorsement, more than they've ever  wanted an endorsement. It's never been an endorsement that's meant so  much, which is an honor to me."

"It means victory," he added.

----------


## elche

2024 campaign pic

----------


## S Landreth

Trump's Facebook ban to stay in place, board rules

"The Board found that, in maintaining an unfounded narrative of electoral fraud and persistent calls to action, Mr. Trump created an environment where a serious risk of violence was possible," the board wrote in a statement.


Just for fun.

LOSER

----------


## Klondyke

> *World Press Freedom Day Roundtable with Secretary Blinken*
> ANTONY J. BLINKEN, SECRETARY OF STATE
> APRIL 28, 2021
> In commemoration of World Press Freedom Day, May 3, Secretary Antony J. Blinken and FPC credentialed journalists participate in a roundtable to discuss the state of press freedom and internet freedoms around the world.  Elevating the promotion and defense of democracy and human rights is a foreign and domestic policy priority for the Biden-Harris Administration.  In this vein, the United States is concerned by governments’ increased efforts to silence independent media and otherwise suppress freedom of expression, including by efforts to control access to information via Internet shutdowns, slowdowns, or censorship and the politically motivated targeting of journalists for repression.  Access to information and ideas makes for more prosperous, democratic societies.
> World Press Freedom Day Roundtable with Secretary Blinken - United States Department of State






> Trump's Facebook ban to stay in place, board rules


How come that some claim about censorship? There is no censorship, just a ban... (verboten...)

----------


## Norton

> The Board found that


They would do nothing but put responsibility on FB to decide.
Hope Zuckerberg says Trump stays banned but not holding my breath.

----------


## Klondyke

> They would do nothing but put responsibility on FB to decide.
> Hope Zuckerberg says Trump stays banned but not holding my breath.


Some states with dictators control the media (state-controlled media), we read here many times about...

Similarly as state outsourcing other activities to private companies (e.g. prisons), also the censorship will be privatized...

Why not to have the whole state privatized? Or is it already?  (didn't the good ol' George Carlin sing about that?)

----------


## Norton

> Trump has spent most of his first nearly 100 days out of office golfing at his West Palm Beach golf course just down the street from his residence at Mar-a-Lago.


About the same as his last 100 days innit?  :Wink:

----------


## AntRobertson

That whole FB Oversight Board is a bit of a sham really.

"Tomorrow, a fake board made of people being paid six figures will make a decision based on zero laws that will affect the rest of the world to protect the reputation and bottom line of a company founded to rate the appearance of women on a college campus."

----------


## Klondyke

And should we believe that some high ranking Dems invested in such a company big money? 

Usually, they only work hard for American people... (aren't they such people either?)

----------


## Norton

> based on zero laws


FB, Twitter et all are private companies and can censor any damn thing they want.
Just like here. TD is full of cunts but can't say [at][at][at][at] here.  :ourrules: 

First Amendment of US Constitution

*Congress* shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

Hence, FB ban is not at all illegal in spite of what Trump and his followers seem to think.

----------


## Klondyke

> FB, Twitter et all are private companies and can censor any damn thing they want.


That surely makes a difference from a state censorship...

----------


## thailazer

Cheney says it well.....

----------


## Klondyke

*'If a thief robs a jewelry store (the 2020 election), the diamonds must be returned': Trump teases 'bombshell' Michigan election fraud case*
By Harriet Alexander For Dailymail.com
07:29 11 May 2021, updated 16:48 11 May 2021

Trump on Monday said there had been a 'bombshell' development in Michigan
He appeared to be referring to a case in Antrim County, in the rural north
The case is among the last in the United States going through the courts
Antrim County was won by Trump so altering results would not help his cause
The plaintiff in the case wants to use it to 'expose' the 'fraud' in the election
The local officials argue it is a waste of time and will not change anything
Trump on Monday said: 'The number of votes is MASSIVE and determinative' 

Donald Trump on Monday night tantalized his supporters with the promise of a 'bombshell' election fraud case to come in Michigan, likening Joe Biden to a thief who has raided a jewelry store and vowing: 'the diamonds must be returned'.

The former president did not specify exactly what he was referring to in his opaque statement.

However, a court in rural, northern Michigan is currently considering whether to hear a case about the election, in which the plaintiffs are demanding another audit of the votes.

The district, Antrim County - home to 23,300 people north of Traverse City - was in fact won by Trump. The latest hearing in the court case was on Monday.

The case in Antrim County is among the few yet to be adjudicated. 

'The major Michigan Election Fraud case has just filed a bombshell pleading claiming votes were intentionally switched from President Trump to Joe Biden,' said Trump. 

Read more
US Election 2020: Donald Trump hints at 'bombshell' Michigan fraud case

----------


## panama hat

> The former president did not specify exactly what he was referring to in his opaque statement.


Sounds like Klongdick

----------


## beachbound

Would love to hear the Republicans response to this, after complaining about Bidens decision to pull out of Afghanistan.

----------


## thailazer

^ Bruised ego for the petty little man.

----------


## russellsimpson

miss post

----------


## Cujo

Trump tried to pull troops from around the world after election loss.

----------


## Topper

^ It truly shows how petty the man is.  A fooking child.

----------


## russellsimpson

I concur. A nasty little sicko demented bastard if there ever was one.

----------


## beachbound

> Trump tried to pull troops from around the world after election loss.


^^^^^^
is there an echo in here?  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Trump's back. Here's what his re-entry means for 2024


WASHINGTON — Defeated presidents usually go away — at least for a long while. Not Donald Trump.


Trump returns to the electoral battlefield Saturday as the marquee speaker at the North Carolina Republican Party's state convention. He plans to follow up with several more rallies in June and July to keep his unique political base engaged in the 2022 midterms and give him the option of seeking the presidency again in 2024.


"If the president feels like he's in a good position, I think there's a good chance that he does it," Trump adviser Jason Miller said in a telephone interview. "For the more immediate impact, there's the issue of turning out Trump voters for the midterm elections."


And, Miller added, "President Trump is the leader of the Republican Party."


The set of advisers around Trump now is a familiar mix of his top 2020 campaign aides and others who have moved in and out of his orbit over time. They include Miller, Susie Wiles, Bill Stepien, Justin Clark, Corey Lewandowski and Brad Parscale.


While his schedule isn't set yet, according to Trump's camp, his coming stops are likely to include efforts to help Ohio congressional candidate Max Miller, a former White House aide looking to win a primary against Rep. Anthony Gonzales, who voted to impeach Trump this year; Jody Hice, who is trying to unseat fellow Republican Brad Raffensperger as Georgia secretary of state after Raffensperger defied Trump and validated the state's electoral votes; and Alabama Senate candidate Mo Brooks, according to Trump's camp.


Trump's ongoing influence with Republican voters helps explain why most GOP officeholders stick so closely to him. Republicans spared him a conviction in the Senate after the House impeached him for stoking the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, House GOP leaders have made it clear that they view his engagement as essential to their hopes of retaking the chamber, and Rep. Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., was deposed as Republican Conference Chair this year over her repeated rebukes of Trump.


A Reuters/Ipsos poll released May 21 showed that just 28 percent of Republicans think Trump shouldn't run for president in 2024, while 63 percent of Republicans say the last election was stolen from him. At the same time, Trump's approval ratings among the broader public are anemic. He was at 32 percent approval and 55 percent disapproval in an NBC News survey of adults in late April.


Those numbers suggest that Trump could be in a strong position to win a Republican primary but lose the general election in 3½ years. A former Trump campaign operative made that case while discussing Trump's ambitions.


He "will have a hard time building an infrastructure to win the general election," said the operative, who insisted on anonymity so he could speak without incurring Trump's wrath. "He could win the primary on his name alone. ... The problem is building a coalition of people among the light-leaning Republicans and independents."


Trump alienated many voters with harsh, divisive talk during his presidency and, more recently, with his false proclamations that the election was rigged.


"He would completely have to make a pivot of 180 degrees on his rhetoric," the operative said. "He would have to change and ask forgiveness."


Trump also faces legal jeopardy, which could waylay a third bid for the presidency.


Only one president, Grover Cleveland, has ever lost a re-election bid and come back to reclaim the White House. In modern times, one-term presidents have worried more about rehabilitating their legacies by taking on nonpartisan causes — Democrat Jimmy Carter by building housing for the poor and George H.W. Bush by raising money for disaster aid, for example — than about trying to shape national elections. But Trump retains a hold on the Republican electorate that is hard to overstate, and he has no intention of relinquishing it.


"There's a reason why they're called 'Trump voters,'" Miller said. "They either don't normally vote or don't normally vote for Republicans."


Trump lost the popular vote by more than 7 million last year — and the Electoral College by the same 306-232 result by which he had won four years earlier — but he got more votes than any other Republican nominee in history. And it would have taken fewer than 44,000 votes, spread across swing states Georgia, Arizona and Wisconsin, to reverse the outcome.


Republicans, including Trump allies, say it's too early to know what he will do — or what the political landscape will look like — in four years. A busload of Republican hopefuls are taking similar strides to position themselves. They include former Vice President Mike Pence, who is speaking to New Hampshire Republicans on Thursday, an event that the Concord Monitor called the kickoff of the 2024 race.


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis; former Secretary of State Mike Pompeo; Nikki Haley, the former U.S. ambassador to the U.N.; and Sens. Tom Cotton of Arkansas, Josh Hawley of Missouri, Rick Scott of Florida and Marco Rubio of Florida are among the Republicans widely viewed as potential candidates. But for most, if not all, of them, the equation begins with the big "if" of a Trump run, because, as the former Trump operative said, each would be running as some version of "Trump lite."


For now, said Brad Todd, a Republican consultant whose clients include Hawley and Scott, Trump's calculation won't change what the other possible candidates are doing.


"The best time-tested way to run for president in three years is to bust your tail for your party in the midterm," Todd said. "None of that changes because of the specter of a potential Trump candidacy."


That's basically what Trump is doing.


Republicans lost the House in the 2018 midterms, when Democrats were mobilized and Trump voters weren't, and he would like to demonstrate what he can do to help the GOP this time around.


"We saw that drop-off in 2018 and how that hurt, and we have to make sure that these folks are engaged and energized," Miller said, "and that people who have gotten on board with President Trump's movement ... come back out in the midterms and stay energized in case President Trump does run in 2024."


Trump told Fox News' Sean Hannity this spring that when it comes to the midterms push, "we're all in."


And as for a comeback bid in the election cycle that follows: "I am looking at it very seriously," he said. "Beyond seriously."


Trump's back. Here's what his re-entry means for 2024.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump wanted blog shut down over people mocking its low traffic: report

Former President Trump ordered his blog to be taken down after it was mocked for its low online traffic, The Washington Post reported on Wednesday.

The Post reports that Trump ordered his team on Tuesday to permanently shut down the 29-day-old blog "From the Desk of Donald Trump," citing its low readership and the possibility it could get in the way of a social media platform he still plans to launch later this year.

Trump sent supporters multiple desperate pleas to read his blog days before shutting it down

As noted by the Washington Post's Karen Tumulty, Trump sent his supporters several desperate pleas to read his blog in the weeks leading up to its end on Wednesday.

"Trump is still waiting for you to sign up to his new social media platform," one message to supporters read. "This can't wait, Big Tech is trying to shut down and silence conservative voices. Do your part to fight back. Help elevate President Trump's new platform!"

https://twitter.com/lachlan/status/1400110250028642304


 ::doglol::

----------


## panama hat

> Former President Trump ordered his blog to be taken down after it was mocked for its low online traffic


Reading skills escape most Trump acolytes

----------


## Saint Willy

> Reading skills escape most Trump acolytes


That was my thought too...

----------


## cyrille

Donald Trump has discontinued the blog-type website he launched in a fanfare less than a month ago as a beacon of freedom and a place to speak freely and safely.


Jason Miller, a senior aide to the former US president, confirmed the closing of the From the Desk of Donald J Trump online communication tool in a statement to CNBC on Wednesday, just weeks after billing the venture as a great resource for his bosss musings.


Miller offered no explanation for the closure, and it remains unclear if it was a voluntary move or was imposed by a third party of some kind, like Trumps removal from social media platforms including Twitter and Facebook for inciting the deadly 6 January Capitol insurrection.


But in a tweeted reply to a Republican activist questioning if the move was a precursor to him joining another social media platform, Miller said: Yes, actually, it is. Watch this space.


In the statement to CNBC, Miller attempted to paint the short-lived project as auxiliary to the broader efforts we have and are working on.


The Trump blog, a mouthpiece for his false claims about a rigged 2020 presidential election, failed to gain traction and on 21 May the Washington Post reported it had attracted a staggeringly small audience.

 :smiley laughing: 

Trump closes his ‘beacon of freedom’ website a month after launching it | Donald Trump | The Guardian

----------


## panama hat

> it remains unclear if it was a voluntary move or was imposed by a third party of some kind, like Trump’s removal from social media platforms including Twitter and Facebook


Fully voluntary or you'd hear the baboon screaming it from the rooftops. 






> staggeringly small


Isn't that what Stormy referred to him as?

----------


## Cujo

He thinks he's going to be reinstated in August.  What a fucking clown. 
Despite his predictions, Trump won't simply be reinstated as president

----------


## Norton

> He thinks he's going to be reinstated in August.  What a fucking clown. 
> Despite his predictions, Trump won't simply be reinstated as president


The fool thinks a lot of things that will never happen. As usual this statement just another bit of BS to feed his followers. No doubt donations will be needed to make it happen. The prick and his "advisors" should be locked up.

“Who’s the more foolish? The fool or the fools who follows him?” Obi-Wan Kenobi

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## S Landreth

*Just for fun.*

Donald Trump to remain banned from Facebook for two years, effective from Jan. 7

Facebook on Friday announced that it may allow former President Donald Trumps Facebook and Instagram accounts to be reinstated in January 2023.

At that time, the social media company will reevaluate whether the risk to public safety of allowing Trump back onto its services has receded.

We will evaluate external factors, including instances of violence, restrictions on peaceful assembly and other markers of civil unrest, the company said in a blog post. If we determine that there is still a serious risk to public safety, we will extend the restriction for a set period of time and continue to re-evaluate until that risk has receded.

*In other news,.*

Fox News - Country star's wife takes shot at Harris' controversial Memorial Day tweet

----------


## bsnub

A conservative writer has confirmed a report that former President Donald Trump is telling associates that he expects to be reinstalled as president this summer. 

 “The scale of Trump’s delusion is quite startling,” National Review senior writer Charles C.W. Cooke wrote on the magazine’s website.

 Cooke said “an array of different sources” confirmed a report earlier this week by New York Times journalist Maggie Haberman, who said on Twitter that Trump has been sharing the popular new QAnon talking point. 

 But Cooke went even further, saying Trump not only believes he’ll be put back into the Oval Office but also that he will be gifted with a Republican majority in the Senate, believing that two Democrats will be booted from Congress and replaced by the GOP candidates they defeated. 

 He cautioned conservatives against downplaying or dismissing the report. 

 “This is not merely an eccentric interpretation of the facts or an interesting foible, nor is it an irrelevant example of anguished post-presidency chatter,” he wrote. “It is a rejection of reality, a rejection of law, and, ultimately, a rejection of the entire system of American government.” 

 Trump, he wrote, is “so unmoored from the real world that it is hard to know where to begin in attempting to explain him.”

 Lara Trump, who is married to Eric Trump, one of the former president’s three sons, mildly pushed back on the report on Fox News this week. 

 “As far as I know, there are no plans for Donald Trump to be in the White House in August,” she said on Fox News but allowed: “Maybe there’s something I don’t know.”

 However, another close Trump ally claims it’s not only true... but that he’s the source of the idea. 

 “If Trump is saying August, that is probably because he heard me say it publicly,” MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell told The Daily Beast. 

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/natio...b02df1ad8969fc

----------


## S Landreth

> Donald Trump is telling associates that he expects to be reinstalled as president this summer.


Wonder how itll get the word out about a new (imaginary) inauguration date?

Morse Code? Carrier Pigeons? Smoke signals? CB Radio? Drumbeats?

I want to be awake for this one, to see the crowd that shows up. Half are behind bars now or unable to leave the neighborhood (court order).

----------


## thailazer

Trump will address the North Carolina Republican Party today as a restart of his previous rallies.   Rumors are that his main message is the stolen election with nothing on platform.   Desperate men do desperate things so this should be entertaining.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump will address the North Carolina Republican Party today as a restart of his previous rallies.   Rumors are that his main message is the stolen election with nothing on platform.   Desperate men do desperate things so this should be entertaining.


Baldy's not stupid.

This will pour more cash from stupid trumpanzees into the baldy orange cunto family coffers.

More importantly it will take it away from Republican fundraising.

----------


## Saint Willy

So a good thing then?

----------


## Cujo

I predicted ages ago he'd do this. Grifter Trump.
Actually I predicted he'd charge an entrance fee as well. Let's see.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So a good thing then?


For him, yes.

----------


## Saint Willy

^ I was thinking this is a good thing too, as it will indirectly benefit the democrats.




> More importantly it will take it away from Republican fundraising.

----------


## baldrick

> Wonder how itll get the word out about a new (imaginary) inauguration date?


subtle dress code

----------


## misskit

Made me laugh to read this title.

*Trump Hits the Rubber Chicken Circuit, to the Tune of ‘Titanic’*

If Donald Trump’s allies begged him not to mention being “reinstated” during his speech Saturday night to the party faithful in North Carolina, it worked.

Trump resisted the urge to riff about the notion (probably inspired by the MyPillow guy)—or about the recent buzz about him wanting to become Speaker of the House in 2023. If not vamping about such controversial craziness constitutes a “win,” the presidential loser was a winner Saturday by that standard. But that’s an awfully low bar. Trump still railed about the “2020 election hoax,” and otherwise turned in a less than inspiring performance.




If this was his midterm coming out party, he should probably go back in for a while.


It’s usually a bad omen when they play the theme song to Titanic before you come on stage, but that’s what happened in North Carolina on Saturday night. Then again, they had a lot of time to fill. Trump’s speech was originally slated to begin at 5:3o pm, according to the North Carolina Republican Party’s website. That seemed like a timeslot that was destined to move. It was then advertised by Trump’s team to begin at 7. Trump didn’t begin speaking until 8:05. Call it rude, but this is Trump’s M.O., and likely an intentional strategy to work his audience into a frenzy. Even after he was introduced, Lee Greenwood’s “God Bless the USA” came on and Trump didn’t begin speaking until the full 3-plus minute song had ended.


If the goal was to increase the tension in the audience, Trump promptly wasted it. After throwing out some perfunctory red meat, (“Our country is being destroyed before our very eyes” by “The most radical left-wing” administration in history”), he then spent the next ten minutes recognizing elected officials and dignitaries in the crowd. Next, he brought up his daughter-in-law, Lara Trump, who is from North Carolina. Regarding talk about her ambitions to run for the U.S. Senate, she said "no for now, not no forever.” Trump then introduced Rep. Ted Budd, whom he endorsed for the seat (remember, this is a speech at a Republican convention, not a rally, and so Trump was playing favorites and meddling).


Once Trump finally began in earnest at about 8:25, things were pretty boring and recycled, including complaints about the Keystone XL pipeline, “catch and release” policing and “critical race theory”—you know, examples of how Biden is putting “America last.”


But Biden is hard to villainize, so Trump directed most of his rhetorical fire toward China. He revised his old routine by adding a nod to the “lab leak” theory, and—this is probably the “news” he broke—by saying the time had come to “demand reparations and accountability,” as “China must pay.” And he challenged the audience's cognitive dissonance, by taking credit for vaccines. “This would be an empty room right now,” Trump, whose campaign rallies in 2020 served as mass spreader events, if he had not pushed “for the vaccines to be developed and the FDA to improve them.”


There were some flashes of the old Trump, but the speech at the Greenville convention center lacked the excitement of some of his campaign rallies. In a mostly perfunctory performance, he ran through the usual litany of his term’s “accomplishments” (including “ending the forever wars”) and took the opportunity to air his grievances, ranging from broad (“the 2020 election hoax”) to narrow (Trump once again litigating how the media made a big deal out of his slow walk down a ramp at West Point, but not Biden stumbling down the stairs of Air Force One). It was mostly yawn-worthy. Has his schtick just become stale, or is he just rusty? This was, after all, a sort of post-presidency comeback (Trump also spoke at CPAC, back in February).


History is riddled with comebacks gone wrong—of once-great pugilists who should have hung up the gloves but came back for one more payday and more punishment. But getting back on the rubber chicken circuit is a little different than climbing in the ring. In this regard, public speaking is more akin to stand-up comedy, where getting on stage as often as possible is key for working out the kinks in a routine, and staying sharp.


This was the first of many speeches that will proceed the next time voters have a chance to cast their ballots. On January 5, Trump’s rally in Georgia had the effect of helping elect two Democrats and giving their party control of the U.S. Senate.


Just imagine what he can do in 2022 with this kind of head start.


Trump Hits the Rubber Chicken Circuit, to the Tune of ‘Titanic’

----------


## misskit

^^ Maybe he wears trousers with no fly and elastic in the waist, like a pair of joggers.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick



----------


## Cujo



----------


## Saint Willy

yeah, he didnt. 

Donald Trump appears to wear pants backwards at a rally - here'&#39;'s what actually happened - 9Style

----------


## bsnub

This idiot is "slicks" guy

----------


## Cujo

Actually all those shots of backwards pants are so OBVIOUSLY photo shopped.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Klondyke

> Actually all those shots of backwards pants are so OBVIOUSLY photo shopped.


That fact does not spoil the joy, does it?  (if the same used for some other - please no names here - we would be outraged, it's in a bad taste...)

----------


## panama hat

> if the same used for some other - please no names here - we would be outraged, it's in a bad taste...


Nah, if the name inserted is Putin, Xi, Kim . . . we'd all have a laugh

----------


## Cujo

Pure insanity. It was for four years.



> Pure insanity: emails reveal Trump push to overturn election defeat
> White House chief of staff pushed debunked conspiracy claims
> House committee releases emails sent to justice department.
> Donald Trumps White House chief of staff, Mark Meadows, instructed justice department officials at least five times to investigate false allegations of voter fraud.
> 
> Donald Trump tried to enlist top US law enforcement officials in a conspiracy-laden and doomed effort to overturn his election defeat, a campaign they described as pure insanity, newly released emails show.
> 
> 
> The documents reveal Trump and his allies increasingly desperate efforts between December and early January to push bogus conspiracy theories and cling to power  and the struggle of bewildered justice department officials to resist them.
> ...


Page Not Found | The Guardian

----------


## Cujo

Poor old Donald just hanging in there.



> On 7 November 2020, after several days of vote-counting, Donald Trump lost the US presidential election. More than 60 unsuccessful lawsuits and one insurrection later, Trump has still lost the election, but the former president refuses to accept defeat.
> 
> 
> Egged on by a group of sycophants and fantasists, including a small-time Pennsylvania politician, a host on a far-right news network, and the CEO of a pillow company, Trump now plans to hold rallies at the end of June where he is likely to continue his fraudulent claims of a stolen election.
> 
> 
> Despite the election having been repeatedly investigated and declared the most secure in American history by a group of experts, the former president is said to be convinced the election result will be overturned.
> 
> 
> ...


The sycophantic inner circle egging on Trump  and fueling his big lie | Donald Trump | The Guardian

----------


## David48atTD

A possible explanation for Trump's reduced mental facilities?

---

New Covid study hints at long-term loss of brain tissue, Dr. Scott Gottlieb warns


Stock Photo

Key Points
A  new U.K. study examined brain imaging before and after a coronavirus  infection and looked specifically at the potential effect on the nervous  system.In short, the study suggests that there could be some  long-term loss of brain tissue from Covid, and that would have some  long-term consequences, Gottlieb said.Gottlieb explained to  CNBCs The News with Shepard Smith that the destruction of brain  tissue could explain why Covid patients lost their sense of smell. 

New Covid study hints at long-term loss of brain tissue, Dr. Scott Gottlieb warns

----------


## David48atTD

On that note ...



Given the opportunity to be of service to their country, most former U.S. presidents are happy to help. 

Then theres *Donald Trump.
* 
A stunted man-child  :Ponder:  whos never done anything without first asking, Whats in it for me? the ex-president has actively _hurt_ America since leaving office in January, largely by doing everything he can to undermine democracy, whether its his continued attempt to overturn the results of the 2020 election or telling people hes going to be reinstated  as POTUS in a matter of months. 

Also unhelpful? 

His decision to prolong  the pandemic by telling people not to have their children vaccinated  for COVID-19.

Yes, despite regularly insisting that he doesnt get enough credit for the coronavirus vaccines, Trump claimed during an interview with *Sean Hannity*  on Wednesday that school-age children should not be inoculated against  the deadly virus. 

Now we have to get back and the schools have to get  openand frankly, were lucky we have the vaccine. 
But the vaccine on  very young people is something that you gotta really stop, Trump  inexplicably said. 

You have to get back to running your countryI mean,  I dont see reasonsand I am a big believer in what we did with the  vaccine. Its incredible what we did. You see the results. 

But to have  every school child, where its 99.99%, they just dontyou know, theyre  just not affected or affected badly.  :Eyecrazy: 

Having to receive a vaccine I  think is something that you should start thinking about, because I think  its unnecessary.

Donald Trump, Human Parasite, Is Now Telling People Not to Vaccinate Their Kids Against Coronavirus | Vanity Fair

----------


## Saint Willy

The levels of moronic are just so staggering…

----------


## Cujo

On the road again
What I can't get any information on is how much he's charging for tickets.



> WASHINGTON (AP) — Former President Donald Trump will return to the rally stage this weekend, holding his first campaign-style event since leaving the White House as he makes good on his pledge to exact revenge on those who voted for his historic second impeachment.
> 
> 
> Trump's event at Ohio's Lorain County Fairgrounds, not far from Cleveland, will be held Saturday to support Max Miller, a former White House aide who is challenging Republican Rep. Anthony Gonzalez for his congressional seat. Gonzalez was one of 10 GOP House members who voted to impeach Trump for his role in inciting the deadly Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol building.
> 
> 
> Trump wants them to pay.
> 
> 
> ...


.

Trump targeting GOP impeachment voter at Ohio revenge rally

----------


## harrybarracuda

What a fucking snowflake




> *Trump Wanted His Justice Department to Stop ‘SNL’ From Teasing Him*


*

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-...om-teasing-him*

----------


## Cujo

And Jimmy Kimmel apparently.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Do you remember when....




> *Trump withdraws "orangutan" lawsuit against comic Bill Maher*
> 
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Donald Trump is withdrawing his lawsuit against television host and comedian Bill Maher seeking $5 million that Maher said he would give to charity, in a seemingly facetious offer, if Trump could prove he was not the son of an orangutan.
> 
> The lawsuit stems from comments Maher made during an appearance on NBC’s “The Tonight Show” in January in which he said an orangutan’s fur was the only thing in nature that matches the shade of Trump’s trademark hair.
> 
> Records in Los Angeles Superior Court show the real estate mogul requested the lawsuit be dismissed without prejudice on Friday, eight weeks after he filed it. His spokesman, Michael Cohen, said Trump plans to file an amended lawsuit sometime in the future.
> 
> Cohen declined to offer further details, including a reason for the withdrawal.
> ...


Trump withdraws "orangutan" lawsuit against comic Bill Maher | Reuters

----------


## Cujo

He really can't take a joke can he.

----------


## bsnub

> He really can't take a joke can he.


No one on the right can. Look how butt hurt slick gets. He then tries to create a false narrative about other posters that he has never met and that are not stuck in the shit life he is in.

----------


## Klondyke

> He really can't take a joke can he.


Wondering how some other POTUS (please no names here) - or his "advisers" would take such a joke...

----------


## Topper

> or his "advisers" would take such a joke...


Why don't you take a look at videos of the Whitehouse Correspondents Dinner and see for yourself. Oddly enough, all of the recent presidents were able to take a joke, with one notable exception that was too much of a pussy to even show up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why don't you take a look at videos of the Whitehouse Correspondents Dinner and see for yourself. Oddly enough, all of the recent presidents were able to take a joke, with one notable exception that was too much of a pussy to even show up.


I think the reason he didn't show up is that he didn't want to make a complete c u n t of himself in front of that crowd.

It's one thing dog whistling to a room full of thick trumpanzee fuckers, another altogether trying to be funny in front of a crowd of the educated.

Like the UN - they laughed alright, but at his utter fucking stupidity.

----------


## helge

> I think the reason he didn't show up is that he didn't want to make a complete c u n t of himself in front of that crowd.


Yes



> all of the recent presidents were able to take a joke


Yes

I remember one first lady, who wasn't amused.

Laura Bush didn't like Colbert that much.

He did go to the bone

----------


## beachbound

> No one on the right can. Look how butt hurt slick gets. He then tries to create a false narrative about other posters that he has never met and that are not stuck in the shit life he is in.


That’s because they have no sense of humor. 

A republicans idea of comedic entertainment, is watching VCR tapes of Jeff Foxworthy, and Larry the Cable Guy.

----------


## helge

> A republicans idea of comedic entertainment, is watching


:

Clint Eastwood

 :Smile:

----------


## beachbound

^
Don’t forget Clint’s empty chair.

----------


## helge

^Great humour  :Smile: 

(was it kind of embarrassing or....)

----------


## beachbound

Cringeworthy

----------


## Klondyke

> Why don't you take a look at videos of the Whitehouse Correspondents Dinner and see for yourself. Oddly enough, all of the recent presidents were able to take a joke, with one notable exception that was too much of a pussy to even show up.


I am sorry for you that you do not see the difference. 

I am no fan of Trump and his character, but... (in Czech there is such a term I cannot express in English, something like: "I do not must him, but...)

That's like the difference in 10,000s posts here about Trump. Wondering whether ever one of them was deleted? And some of them really very ugly about a sitting POTUS - and posting here by his subjects...

As there are almost no such posts about the current POTUS.  And if any, all are very favorable, almost devoting. And that's in contrast what in the world is commenting about him...

So where is the comparison?

(and that with no mentioning the many deleted posts about the one who wanted to become the POTUS instead of Trump. Many of the deleted belonging to me, and no ugly vulgarities like given to Trump, just unpleasant facts...)

----------


## aging one

> That's like the difference in 10,000s posts here about Trump. Wondering whether ever one of them was deleted? And some of them really very ugly about a sitting POTUS - and posting here by his subjects...


Subjects, what the fuck comrade?






> As there are almost no such posts about the current POTUS. And if any, all are very favorable, almost devoting. And that's in contrast what in the world is commenting about him...




I have not seem many negative reports on Biden, maybe right wing whack job sites, and Russian Bot sites are saying negative things.  

You really are a piece of work Klondyke.

----------


## Cujo

https://youtube.com/shorts/pWE4o3musMc?feature=share
What Biden wants to say but is too polite.
I really hope the orange turd sees it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have not seem many negative reports on Biden, maybe right wing whack job sites, and Russian Bot sites are saying negative things.


That would be because Biden isn't a fat orange turd who likes slurping the putin cock.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump contempt for White House Covid taskforce revealed in new book - The Guardian

Amid chaos at the White House as the coronavirus pandemic worsened, Donald Trump took to referring derisively to the Covid taskforce chaired by his vice-president as “that fvcking council that Mike has”.

The revelation about the president’s contempt for his key advisory body is one among many in a new book, Nightmare Scenario: Inside the Trump Administration’s Response to the Pandemic That Changed History, which is published in the US on Tuesday. The Guardian obtained a copy.

Previous revelations from the book have included that Trump wanted to send infected Americans to Guantánamo Bay and that he mused about John Bolton, his national security adviser, being “taken out” by Covid.

yada, yada, yada.........

Moore is an economist who in 2019 was nominated by Trump to the board of the Federal Reserve, only to withdraw after outlets led by the Guardian reported controversies in his past.

He told Abutaleb and Paletta Trump’s controversial and soon dropped promise to reopen the US economy by Easter was “the smart thing to do”, because “the economic costs of this are mounting and there’s not a lot of evidence that lockdowns are working to stop the spread”.

Lockdowns to stop the spread of Covid-19 remain in use around the world.

Moore is also quoted attacking Fauci, a common target for conservative ire over subjects including mask-wearing and the origins of Covid in China.

“Fauci is the villain here,” Moore says. “He has the Napoleon complex, and he thinks he is the dictator who could decide how to run the country.”

Moore also says conservative activists he advised as they staged protests against lockdowns and masks – and who he famously claimed were successors of the great civil rights protester Rosa Parks – asked: “What’s wrong with this fvcking Fauci? Sometimes they’d call him Fvcky, not Fauci.”

Only the best

----------


## S Landreth

Trump rally in Mobile’s Battleship Park cancelled amid concerns of ‘partisan political event’

Plans for former President Donald Trump to return July 4th weekend to the city many credited with lending legitimacy to his 2016 campaign after USS Alabama Battleship Memorial Park commissioners reportedly did not sign off on a plan for Trump to hold a rally at the Mobile site.

The commissioners were concerned that Trump’s appearance on Saturday “was going to be a partisan political event, rather than just a patriotic event planned for that evening,” Bill Tunnell, chairman of the commission, told NBC 15.

*Just for fun.*  :Smile:   to a plant……….

wait, wait, wait. Starting at 2:02

----------


## Klondyke

Somewhere they showed a huge crowd in Ohio, but perhaps it was photoshopped because no MSM has shown it...

----------


## aging one

> Somewhere they showed a huge crowd in Ohio, but perhaps it was photoshopped because no MSM has shown it...


Why would they show a gathering of contrarian retards like yourself?

Not news.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why would they show a gathering of contrarian retards like yourself?
> 
> Not news.


It was funny watching these bored onlookers fucking off home because they'd rather watch Jeopardy reruns.

----------


## Cujo

> It was funny watching these bored onlookers fucking off home because they'd rather watch Jeopardy reruns.


With the sound of Trump babbling on in the backgound to an ever thinning crowd.  :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

^Wasn't it "Far from the Madding Crowd"?

----------


## S Landreth

Historians give Trump brutal grades in new survey -- and rank him worse than the president who died after a month

Overall, historians ranked Trump as the fourth-worst president ever, coming in one spot below former President William Henry Harrison, who died after just one month in office.


 
Total Scores/Overall Rankings | C-SPAN Survey on Presidents 2021 | C-SPAN.org

----------


## harrybarracuda

That fucking blowjob and jizzing on that bints dress cost Bill Clinton some points eh?

----------


## happynz

How did that rotten old gas passer Reagan make the top 10? He was off to Cloud Cuckoo Land in his second term (his inner circle had to know he was disabled from Alzheimer's) and the crooks and right-wing ideologues in his administration had carte blanche to do what they wanted.

----------


## beachbound

Pierce, Johnson, and Buchanan are doing backflips in the grave, right now, with the Orange Buffoon sitting above them.

----------


## S Landreth

^Wait. Ranks change over time. We'll know more as time goes by and it'll end up at the bottom.

----------


## Cujo

> That fucking blowjob and jizzing on that bints dress cost Bill Clinton some points eh?


All because the selfish bitch wouldn't swallow.

----------


## Cujo

They are really trying to get inside his head.

----------


## misskit

^ Why? Nothing there but a few rocks.

----------


## S Landreth

:Smile: 

Fox News runs disclaimer across the screen while Trump lies about 2020 election in CPAC speech

----------


## baldrick



----------


## Cujo

Did anyone ever doubt it was so?



> Kremlin papers appear to show Putin’s plot to put Trump in White House
> Exclusive: Documents suggest Russia launched secret multi-agency effort to interfere in US democracy
> 
> Vladimir Putin personally authorised a secret spy agency operation to support a “mentally unstable” Donald Trump in the 2016 US presidential election during a closed session of Russia’s national security council, according to what are assessed to be leaked Kremlin documents.
> 
> 
> The key meeting took place on 22 January 2016, the papers suggest, with the Russian president, his spy chiefs and senior ministers all present.
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/jul/15/kremlin-papers-appear-to-show-putins-plot-to-put-trump-in-white-house

----------


## harrybarracuda

Only the three stooges and assorted trumpanzees.

----------


## Cujo

Here's a fun look back.




For old times sake.

----------


## Grumpy John

Doesn't surprise me the comments made by the same old crew...I've appropriately named the oral fart gas crowd.  You would prefer the bought and paid for lackies as president over someone who didn't owe a dime to anyone.  Your a sick bunch of bastards for sure.

----------


## cyrille

> Your a sick bunch of bastards for sure.


And you post like a Trumptard, for sure.

----------


## happynz

> You would prefer the bought and paid for lackies as president over someone who didn't owe a dime to anyone.


Trump owes USD$ 340 million to Deutsche Bank. Deutsche Bank itself has been scrutinized by regulators for laundering billions from Russia. 

Yeah...he doesn't owe a dime...

Get real, Grumpy John.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Trumpanzees are very stupid, aren't they?

----------


## beachbound

> You would prefer the bought and paid for lackies as president over someone who didn't owe a dime to anyone.


When you refuse to pay your bills, and stiff your creditors, I guess you really _don’t_ owe anyone

----------


## beachbound

> Trump owes USD$ 340 million to Deutsche Bank. Deutsche Bank itself has been scrutinized by regulators for laundering billions from Russia. 
> 
> Yeah...he doesn't owe a dime...
> 
> Get real, Grumpy John.


Beat me to it, again Hap!

----------


## Cujo

The real issue is not the amount he owes but who he owes it to. (the Russians).
Goes a long way toward explaining his inexplicably chummy behaviour towards them.

----------


## Cujo

Trump is a moron.

----------


## Cujo

Grifters be griftin'




> Donald Trump is having trouble selling advance tickets for his upcoming speaking tour with conservative pundit Bill O’Reilly, according to interviews with ticketing officials for the venues.
> 
> 
> Early last month, Trump and O’Reilly, the one-time top Fox News host, announced a joint “History Tour” featuring four stops in December. O’Reilly said his conversations with Trump “will not be boring,” while the former president promised “fun, fun, fun for everyone who attends.”
> 
> Tickets went on sale for the events on June 14. While most seats are priced between $100 and $300, a “VIP Meet & Greet Package” goes for more than $8,500 and includes getting pictures taken with Trump and O’Reilly and a pre-show, 45-minute reception.


Ticket sales are moving slowly for the coming Trump-O’Reilly stadium tour - POLITICO

----------


## Cujo

Feelings hurted?




> Former Fox News host Bill O’Reilly reportedly threatened to sue a Politico reporter over an article revealing that sales for his “History Tour” with former President Trump were low, citing conversations with venue ticketing officials. 
> 
> 
> Politico’s Daniel Lippman on Friday reported that tickets for the tour, which has four stops scheduled at locations in Texas and Florida this December, went on sale June 14, though venue officials said sales have so far been slow compared with other events held at the arenas. 
> 
> 
> For example, a box office employee at Orlando, Fla.'s 20,000-person Amway Center, which will host Trump and O’Reilly on Dec. 12, told Politico, “There’s still a lot of tickets open.”
> 
> 
> ...


O'Reilly threatens to sue after media reports 'History Tour' with Trump has low ticket sales | TheHill

----------


## AntRobertson

> Doesn't surprise me the comments made by the same old crew...I've appropriately named the oral fart gas crowd.  You would prefer the bought and paid for lackies as president over someone who didn't owe a dime to anyone.  Your a sick bunch of bastards for sure.


Is it mandatory to fail an IQ test to be a Trump supporter or just an advantage?

----------


## Cujo

The Trump crime gang,

----------


## Saint Willy

> Nobody has sold tickets this fast at this price, and VIPs are sold out at three of the four venues.”


Why the hyperbole? Trumptards,always the biggest, fastest, loudest, stupidest

----------


## elche

> You would prefer the bought and paid for lackies as president


Huh?  Trump is a bought-and-paid-for puppet of the SuperPacs.  Over half of his campaign financing comes from them, the rest from his racist base - stooges like you - who he played. He has not spent a single dollar of his own to get into office.




> someone who didn't owe a dime to anyone


Wrong again.  He owes every American money, for tax evasion, and every contractor he has stiffed in his life.

----------


## misskit

*Trump PAC has not used any of the $75M its raised this year to help fund election audits: report*

Former President Trump’s leadership PAC has not yet used any of the roughly $75 million raised to help finance election reviews, The Washington Post reported Thursday. 


The PAC was formed after the 2020 election to help fund the Trump team's efforts to challenge results.


Yet people familiar with the PAC’s finances told the news outlet that the committee has held onto much of the money, while a portion has been used to pay for some of Trump’s expenses, including travel and legal costs, as well as staff pay. 

The PAC, which will need to publicly disclose its fundraising and spending for the first half of the year by July 31, previously reported in Federal Election Commission filings earlier this year that it had collected nearly $31.2 million by the end of 2020. 


MORE Trump PAC has not used any of the $75M its raised this year to help fund election audits: report | TheHill


Suckers.

----------


## beachbound

^
Probably saving it for bail, and attorney fees.

----------


## Cujo

> ^
> Probably saving it for bail, and attorney fees.


Or consuling fees for Ivanka, Donald Jnr and Eric.

----------


## S Landreth

Susan Wright endorsed by Donald Trump in Texas congressional election

"Susan Wright will be a terrific Congresswoman (TX-06) for the Great State of Texas"

 :Smile: 

Jake Ellzey defeats Trump-backed candidate in Texas House runoff

Jake Ellzey defeated fellow Republican Susan Wright in a special runoff in Texas’s 6th Congressional District on Tuesday night, dealing a blow to both her and former President Trump, who had backed Wright in the race.

The Associated Press called the race for Ellzey, who won more than 53 percent of the vote with nearly all precincts reporting.

----------


## Klondyke



----------


## aging one

Chuck told the truth. Trump is a vile man.  Once again trying to throw gasoline on a fire and  you know it.  Chuck could well be talking about you it seems.

----------


## Klondyke

> Chuck could well be talking about you it seems.


I did not vote for him nor for anybody, but 74 mil. of Americans (or perhaps some more...)

----------


## Saint Willy

> I did not vote for him nor for anybody, but 74 mil. of Americans (or perhaps some more...)


(Please no names here)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Susan Wright endorsed by Donald Trump in Texas congressional election
> 
> "Susan Wright will be a terrific Congresswoman (TX-06) for the Great State of Texas"
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Ellzey defeats Trump-backed candidate in Texas House runoff
> 
> Jake Ellzey defeated fellow Republican Susan Wright in a special runoff in Texass 6th Congressional District on Tuesday night, dealing a blow to both her and former President Trump, who had backed Wright in the race.
> ...


Ah, but she didn't lose. She won. Well according the the retarded orange cockwomble anyway.

P.S. His PAC  has put $300K+ into another candidate. I hope that goes tits up as well.




> The facts are indisputable: Donald Trump endorsed Susan Wright in Tuesday's special election in Texas. He recorded a robocall for her. His PAC spent at least $100,000 on ads supporting her. And then she lost to Rep.-elect Jake Ellzey.
> 
> It's an open-and-shut case. Trump tried to demonstrate his lasting sway within the Republican Party by endorsing Wright. He chose the wrong horse. He took the "L." Everyone agrees.
> 
> Everyone except Trump, that is.
> 
> In an interview with Axios' Jonathan Swan on Wednesday, Trump said that he had been persuaded to endorse Wright by David McIntosh, a former member of Congress from Indiana and the current president of the Club for Growth, a fiscally conservative outside organization.
> 
> "_This is the only race we've ... this is not a loss, again, I don't want to claim it is a loss, this was a win," said Trump. "The big thing is, we had two very good people running that were both Republicans. That was the win."_


Donald Trump's hilarious attempt to suggest he actually won in a special election loss - CNNPolitics

----------


## harrybarracuda

Someone is trying to find out if baldy orange cunto has been laundering money through Scotland and of course the Krankie Karen has been trying to block it.

Court told over '''real and substantial concerns''' about finances of Trump Organisation | The Scotsman

----------


## russellsimpson

I think it is fair to say that Chuck and Donald probably share a similar level of scruples in that they both grew up in the same neighbourhood and were educated from the same water trough.  What are the charges levelled against Trump.
1. He is a racist
2. He is divisive
3. He appeals to the dark side of human nature.
4. He's dishonest.

On charge number one, I believe this is an incorrect statement. There is no proof at all that Trump was a racist and many would argue  the opposite.
Charge two, being divisive. He was divisive but many believe that this was an approach to life both private and business related. I have no problem understanding that. It's not a hangin' offence.
He appeals to the 'dark side of human nature'. So Chuck appeals to the bright side and is pretty much headed for sainthood while Donald has a comfortable place reserved in hell.
On charge four, being dishonest, this of course is a matter of opinion and Chuck has stated his opinion on the matter.


Donald Trump was a vile, classless and dangerous president, each of those offences being of the hangin' variety.

But he's done, he'll not be doing a repeat performance so why not forget about the guy and just move forward? For a party that promised to buid bridges if they were successful at the election, I see little sign that they are making much of an effort to do that. I don't follow American politics much any more but would surmise that there is internal unrest in the Democratic party.

Please guys, easy on the reds, eh :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think it is fair to say that Chuck and Donald probably share a similar level of scruples in that they both grew up in the same neighbourhood and were educated from the same water trough.  What are the charges levelled against Trump.
> 1. He is a racist
> 2. He is divisive
> 3. He appeals to the dark side of human nature.
> 4. He's dishonest.


There are no charges yet, investigations into money laundering and banking and tax fraud.

If you are going to make a feeble attempt at trolling, try and bring something plausible into it.

----------


## russellsimpson

Figuratively speaking Harry, figuratively speaking.

Who's trolling.

Certifiable nutter. Your thought processes are painfully black and white at all times. Tedious and silly. :Smile:

----------


## helge

:Smile: ------------------------------------------

----------


## David48atTD

Donald Trump's tax records to be released, damaging memo disclosed on DOJ's orders

Former United States president Donald Trump has  suffered a pair of setbacks, with the Department of Justice clearing the  way for the release of his tax records and also disclosing a memo  showing he urged top officials to falsely claim his election defeat was  "corrupt". 

*Key points:*
During Mr Trump's presidency the Justice Department had invoked executive privilege to skirt congressional scrutinyThe department has ordered the IRS to hand over Mr Trump's tax returns to a congressional committeeThe moves make it easier for congressional investigators to interview key witnesses and collect evidence against Mr Trump 

Handwritten  notes taken by then-acting deputy attorney-general Richard Donoghue in  December were released on Friday by the chair of the House of  Representatives Oversight and Reform Committee, Carolyn Maloney.

They  paint a damning picture of Mr Trump as he sought to get the department  to take the unprecedented step of intervening to try to upend his 2020  election loss.
Hours later, the department cleared  the way for the Internal Revenue Service to hand over Mr Trump's tax  records to congressional investigators  a move he has long fought.

The  fact that the Justice Department allowed the handwritten notes  concerning the election to be turned over the congressional  investigators marks a dramatic shift from actions taken during the Trump  administration, which repeatedly invoked executive privilege to skirt  congressional scrutiny.

The newly released notes  detail a December 27 phonecall in which Jeffrey Rosen, who was appointed  as acting attorney-general a few days later, is quoted as telling Mr  Trump: "Understand that the DOJ can't + won't snap its fingers + change  the outcome of the election."
"Don't expect you to do that," Mr Trump replied.
"Just  say that the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me and the R.  Congressmen," in a reference to Republican politicians.

Mr Trump's representatives did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Lot's more here

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Figuratively speaking Harry, figuratively speaking.
> 
> Who's trolling.
> 
> Certifiable nutter. Your thought processes are painfully black and white at all times. Tedious and silly.


My thought processes involve facts, unlike your boorish wittering about things that aren't true.

So, again, if you'd like to list charges against him rather than creating a feeble straw man, have at it.

----------


## Topper

> Donoghue: "Understand that the DOJ can't + won't snap its fingers + change the outcome of the election."
> "Don't expect you to do that," Mr Trump replied.
> "Just say that the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me and the R. Congressmen


I believe this shows that Trump had the clear intention of staging a coup with his Republican sycophant's assistance.  I'd love to know the names of the people he was referring to.

----------


## David48atTD

Judge gives Trump time to challenge tax return disclosure to Congress


Key Points
A  federal judge is giving former President Donald Trump time to challenge  an order that would force the IRS to surrender his tax returns to  Congress.Trump and his lawyers have until Wednesday to respond.Neither Trump nor his lawyers have said if they will challenge Fridays order. 

Judge gives Trump time to challenge tax return disclosure to Congress

----------


## Cujo

Learning more and more about how crazy corrupt Trumps shit really was behind the scenes.

----------


## AntRobertson

Trump has released a new card, looks familiar:





The good thing with these morons is they make themselves readily and easily identifiable.

----------


## bsnub

> The good thing with these morons is they make themselves readily and easily identifiable.


Should we be surprised?

----------


## misskit

^^That added to Tucker Carlson’s trip to Hungary last week makes me queasy.

----------


## Slick

> Should we be surprised?


If you were really in the military, you would have had a spread-winged eagle on your gear, uniform, passport, paperwork, and fuck knows whatever else, so no, not surprised you take offense to the insignia.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you were really in the military, you would have had a spread-winged eagle on your gear, uniform, passport, paperwork, and fuck knows whatever else, so no, not surprised you take offense to the insignia.


This is not new, but for Slick's benefit:

Spot the difference (fuckwits edition)

Trump Eagle:



Nazi Eagle:



US Army Eagle:

----------


## lom

^ yes but those insignias are not for people with bone spurs.

----------


## Slick

Kinda funny tho, for all the crying y’all do about right wingers and conspiracy theories, you really do fabricate some surprisingly retarded doozies.

----------


## helge

> Spot the difference (fuckwits edition)


What they have in common is more obvious.

All 3 like birds and slogans

Allahu al akbar 
 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Kinda funny tho, for all the crying y’all do about right wingers and conspiracy theories, you really do fabricate some surprisingly retarded doozies.


Not much of a conspiracy when a large chunk of baldy orange cunto's base are white supremacist wankers, is it?
 :rofl:

----------


## S Landreth

Trump Is Two Weeks Away From Telling Supporters to Tattoo His Face on Their Asses

Insider reports that Trump‘s Save America PAC sent a pair of emails to supporters on Wednesday urging them to start carrying “Trump Cards,” which look like credit cards, if credit cards had Trump’s signature on them and misspelled the word “official.”

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Norton

> The only eagles on the uniforms I wore were the buttons on my Class A dress uni


Failed promotion to full Colonel Snubs?  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Old Mr. Tough guy has Trump calibrated to a tee.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Old Mr. Tough guy has Trump calibrated to a tee.


"Mr. tough guy"?

That bumbling fucking idiot?

Jaysus you have a low bar if you're supporting baldy orange cunto rejects.

Has he got another book coming out?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Norton

> "Mr. tough guy"?
> 
> That bumbling fucking idiot?
> 
> Jaysus you have a low bar if you're supporting baldy orange cunto rejects.
> 
> Has he got another book coming out?


Harry, always best to be silent at times when you really don't understand wtf you are talking about. 

Bolton was often referred to as Mr tough guy. Sort of his nickname.

Posting a vid of Bolton on Trump does not indicate support for him. You just made that up. Bolton is far from a bumbling fool. He is a very dangerous clever politician but as I stated has the measure of Trump. 

So, what specifically do you disagree with in his assessment of Trump?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bolton was often referred to as Mr tough guy. Sort of his nickname.


If he had that nickname it was because of his constant fucking warmongering over pretty well every country he didn't like. That isn't tough, that's just gobby.




> Posting a vid of Bolton on Trump does not indicate support for him. You just made that up. Bolton is far from a bumbling fool. He is a very dangerous clever politician but as I stated has the measure of Trump. 
> 
> So, what specifically do you disagree with in his assessment of Trump?


Bolton swallowed the baldy orange cunto's cock to get a job, and then ended up getting sacked.

He's a fucking traitor and has no principles, and slagging off the fat orange turd now doesn't undo that.

As I said, has he got another book coming out?

----------


## Norton

> Bolton swallowed the baldy orange cunto's cock to get a job, and then ended up getting sacked.


Yes and,




> So, what specifically do you disagree with in his assessment of Trump?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes and,


Why didn't he say that when he was offered the job is what I disagree with.

Two-faced treacherous c u n t.

----------


## tomcat

> Bolton is far from a bumbling fool


...indeed...however, his comments describing tRump don't matter: most tRump voters don't care who Bolton is or what high-level position he once had...he has zero influence on the incels,  the poorly educated, or Covid-infested hulks who long to hear what tRump wants them to do next...

----------


## Norton

> ...indeed...however, his comments describing tRump don't matter: most tRump voters don't care who Bolton is or what high-level position he once had...he has zero influence on the incels,  the poorly educated, or Covid-infested hulks who long to hear what tRump wants them to do next...


Agree, especially saying it on CNN.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> ^^That added to Tucker Carlson’s trip to Hungary last week makes me queasy.


I did like his interview with their PM. Well, I liked their PM...sounded pretty good for somebody with English as his second language.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Here is a conservative that serves his people, not his party.    Great to see this kind of honesty.





> A sad day in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> The Screen Actors Guild was holding a disciplinary meeting to consider revoking former President Trump's membership, but before SAG could make any announcements, Mr. Trump announced he's breaking up with them first. Mr. Trump sent a resignation letter to the organization's president, Gabrielle Carteris, writing "I no longer wish to be associated with your union."   
> 
> 
> Ms. Carteris
> 
> ...


Sasse seems like a rational conservative but I think the conservatives are destined to be less relevant to the average American as the U.S. will gradually and painfully move towards a more liberal style of politics as practised in europe if they want to achieve a more stable, less fractious society. Strict conservatism IMO has failed the world in most cases, like a pure bred dog with inherent genetic defects. A combination of both sides seems to me to best smooth out the inherent defects of both systems and more truly represent the majority of societal aspirations.

Trump cannot open his mouth without exhibiting an ego to match his illusory superiority. He seem unable to see how much of a pretentious moron he appears to anyone with an ounce of critical thinking ability.
Would the gods the gift to gee us to see ourselves as others see us... Apologies to Robbie Burns.

----------


## qwerty

When someone like Bolton sounds like the voice of reason... you know that American politics is really messed up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When someone like Bolton sounds like the voice of reason... you know that American politics is really messed up.


Sad isn't it.

----------


## bsnub

*Donald Trump Built a National Debt So Big (Even Before the Pandemic) That Itll Weigh Down the Economy for Years*

Before the lemmings start bitching. The orange moron did far worse in 4 years, and it all went to the rich...

Donald Trump Built a National Debt So Big (Even Before the Pandemic) That It’ll Weigh Down the Economy for Years — ProPublica

----------


## thailazer

> *Donald Trump Built a National Debt So Big (Even Before the Pandemic) That It’ll Weigh Down the Economy for Years*
> 
> Before the lemmings start bitching. The orange moron did far worse in 4 years, and it all went to the rich...
> 
> Donald Trump Built a National Debt So Big (Even Before the Pandemic) That It’ll Weigh Down the Economy for Years — ProPublica


His actions certainly increased the dept and benefited the rich, but to be fair, the pandemic added huge dept at the end of his watch.  Too bad he totally squandered his leadership opportunity there.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> His actions certainly increased the dept and benefited the rich, but to be fair, the pandemic added huge dept at the end of his watch.  Too bad he totally squandered his leadership opportunity there.


It's not jsut what he ran up in his four years, it's what will continue to be run up as a result of it.

----------


## Cujo

This is one of the best I've seen.
I hope he sees it.  :rofl:

----------


## tomcat

_...so, I missed the tRump reinstatement ceremony...how did it go?_*

Mike Lindell Loses It On CNN Reporter As His Cyber Symposium Disintegrates*


MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell’s disastrous “Cyber Symposium” concluded on Thursday without offering any of his promised evidence of fraud in the 2020 election. 

But when confronted by a CNN reporter, Lindell claimed he couldn’t show the evidence, as he’d promised, because of something-something, the media.  
“I have that proof with my people that we’re bringing to the Supreme Court,” Lindell told CNN’s Donie O’Sullivan. “I don’t need the media driving the narrative before my case to the Supreme Court.” 

That excuse was in sharp contrast to his claims leading up to the event, in which he promised to deliver “100%, non-subjective evidence” that Donald Trump won the election. (He didn’t.)

Lindell swore his evidence would be so strong that the Supreme Court would unanimously rule in his favor, that President Joe Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris would resign and that Trump would be reinstated on Aug. 13.

Instead, the supposed evidence was described by one of Lindell’s own experts as a “turd.”  

O’Sullivan brought election security expert Harri Hursti to Lindell’s event to analyze anything he produced. 

“We expected a huge pile of data which we wouldn’t be able to understand and how it can be evidence,” Hursti said. “We didn’t expect there’s no pile of anything.”

----------


## Norton

> Lindell swore his evidence would be so strong that the Supreme Court would unanimously rule in his favor, that President Joe Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris would resign and that Trump would be reinstated on Aug. 13.


Is it 13 August yet?  :rofl:

----------


## lom

> Is it 13 August yet?


Give it a few hours more Norts. Timezones..  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Apparently Biden called someone by the wrong name the other day and RPeters found it news worthy. (Can't find the post at the moment,) Here's something he might take note of.

Lest we forget.

----------


## bsnub

^

That was epic. The orange moron doesn't even know the words to God Bless America. 

What a buffoon.

----------


## beachbound

I think it’s important to never lose sight of the fact that “they sacrificed every day, for the furniture.”  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Alex Jones blasts Trump as 'dumbass' over vaccines

Far-right talk show host Alex Jones slammed former President Trump after the 45th president encouraged people at an Alabama rally to get vaccinated against COVID-19. 

A clip from the Aug. 22 taping of InfoWars appears to show Jones accusing the former president of heralding the vaccine for political gain and bowing to media pressure. 

Shame on you, Trump. Seriously. Hey, if you dont have the good sense to save yourself and your political career, thats OK, the InfoWars host said.

At least youre going to get some good Republicans elected, and we like you, Jones added. But, my God, maybe youre not that bright. Maybe Trumps actually a dumbass.


 ::doglol::

----------


## thailazer

^^  The pot calling the kettle black.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The feeble-minded wanker is STILL whining.




> Former president Donald Trump continued his false claims of election fraud on Monday, suggesting he was "robbed" of a second term and that President Joe Biden should be forced to give him back the White House.
> 
> In an interview with right-wing radio host Todd Starnes, Trump claimed he was winning several swings states "by a tremendous number  and all of a sudden, it got wiped out."
> 
> "They cheated, and you know when people cheat, I always say, 'If Tiffany gets robbed of its diamonds, when they catch the robber, you have to give the diamonds back,'" Trump said, referring to the iconic jewelry company.
> 
> "They have all of this incredible evidence (of election fraud)," he added, falsely. "Does this mean we have to keep the people that cheated for another three-and-a-half years? Because we're not going to have a country left, I can tell you that. We won't have a country left."
> 
> Trump made the comments in response to a question from Starnes, who asked, "What can we do to help save this country?"
> ...


Trump suggests robber Biden has to give him back the White House in latest election conspiracy rant - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

----------


## Norton

> that are going to soon be coming


Like your tax returns dumbo?

----------


## David48atTD

*Key Points*
Several  of the Republican Partys biggest and most influential donors are  signaling that they dont plan on helping fund former President Donald  Trumps political operation, at least for now.Wealthy  financiers have instead opted to spend money on the GOPs efforts to  take back Congress or to support other potential 2024 presidential  candidates such as Ron DeSantis and Tim Scott.Donors are also concerned about how Trumps organization is spending the money it has raised from smaller donations.Big  money, sophisticated people are just losing interest in this s---  show, said an advisor to longtime Trump allies in Silicon Valley. 

Trump gets little support from major Republican donors

----------


## panama hat

> 2024 presidential candidates such as Ron DeSantis and Tim Scott


Why are people like this even considered as capable leaders . . . the US is fucked

----------


## Norton

> Donors are also concerned about how Trump’s organization is spending the money it has raised from smaller donations.


Until Trump declares he is a candidate he can spend donations anyway he wants.
Big money donors are not going to throw money at Trump knowing it is just another scheme to enrich himself personally.

In 3 years Trump will not be the Republican candidate and Biden will not rerun. 3 years is forever in politics so who will be the Republican and Democrat candidates is pure speculation at this time.

----------


## S Landreth

Good news. Another Trump sign to be removed

Trump in advanced talks to sell D.C. hotel - Axios

Former President Trump is in advanced talks to sell rights to his Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C., sources tell Axios.

*Why it matters:* The removal of Trump’s big, golden name from Pennsylvania Avenue would be a symbolic bombshell savored by opponents.


The historic building became a prop and symbol for both sides in the political wars.The hotel was a central setting during his chaotic presidency, with Trump preening at his personal table, and supporters and supplicants thronging the lobby bar and restaurants to curry favor.

*How it would work:* Trump would sell the leasing rights to a real estate developer, who in turn would negotiate with hotel companies that would manage the property and rebrand it.


Details of the deal’s terms aren't yet known but Trump’s representatives have been in talks with major hotel chains and investors.Trump, who initially tried to sell the leased federal property in the fall of 2019, declined Axios' request for comment.Sources said the former president is likely to get less than the $500 million he was reportedly seeking in 2019.

*The backstory:* The hotel is housed in the 122-year-old Old Post Office building.


Three years before Trump was elected, the General Services Administration (GSA), the federal landlord, announced a 60-year lease agreement with the Trump Organization.Under the 2013 agreement, $200 million of private money was to be spent to restore the building and convert it into a luxury development.The Trump Organization has been paying $250,000 a month in base rent, GSA said in 2017. The rent was to rise with inflation.Many ethics and contract experts called upon GSA to end the 60-year lease after Trump was elected and became, in effect, both tenant and landlord, NPR noted, but GSA upheld the deal.

*Trump’s hotels and golf resorts* have been hit hard by the COVID shutdowns that have walloped the hospitality industry — worsened for the former president by his lost heat after his 2020 defeat.


When Trump left office, The Washington Post reported that the D.C. hotel had a $170 million loan outstanding, and had seen revenue drop more than 60 percent compared to the previous year.In early June, the Post reported that Trump had hired the brokerage firm Newmark Group to market the lease.The original commercial real estate brokerage firm, Jones Lang LaSalle Inc., dropped out following the Capitol riot, Bloomberg reported.

----------


## misskit

This should be interesting. How will they keep him from campaigning? 


*Donald Trump Signs Up to Call Boxing Match on 20th Anniversary of 9/11*On Saturday, the United States will pause for a moment of reflection on the 20th anniversary of the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11, 2001. Donald Trump, however, will reportedly be calling a boxing match at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Florida. According to ESPN, Trump and his eldest son, Donald Jr., have signed up to provide commentary on Saturday’s four-bout event headlined by Evander Holyfield vs. Vitor Belfort. In a statement, Trump said: “I love great fighters and great fights... I look forward to seeing both this Saturday night and sharing my thoughts ringside. You won’t want to miss this special event.” Meanwhile, President Joe Biden reportedly plans to visit all three 9/11 memorial sites to commemorate the 20th anniversary of the attacks.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/donald...f-911?ref=home

----------


## Cujo

> This should be interesting. How will they keep him from campaigning? 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Signs Up to Call Boxing Match on 20th Anniversary of 9/11*On Saturday, the United States will pause for a moment of reflection on the 20th anniversary of the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11, 2001. Donald Trump, however, will reportedly be calling a boxing match at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Florida. According to ESPN, Trump and his eldest son, Donald Jr., have signed up to provide commentary on Saturday’s four-bout event headlined by Evander Holyfield vs. Vitor Belfort. In a statement, Trump said: “I love great fighters and great fights... I look forward to seeing both this Saturday night and sharing my thoughts ringside. You won’t want to miss this special event.” Meanwhile, President Joe Biden reportedly plans to visit all three 9/11 memorial sites to commemorate the 20th anniversary of the attacks.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/donald...f-911?ref=home


and apparently he's charging 49.99 for the privilege.

----------


## misskit

Meltdown!


*Trump Calls Allies to Demand Gen. Mark Milley Be ‘Arrested’ for ‘Treason’*

In the afternoon hours on Tuesday, following reports that then-President Donald Trump’s top military adviser had formulated secret plans in case the commander in chief went “rogue” after the Jan. 6 riot, the ex-president picked up the phone and rang up several close associates and TV-prone political allies. According to two people familiar with the matter, the twice-impeached former president was sounding testy and had a simple request:


He wanted his prominent supporters to go on television and in public this week to declare that Gen. Mark Milley should be “arrested” for “treason.”

They followed his orders as various MAGA-faithful pundits and Trumpy candidates—including Ohio U.S Senate candidate Josh Mandel, Trump-aligned TPUSA frontman Charlie Kirk, and several former Trump officials—dutifully echoed the “treason” charge on social media.


And by Tuesday evening, the twice-impeached former U.S. president was on a Newsmax show co-hosted by his former White House using the T-word.


“I’ve had so many calls today saying that’s treason,” Trump told Newsmax hosts Sean Spicer and Lyndsay Keith. Later in the evening, the former president released a written statement through his office, calling him “‘Dumbass’ General Mark Milley,” adding that if the reporting is accurate, “I assume he would be tried for TREASON in that he would have been dealing with his Chinese counterpart behind the President’s back and telling China that he would be giving them notification ‘of an attack.’”


“If this is true, General Milley would be a traitor to this country and should be tried for treason immediately. If true, he should be fired and tried for treason immediately,” Fox News star and informal Trump adviser Sean Hannity exclaimed later on Tuesday night, alongside an on-air graphic that blared “Benedict Milley.”

The “treason” talk was sparked by revelations from a forthcoming book, Peril, by veteran Washington Post reporters Bob Woodward and Robert Costa, which depicts Milley going behind the president’s back to prepare for a potentially “rogue” nuclear weapons launch order from Trump and reassure Chinese military officials that the U.S. government did not intend to strike China amidst the chaos of the 2020 election.


The day after the deadly Capitol riot that Trump instigated, The Daily Beast reported that “high-ranking national-security officials have spent the last 24 hours scrambling to figure out how to keep their commander-in-chief, Donald Trump, from inciting further violence at home, spilling national secrets, or sparking last-minute confrontations with international foes.”


Excerpts of Woodward and Costa’s work published by the Post and CNN say that Joint Chiefs Chairman Gen. Mark Milley—who continues on in that role under President Joe Biden—was so unnerved by Trump’s behavior in the aftermath of the insurrection and election that he believed the president was in “serious mental decline” and that the president could “go rogue.” At the time, such concerns were shared throughout the administration and one senior Trump official told The Daily Beast that the insurrection had “changed the calculus” and that “People are concerned about [the president’s] state of mind.”

Milley, Woodward and Costa wrote, called a number of senior military officers into a secret Pentagon meeting to review nuclear launch procedures and told them to ignore orders for a nuclear launch unless Milley was involved, according to CNN. “No matter what you are told, you do the procedure. You do the process. And I'm part of that procedure.”


It’s unclear what Milley was reportedly referring to as there is no statutory requirement for the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff to be involved in or consulted for the launch of a nuclear weapon.


In the United States, the president has “sole authority” to launch nuclear weapons, meaning that no one either in the armed forces or the cabinet has to concur or agree with his decision to launch nuclear weapons insofar as the order is legal under the laws of war.


What constitutes an illegal nuclear launch order, however, remains murky given that the mass destructive power of nuclear weapons is inherently in tension with the criteria for lawful targeting decisions like military necessity, distinction, proportionality, and unnecessary suffering.

Questions about nuclear launch authority under Trump’s erratic personality have followed senior military officials throughout the former president’s tenure in office. In 2017, Gen. John Hyten, the former head of Strategic Command, which has responsibility for nuclear forces, brushed off concerns. In the event of a requested nuclear strike, Hyten said he would “provide advice to the president” and if told to do something illegal, “I'm going to say, ‘Mr. President, that's illegal,’” and instead work with the commander in chief to find a suitable legal alternative.


In the wake of the insurrection, Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi also called Milley to urge that the chairman take unspecified “available precautions” to ensure that an “unhinged” President Trump could not launch a nuclear strike.


Woodward and Costa report that Milley also made two phone calls to China’s top military officer, Gen. Li Zuocheng, before and after the election to reassure the People’s Liberation Army chief that the U.S. was not planning to strike China and that the U.S. government was stable in the wake of the Capitol insurrection.

In an appearance on Newsmax TV on Tuesday, Trump fumed at the reports of Milley’s alleged call with China’s top general.


“So first of all, if it is actually true—which is hard to believe that he would have called China and done these things and was willing to advise them in advance of an attack—that’s treason,” Trump said.


The idea was “totally ridiculous,” according to Trump. “For him to say that I would even think about attacking China, I think [Milley is] trying to just get out of his incompetent withdrawal out of Afghanistan, the dumbest thing that anybody has seen,” the ex-commander in chief continued.


Pentagon officials on Tuesday told Fox News National Security Correspondent Jennifer Griffin that Milley had not “insert[ed] himself” into the chain of command, but simply “reviewed” existing protocol.


As with many of his top administration officials, Trump’s relationship with his former top general has deteriorated with time. Milley, who flouted the norms of civil-military relations by appearing in a photo op alongside the president after federal law enforcement beat and tear gassed Black Lives Matter protests in Lafayette Square Park, subsequently apologized for the “mistake” and said it had “created a perception of the military involved in domestic politics.”


Trump, Wall Street Journal reporter Michael C. Bender wrote in a different recent book, took umbrage at the apology and called Milley “weak” for making it. And at an August rally in Alabama, the former president publicly blasted Milley, saying “This guy doesn't have what it takes.”

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-...eason?ref=home

----------


## beachbound

> Excerpts of Woodward and Costa’s work


*"When Pence did not budge, Trump turned on him.
"'No, no, no!' Trump shouted, according to the authors. 'You don't understand, Mike. You can do this. I don't want to be your friend anymore if you don't do this.'"*
I know exactly how Trump feels. I had a similar issue with a friend,


when I was in middle school.

----------


## thailazer

27 Feb, 2020   At a White House meeting:

     “It’s going to disappear. One day — it’s like a miracle — it will disappear.”   -Donald Trump


15 Sep 2021:

1 in 498 Americans has died from Covid 19.


Leadership can have profound positive or negative results on society.

----------


## russellsimpson

> . the US is fucked


No truer words have been spoken PH.

----------


## spliff

Donny was an excellent POTUS! Best Potus ever1

----------


## Cujo

> Donny was an excellent POTUS! Best Potus ever1


Yes, he presided over rioting and looting, 600,000 covid dead, an attempted insurrection, surrendered to the taliban, made America a laughing stock just to name a a few of Trumps awesome achievements.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

With trump, republicans are winning so much, they got tired of winning.



> California recall election results show Gavin Newsom winning — and Donald Trump losing


"_The California ballot officially featured 46 candidates vying to replace Democratic Gov. Gavin Newsom in the effort to recall him. But in the end, the only one who mattered wasn’t even listed. Newsom was able to carry the day by effectively making the recall a race between him and former President Donald Trump — and Trump was the one who came up short Tuesday night_."
David Mark: California recall election results show Gavin Newsom winning — and Donald Trump losing

----------


## David48atTD

Can someone please explain why there is a "_why is there a California recall election_"?

I did Google it but maybe I asked the wrong question.

----------


## bsnub

> Can someone please explain why there is a "why is there a California recall election"?


Most elected officials can be recalled in the US, but the laws are different in every state. California has a pretty low bar for establishing a recall election of the Governor. Basically, the Republicans played off the frustrations of people who had to endure a fairly strict covid lockdown in California and were able to gather enough signatures to get a recall election. It is not the first time that there has been a recall election in California, and in fact that is how Schwarzenegger got elected. But this recall was doomed to fail and a complete waste of resources and time.

EXPLAINER: How California could recall Gov. Gavin Newsom

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can someone please explain why there is a "_why is there a California recall election_"?
> 
> I did Google it but maybe I asked the wrong question.


The republicans want to tarnish the incumbent so they have something to use against him if he decides to run for POTUS.

Any elected CA official can face a recall election if they can get 12% of the signatures of the last election.

It isn't difficult to get that sort of audience out of stupid fucking trumpanzees.

Amazingly his opponent had his "the election was stolen" website up before voting even started.

Come on Darwin, work harder.

----------


## Klondyke

> The republicans want to tarnish the incumbent so they have something to use against him if he decides to run for POTUS.


...and vice versa, isn't it a purpose of the 2-party country?

----------


## beachbound

> Donny was an excellent POTUS! Best Potus ever1


could not agree more.
He was the best Piece Of Totally Useless Shit, ever.

----------


## Topper

I gotta admit, trump was the best president ever at giving the late night talk shows comedy gold....

----------


## cyrille

Not so sure about that.

Parodying the worst leader since Hitler might well have been pretty tough.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I gotta admit, trump was the best president ever at giving the late night talk shows comedy gold....


You can imagine how much the fat orange turd and his idiot love child were looking forward to getting some publicity on 9/11.

Both too stupid to realise even they had crossed the line, the pair of c u n t s.

All the abuse came before and nary a mention of it afterwards.

History will record what a fucking scumbag piece of shit the Americans elected in 2016.

----------


## David48atTD

Above ... Thanks *bsnub* and *Harry*

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Amazingly his opponent had his "the election was stolen" website up before voting even started.
> 
> Come on Darwin, work harder.


According to the republicans , the only fair election is the one they win.

----------


## Headworx

> I gotta admit, trump was the best president ever at giving the late night talk shows comedy gold....


Biden dishes his fair share up too with falling asleep, clearly being unable to speak without assistance, and forever forgetting shit he should remember! I don't have any dog in the slapstick comedy fight known as American politics but am still shaking my head in disbelief that out of about 350 million people, that pair of fucking imbeciles was the very best pair of politicians they could come up with to have to chose between!

----------


## harrybarracuda

How far up baldy orange cunto's arse is this bloke's tongue?

----------


## Cujo

> How far up baldy orange cunto's arse is this bloke's tongue?


He has an audience of one and he's making sure he doesn't lose him.

----------


## bsnub

> He has an audience of one and he's making sure he doesn't lose him.


Sadly, there is a bunch of dimwitted trumpanzee retards that swallow that horseshit.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Biden dishes his fair share up too with falling asleep, clearly being unable to speak without assistance, and forever forgetting shit he should remember! I don't have any dog in the slapstick comedy fight known as American politics but am still shaking my head in disbelief that out of about 350 million people, that pair of fucking imbeciles was the very best pair of politicians they could come up with to have to chose between!



Isn't that the truth.

What a fucked political system. Trump was an arse and Biden is senile .Jesus wept! How could anybody in their right mind support these idiots.

----------


## elche

> Trump was an arse and Biden is senile .Jesus wept! How could anybody in their right mind support these idiots.


To cherry pick minor mistakes of Biden in order to put him on the same level as Trump is absurd. Trump was the most egregious POTUS ever who was only stopped by the law, and his administration was nothing more than a crime syndicate. Biden, who like anyone else is not infallible, is no wanna-be dictator but instead works with a team of professionals who follow the law and constitution whether we like their policies or not.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> To cherry pick minor mistakes of Biden in order to put him on the same level as Trump is absurd. Trump was the most egregious POTUS ever who was only stopped by the law, and his administration was nothing more than a crime syndicate. Biden, who like anyone else is not infallible, is no wanna-be dictator but instead works with a team of professionals who follow the law and constitution whether we like their policies or not.


And is actually doing things.

----------


## bsnub

*Crooks...*

Two  veteran Republican campaign operatives — including one who got a pardon  from then-President Donald Trump one month before he left office — are  charged in a new federal indictment with funneling $25,000 from a  Russian national into the Trump campaign in 2016.

 Jesse Benton, 43, and Doug Wead, 75,  made brief appearances Monday at a video hearing in U.S. District Court  in Washington, pleading not guilty to six felony charges including  facilitating a campaign contribution by a foreign national, acting as a  straw donor and causing the filing of false campaign finance reports.

    The grand jury indictment alleges that  Benton and Wead worked together to accept $100,000 from an unidentified  Russian national in order to get the foreigner a meeting with  then-candidate Trump at a fundraiser in Philadelphia on Sept. 22, 2016. 

          Neither Trump nor his campaign are mentioned by name in the indictment, but details in the 19-page document  make clear that the scheme involved seeking the donation in connection  with the Trump event and an opportunity to get face to face with him. 

 For example, the indictment’s  reference to a $25,000 donation on Oct. 27, 2016, to a political  committee by Benton — allegedly to cover up the foreign source of the  money — lines up with a donation of the same size and date to Trump’s  political committee attributed to a “Jesse Bentor,” which prosecutors  said is a garbling of Benton’s name.

 There is no indication in the  indictment that Trump or his campaign aides were aware that the money  originated with the Russian donor. The charges say that Benton and Wead  “concealed” the arrangement from Trump, and that part of the scheme  involved getting the political committees to “unwittingly” file reports  indicating that Benton was actually the source of the funds.

 The indictment suggests that Benton  and Wead hoped to make money from the scheme and did — taking $100,000  from the Russian, but paying only $25,000 to Trump Victory, a joint  venture between the Trump campaign and the Republican National  Committee.

 Benton, a veteran of Kentucky and  presidential politics, had previously faced federal campaign finance  charges for payments to a key Iowa state lawmaker who switched  endorsements from Michelle Bachman to Ron Paul in the 2012 presidential  GOP primary. Trump, just before leaving office, pardoned Benton for the  crimes he was convicted of. Benton is also an in-law and former adviser  to Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.), who is Ron Paul’s son. Benton previously led  Sen. Mitch McConnell’s 2014 reelection campaign before stepping down  amid legal scrutiny. 

 In pardoning Benton and another  associate, Trump indicated that the move had the support of Rand Paul  and former FEC Chair Lee Goodman.

 The new indictment alleges that Benton was carrying out the foreign-donation scheme in the days just before and after he was sentenced to two years’ probation on the Iowa-related campaign finance case. 

 Wead is a conservative commentator and  activist who co-authored a book with then-Vice President George H.W.  Bush, published just before Bush became president in 1989. Wead also  enjoyed close access to the Trump White House during his presidency.

 Wead is represented in the case by two former attorneys for Trump when he was president, Jay Sekulow and Jane Raskin.

 Asked about the charges, Sekulow said  in a statement: “Doug Wead is a respected author and supporter of  charitable causes. He has pleaded not guilty to the charges and will  continue to respond appropriately in court.” 

 The case against Benton and Wead has been assigned to Judge Trevor McFadden, a Trump appointee.

Longtime GOP operatives charged with funneling Russian national’s money to Trump, RNC - POLITICO

----------


## Headworx

> And is actually doing things.


Besides clearly having trouble putting a coherent sentence together, being shielded from doing 1 on 1 interviews or even having to answer questions on the fly, and falling asleep? It's 100 times better than Trump still being there of course, but _surely_ there's politicians over there on both sides that people could look at and listen to and be immediately impressed with what they see?

 I think Biden won because a large percentage of American voters couldn't stand seeing Trump turn the Presidency and White House into his own ego-stroking reality TV show any longer, not because they looked at Biden and thought _hey look at this guy, he's really switched on._ Just my opinion..

----------


## bsnub

> being shielded from doing 1 on 1 interviews


He does interviews. Just did one with George Stephanopoulos.

Full transcript of ABC News'&#39;' George Stephanopoulos'&#39;' interview with President Joe Biden - ABC News




> falling asleep?


That is a right wing lie that never happened...

Fact check: Video shows Biden was awake for meeting with Israeli PM




> I think Biden won because a large percentage of American voters couldn't stand seeing Trump turn the Presidency and White House into his own ego-stroking reality TV show any longer, not because they looked at Biden and thought hey look at this guy, he's really switched on.


Of course, that is the reason. I was not a fan of voting for Biden, but I did because he is a million times better than that orange turd criminal we were stuck with for four years.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Besides clearly having trouble putting a coherent sentence together, being shielded from doing 1 on 1 interviews or even having to answer questions on the fly, and falling asleep?


You sound like you've been watching too much Fox News again. If it's laughs you're after, Comedy Central would be a better choice.

----------


## Headworx

^I don't watch Fox news or CNN, unless American politics and the associated mudslinging are of interest there's nothing being aired on either network worth watching or knowing and they're equally guilty of being not much more than the play-things of 2 very wealthy old cvnts jostling for advertising revenue and viewer numbers bragging rights. But, other networks around the world that actually show world news _do_ show brief clips of what American President's are up to and if you're going to tell me Biden is in the same league as someone like Obama when it comes to projecting an air of intelligence and being able to think on the run without falling asleep, falling up stairs, and showing typical traits of being that age, maybe it's _you_ that needs to stop watching CNN. 

It speaks volumes that he's still a better choice than Trump though, that's my point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> being able to think on the run without falling asleep, falling up stairs, and showing typical traits of being that age.


Yeah. Fox News.

----------


## Headworx

^So you're saying Biden could sit down to a one on one with a hostile interviewer and not only come away looking highly intelligent, but could also make the interviewer look like an idiot. I saw guys like Clinton and Obama do just that  regularly, Biden could too?

----------


## beachbound

> ^I don't watch Fox news or CNN





> they're equally guilty.


You’re quite clearly talking out of your ass.

----------


## Headworx

^I don't watch soccer either, but know the teams and some players. Why in the name of fuck would a non American watch those channels? To see what's happening around the world that's newsworthy isn't the correct answer.

----------


## bsnub

> You’re quite clearly talking out of your ass.


I am going to say that I need to back @headworcx who happens to be a good poster who I like. He posts up good food picks and is one of the boys.

We all agree that the orange clown was shit. So, lets move on.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am going to say that I need to back @headworcx who happens to be a good poster who I like. He posts up good food picks and is one of the boys.
> 
> We all agree that the orange clown was shit. So, lets move on.


Until you're a moderator, get fucked.

 :Smile:

----------


## aging one

fuking deleted.  Damn what did HW say to start this?

----------


## beachbound

> ^I don't watch soccer either, but know the teams and some players..


Sorry, but that’s stupid analogy. 
You know soccer teams/players because society is inundated with advertisements of the sport, and its players. 
To state the opinion that Fox and CNN share equal guilt of spreading lies, and misinformation, all the while stating that you don’t watch either channel, I’m sorry, is ridiculous.

----------


## Headworx

^Yeah whatever, I _must_ watch CNN and Fox all the time then which is the only way anyone could possibly know who Turner and Murdoch are and which political parties they are aligned with. No fooling you is there.

----------


## thailazer

Quite the contrast today at the UN from the psycho-don.....

----------


## beachbound

^^
Knowing their party affiliations, and stating that they are both “equally guilty“, is a bit different, don’t you think? 

And while CNN certainly leans left, they are nowhere close to spreading the lies and misinformation that is a daily occurrence on Fox News.

----------


## helge

> they are nowhere close to spreading the lies and misinformation that is a daily occurrence on Fox News.


Hard to compete with, and hardly a benchmark, is it ?



> And while CNN certainly leans left


 :Smile: 

Ah
So Fox is the benchmark after all

Aren't they just mic holders for the democrats ?

----------


## beachbound

> Hard to compete with, and hardly a benchmark, is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah
> So Fox is the benchmark after all
> 
> Aren't they just mic holders for the democrats ?


I didn’t make the comparison. CNN is hardly a “mic holder” for the Democratic Party. They’ve been critical of Biden on many occasions. 
Criticism of Trump/Republicans is something you never hear on Fox.

----------


## helge

> I didn’t make the comparison.


OK
This looks like one ...to me



> And while CNN certainly leans left, they are nowhere close to spreading the lies and misinformation that is a daily occurrence on Fox News.







> They’ve been critical of Biden on many occasions.


OK

I have to admit, that it's been a while since I watched CNN.

During the Trump catastrophe I watch a bit of MSNBC.

That was bad, man !

----------


## beachbound

^Again, I didn’t bring it up. I was just responding the comment by headworx. 

Biden's political nightmare suddenly feels like 2005 all over again - CNNAnalysis: Biden's presidency is under scrutiny as never before over Afghan chaos - CNNPolitics




A truly awful week for Joe Biden - CNNPolitics

----------


## panama hat

> CNN is hardly a “mic holder” for the Democratic Party.


Of course it isn't, just like none of the major media groups


> CNN certainly leans left


 . . . only less right.   :Smile:

----------


## RPETER65

> To cherry pick minor mistakes of Biden in order to put him on the same level as Trump is absurd. Trump was the most egregious POTUS ever who was only stopped by the law, and his administration was nothing more than a crime syndicate. Biden, who like anyone else is not infallible, is no wanna-be dictator but instead works with a team of professionals who follow the law and constitution whether we like their policies or not.



Your comment about following the law is somewhat of a joke.

----------


## RPETER65

> And is actually doing things.



Other than getting 15 marines needlessly killed,7 civilians including children murdered what has he actually accomplished?

----------


## RPETER65

> He does interviews. Just did one with George Stephanopoulos.
> 
> Full transcript of ABC News'&#39;' George Stephanopoulos'&#39;' interview with President Joe 
> 
> Fact check: Video shows Biden was awake for meeting with Israeli PM
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that is the reason. I was not a fan of voting for Biden, but I did because he is a million times better than that orange turd criminal we were stuck with for four years.



And there all scripted not a chance his handlers would let him speak off the cuff.

----------


## RPETER65

> Yeah. Fox News.



Take your head out of the sand.

----------


## David48atTD

> Your comment about following the law is somewhat of a joke.


I disagree

---

I agree (mostly) ... "_Trump was the most egregious POTUS ever who was only stopped by the law,  and his administration was nothing more than a crime syndicate._"

However, according to the experts, he was only the 4th worst President ever.



For example, coming in at #3 worst ever President is Franklin Pierce

They were rated on the following ...





Barack Obama was rated the 10th best President ever.

----------


## bsnub

> Other than getting 15 marines needlessly killed,7 civilians including children murdered what has he actually accomplished?


How many soldiers, marines and civilians needlessly died while your orange god was in office you massive hypocrite?




> And there all scripted not a chance his handlers would let him speak off the cuff.


Can you post a link with proof? Because you are just spewing lies and propaganda. As usual.




> Take your head out of the sand.


 :smiley laughing: 

This from an utter brainwashed moron that quotes propaganda sources like washington times and gateway pundit.

What a massive hypocrite.

----------


## cyrille

> And there all scripted not a chance his handlers would let him speak off the cuff.


Cheeto Man spoke more than enough 'off the cuff', known to most people as 'out of his arse', to last a lifetime.

----------


## RPETER65

> Cheeto Man spoke more than enough 'off the cuff', known to most people as 'out of his arse', to last a lifetime.



Yes your probably right but at least he could speak on his own

----------


## cyrille

Whereas Biden clearly gives matters thought and agrees on policy with his people before speaking.

I can see why some people might find that dull. 

Colbert, SNL etc. in particular.  :Very Happy: 

It's normality though, not the dumb aberration of the last few years.

----------


## RPETER65

> How many soldiers, marines and civilians needlessly died while your orange god was in office you massive hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a link with proof? Because you are just spewing lies and propaganda. As usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not the point is it Bsnub people always die in war there are always civilian casualties but those 15 marines and 7 civilian casualties were victims of a totally botched pull out that the incompetent Biden administration is totally responsible for.As for the rest of your post it’s nothing but meaningless jibirish the usual liberal stuff trying to berate rather than debate.

----------


## tomcat

> at least he could speak on his own


...without apparent regard for what he was saying...a flim-flam buffoon appealing to America's least civil, least insightful and, sadly, least educated social groups...it's no surprise that he attracted and appointed self-aggrandizing grifters to important positions: those are the only folks who would hang out with him and had little or no reputation to tarnish...

----------


## cyrille

And now the inevitable has happened and opposition forces have not left Afghanistan with waves and fond farewells from a grateful populace.

This is supposed to be some massive presidential gaffe? After years of that blundering, crass moron? 

What a joke.

----------


## bsnub

> As for the rest of your post it’s nothing but meaningless jibirish the usual liberal stuff trying to berate rather than debate.


You are not capable of debate because you are brainwashed and completely indoctrinated by right wing propaganda. I just called you out for being a massive hypocrite, and you can not accept the reality of it. 




> but those 15 marines and 7 civilian casualties were victims of a totally botched pull out that the incompetent Biden administration is totally responsible for.


Looks like it was a success to me. We are out, and the war is over. Sad that those Marines died but if we stayed far more American lives would have been lost.

 To call the Biden administration incompetent is just more massive hypocrisy on your part. Your orange god was the worst and most incompetent president in American history.

----------


## tomcat

> Your orange god was the worst and most incompetent president in American history.


...Andrew Johnson might disagree...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Other than getting 15 marines needlessly killed,7 civilians including children murdered what has he actually accomplished?


500,000+ dead Americans while Trump lied about and downplayed the pandemic.

Repeater: _*Crickets*_

The massive amounts of hypocrisy are only bested by the fact that you clearly couldn't care less about dead people other than politicising it. 




> Yes your probably right but at least he could speak on his own


*You're

_"Yo-semite Thighland Hamberders Motang Herd mentality Nars Super-duper hydrosonic Covfefe Im under levered!"_

----------


## beachbound

> ...Andrew Johnson might disagree...


I’m pretty sure you couldn’t find a quote of Andrew Johnson, suggesting people ingest disinfectant as a medical cure.

----------


## David48atTD

> ...Andrew Johnson might disagree...


On the hit parade, TC, he came in a close 2nd worst POTUS.

That accolade goes to ...

 :Eek2:    James Buchanan

Maybe Donald Trump wasn’t the worst president ever? - ABC News

----------


## RPETER65

> You are not capable of debate because you are brainwashed and completely indoctrinated by right wing propaganda. I just called you out for being a massive hypocrite, and you can not accept the reality of it. 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was a success to me. We are out, and the war is over. Sad that those Marines died but if we stayed far more American lives would have been lost.
> 
>  To call the Biden administration incompetent is just more massive hypocrisy on your part. Your orange god was the worst and most incompetent president in American history.



Yes we are out I never had a problem with gettin out it was the way it was done again I say needless deaths both military and civilian poorly thought out and poorly executed.

Once again you resort to the jiberish of attempting to berate than debate. I freely admit I do watch some Fox News among many other sources unlike you who admittedly only watches those that champion your agenda.

----------


## panama hat

> Yes your probably right but at least he could speak on his own


Can't even pronounce his country's name correctly




I can see why you would adore the guy . . . similarities.

----------


## bsnub

> I freely admit I do watch some Fox News among many other sources unlike you who admittedly only watches those that champion your agenda.


Like I said, you are a brainwashed old fool.

----------


## RPETER65

> Can't even pronounce his country's name correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would adore the guy . . . similarities.


When I posted what you are referring to I distinctly remember I was speaking of Biden

----------


## spliff

SA sux

----------


## S Landreth

Former President Donald Trump has filed a lawsuit against The New York Times, three of its reporters, and his niece—claiming they hatched an “insidious plot” to obtain his private records for a story about his tax history.

The lawsuit, which was filed Tuesday in Dutchess County, New York, alleges that the newspaper convinced Mary Trump to “smuggle records out of her attorney’s office and turn them over to The Times” despite her having signed a confidentiality agreement in 2001. The suit demands damages “in an amount to be determined at trial, but believed to be no less than One Hundred Million Dollars” from both Mary Trump and the Times.

The suit came after Robert Trump, Donald’s brother who died in 2020, had previously sued to try and stop Mary Trump and publisher Simon & Schuster from releasing her memoir, Too Much and Never Enough: How My Family Created the World’s Most Dangerous Man. Judge Hal Greenwald ruled in that case that the 2001 confidentiality agreement had been too vaguely defined to stop her from writing about the sitting president and noted that her publisher had not been a signatory to that agreement. https://www.thedailybeast.com/donald...over-tax-story

https://s3.documentcloud.org/documen...-complaint.pdf

Mary Trump was quick to respond, dubbing her uncle a 'fvcking loser'



 ::doglol::

----------


## Klondyke

Exactly what the population should really care about**: what POTUS is better/worse than the other? What Party is better/worse than the other?

WMD - Weapons of Mass Distraction...

----------


## aging one

> Exactly what the population should really care about**: what POTUS is better/worse than the other? What Party is better/worse than the other?
> 
> WMD - Weapons of Mass Distraction...


If you have nothing of note to say why not just skip the thread rather than once again nonsensical gibberish?

----------


## Klondyke

> If you have nothing of note to say why not just skip the thread rather than once again nonsensical gibberish?


That what you have read was not nothing, but it is: "something of my note to say". That is normal at any debate in a civilised society. 

But if you do not like to read something unpleasant about yourself it does not mean it is "gibberish". (Actually, it is "gibberish" for you, rather you skip and do not embarrass yourself with such ignorance/arrogance..) 




> I Disapprove of What You Say, But I Will Defend to the Death Your Right to Say It

----------


## Cujo

The orange shitgibbon is STILL at it.

----------


## aging one

> I Disapprove of What You Say, But I Will Defend to the Death Your Right to Say It


Only if you can understand what is written and base your feeling on that. With your gibberish the ability to understand is lost. Add all the inane comments and  contrarian attitude, nothing is comprehensible to an English speaker.

----------


## panama hat

> When I posted what you are referring to I distinctly remember I was speaking of Biden


I really couldn't care less what you were 'speaking of'.  Why deflect?





> Only if you can understand what is written and base your feeling on that. With your gibberish the ability to understand is lost. Add all the inane comments and contrarian attitude, nothing is comprehensible to an English speaker.


He did quite well when he wrote something like 'I cannot spik ingrrish'

----------


## Klondyke

*Poll: Biden, Trump statistically tied in favorability*
 09/20/21 01:06 PM EDT
2,721

President Biden and former President Trump are statistically tied when it comes to their favorability among U.S. voters, according to a new Harvard CAPS/Harris Poll survey shared exclusively with The Hill on Monday.

Forty-eight percent of respondents say they have a positive view of Trump compared to 46 percent who say they have a favorable opinion of his successor. Biden’s favorability is slightly underwater, however: 49 percent of those surveyed said they have an unfavorable view of the current president, while slightly less — 47 percent — report an unfavorable opinion of Trump. 

Read more
Poll: Biden, Trump statistically tied in favorability | TheHill

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That what you have read was not nothing, but it is: "something of my note to say". That is normal at any debate in a civilised society. 
> 
> But if you do not like to read something unpleasant about yourself it does not mean it is "gibberish". (Actually, it is "gibberish" for you, rather you skip and do not embarrass yourself with such ignorance/arrogance..)


I have to admit. I also read the post in question and I also had no idea what you are talking about. 
Do you mean to say that  "the population"  should not care what president is better than another, or what party is better than another? What population is that? 

PS: what ever you are drinking I want some, and please don't try to tell me you wrote that gem on a straight head.  LOL

----------


## RPETER65

> I really couldn't care less what you were 'speaking of'.  Why deflect?
> 
> 
> He did quite well when he wrote something like 'I cannot spik ingrrish'



Seems you should ask the question to yourself “why deflect”

----------


## Klondyke

> I have to admit. I also read the post in question and I also had no idea what you are talking about. 
> Do you mean to say that  "the population"  should not care what president is better than another, or what party is better than another? What population is that? 
> 
> PS: what ever you are drinking I want some, and please don't try to tell me you wrote that gem on a straight head.  LOL


Don't worry that you do not understand my "gibberish". I too cannot care less about your "gems" - and whatever your drink - and your excitement for having an adult for a president. 

Then you - and most of the population - are for years fully busy caring which of the presidents is (and will be) better than the other, no time to worry what is happening with all the trillions all the presidents have spent that could make the country and the population much more prosperous, eliminate poverty, enabling free studying and free medicare. 

And moreover, putting aside the bickering and hatred among the population when fighting for that or the other president...

----------


## panama hat

> Seems you should ask the question to yourself “why deflect”


No deflection there, Karen, keep trying . . . get those pollit bowls ready

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Then you - and most of the population - are for years fully busy caring which of the presidents is (and will be) better than the other, no time to worry what is happening with all the trillions all the presidents have spent that could make the country and the population much more prosperous, eliminate poverty, enabling free studying and free medicare.


Some of us can walk and chew gum at the same time. We can care which president is better than another and at the same time have time "_wory what is happening with all the trillions all the presidents have spent that could make the country and the population much more prosperous, eliminate poverty, enabling free studying and free medicare_ ". In fact the two can be one and the same, and part of the argument of which president is better.

----------


## panama hat

> And moreover, putting aside the bickering and hatred among the population when fighting for that or the other president...


Much better t have a totalitarian dictatorship based on fear, right?

----------


## S Landreth

House committee probing Jan. 6 Capitol riot subpoenas four Trump allies, including Mark Meadows and Steve Bannon

The House select committee investigating the deadly Jan. 6 Capitol riot announced Thursday it issued subpoenas to four of former President Donald Trump’s closest allies, including his former chief of staff Mark Meadows and his onetime close advisor Steve Bannon.

The subpoenas, which were also sent to former White House Deputy Chief of Staff for Communications Daniel Scavino and ex-Defense Department official Kashyap Patel, instruct the witnesses to produce materials by Oct. 7 and appear at depositions in the coming weeks, the committee said in a press release.

The committee instructs Bannon and Patel to appear for depositions on Oct. 14, while Meadows and Scavino’s depositions are set for Oct. 15.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

But they often just ignore these subpoenas.

----------


## AntRobertson

"The #azaudit draft report from Cyber Ninjas confirms the countys canvass of the 2020 General Election was accurate and the candidates certified as the winners did, in fact, win."

Even that won't silence the idiots.

----------


## AntRobertson

LOL...further to that:

"The Arizona recount led by Republicans has just concluded—it confirms that Biden won Arizona. . After the recount, Trump LOST 261 votes, while Biden GAINED 99 votes."

----------


## harrybarracuda

They're a special kind of ninja. I bet they never saw that coming.

 :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> LOL...further to that:
> 
> "The Arizona recount led by Republicans has just concluded—it confirms that Biden won Arizona. . After the recount, Trump LOST 261 votes, while Biden GAINED 99 votes."


Something isn't right there . . . I heard the vote counters were the parents of Che Guevara

*Re-Count!!!!*

----------


## AntRobertson

The Q-idiots must be beside themselves, this is the recount that Trump said would definitely show fraud and prove that he won.



How many times has this douchebag lost the election now??

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> How many times has this douchebag lost the election now??


Not only did this douchebag lost, but he lost to a supposedly senile octogenarian.
Next time the trampazees make the "senile" claim, the response should be  , " _what does that make your guy who cant even beat a senile octogenarian_ ?" 
What a bunch of morons, I cant believe they are allowed to vote. There's got to be some minimal standards don't you think?

----------


## nidhogg

Ha!  The fact that they could not detect fraud only means that the dems used really, really sophisticated methods.  Or magic.  Quite possibly magic.

Yes.  Magic.  Burn the witches!

----------


## Cujo

The fact that theres no evidence just proves how cleverly they stole the election.

----------


## Little Chuchok

stupid post...

----------


## Klondyke

> The fact that theres no evidence


Perhaps it does not matter like in other cases: but it is "highly likely"...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> stupid post...


Well stop doing it then.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Don't be a dick, Harold. You wouldn't say that in real life, so stop doing it here.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Don't be a dick, Harold. You wouldn't say that in real life, so stop doing it here.


You don't know me, do you?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## S Landreth

It’s official (as if it wasn’t months ago). Arizona recount – Biden wins again



 
Presentation of the Maricopa County election audit 

Go to 57 : 00




*Extra…..*


 




> big win for us


  ::doglol::

----------


## harrybarracuda

Now he thinks he can invoke Executive Privilege

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Michael Cohen, Donald Trump's former personal attorney and fixer, suggested Mary Trump could make her uncle's "ridiculous" lawsuit backfire by making him do a deposition.

The former president has sued his niece, The New York Times, and three reporters for $100 million over an investigation by the paper into his tax records.

"If I was Mary Trump and her lawyer, I would turn around and say, don't fight this, just answer the complaint and look for depositions, let's look for discovery," Cohen said while appearing on MSNBC on Saturday.

"Because one thing for certain, and I have read dozens of Donald Trump depositions, they are the dumbest written paper that you've ever seen. Nothing makes sense. Everything is circular."

Michael Cohen said that he is currently in a lawsuit against the Trump Organization and he has asked for depositions of Trump, which his lawyers have refused.

"They are adamant that they do not want him to sit for depositions because he doesn't know what he's talking about. Even if in fact it deals with him, he is absolutely clueless and he lies so much, he doesn't even remember the lies that he told yesterday," Cohen said.

Michael Cohen is currently under house arrest as he serves the final few months of a three-year prison sentence after he pleaded guilty to several felonies in 2018.

Trump's lawsuit against Mary Trump centers around The New York Times's 18-month-long investigation into Trump's finances, which won a Pulitzer Prize.

The lawsuit alleges that the newspaper convinced Mary Trump to "smuggle records out of her attorney's office and turn them over to The Times," which was in breach of a confidentiality agreement.

Mary Trump, an outspoken critic of her uncle, said that her uncle is a "fucking loser" for suing her.

"It's desperation. The walls are closing in, and he is throwing anything against the wall that will stick. As is always the case with Donald, he'll try and change the subject," she said.

Michael Cohen Says Mary Trump Could Make Her Uncle's Lawsuit Backfire

----------


## S Landreth

Fox News host says he's under 'attack' by Trump fans after reporting results of Cyber Ninja's audit




https://twitter.com/HowardKurtz/stat...12742409211905 - https://twitter.com/HowardKurtz/stat...94552748756993

snowflakes  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

The far right under attack by the even farther right - let them eat their own children.  Excellent

----------


## Cujo

just for a laugh

Obama vs. Trump (Tiktok duet reaction) This only a meme - YouTube

----------


## panama hat

So cringeworthy

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## misskit

*Donald Trump Falls Off The Forbes 400 For First Time In 25 Years*

onald Trump is worth an estimated $2.5 billion, leaving him $400 million short of the cutoff to make this year’s Forbes 400 list of America’s richest people. The real estate mogul is just as wealthy as he was a year ago, when he stood at No. 339 on the ranking, but he is down $600 million since the start of the pandemic. Technology stocks, cryptocurrencies and other assets have thrived in the Covid era. But big-city properties—which make up the bulk of Trump’s fortune—have languished, knocking the former president out of the nation’s most exclusive club.


If Trump is looking for someone to blame, he can start with himself. Five years ago, he had a golden opportunity to diversify his fortune. Fresh off the 2016 election, federal ethics officials were pushing Trump to divest his real estate assets. That would have allowed him to reinvest the proceeds into broad-based index funds and assume office free of conflicts of interest.

MORE Donald Trump Falls Off The Forbes 400 For First Time In 25 Years

----------


## S Landreth

Federal judge deals huge blow to Trump's lawsuit against tech companies for banning him 

Trump filed the case in Miami, where the district and appellate court system are dominated by Republican appointees including several Trump himself appointed. But according to POLITICO legal affairs reporter Josh Gerstein, Judge Kevin Michael Moore, a George H. W. Bush appointee, stated that the terms of service for YouTube — which is owned by Google — require the case be transferred to a court in the San Francisco Bay Area, where courts have far more Democratic appointees.



Trump faced an uphill battle even if he had a Republican-appointed judge to hear his case. Legal experts have widely mocked the lawsuit as doomed, with First Amendment precedent clearly on the side of social media companies who want to keep objectionable content off of their platforms.

Other critics have even called it a "fundraising grift" intended only to encourage supporters to donate.

https://twitter.com/joshgerstein/sta...78004442357764

Order: https://storage.courtlistener.com/re...95813.70.0.pdf

----------


## S Landreth

Trump hid over $70 million in losses on D.C. hotel, House panel alleges

Former President Donald Trump’s luxury hotel in Washington, D.C., lost more than $70 million from 2016 to 2020, according to newly released confidential filings that his accountants submitted to the hotel’s landlord, the General Services Administration.

While the hotel was losing money, Trump’s annual financial disclosures filed with the Office of Government Ethics reported publicly only the hotel’s revenue, which added up to nearly $156.6 million.

Yet over that same period, Trump’s accounting firm, WeiserMazars LLP, disclosed in confidential reports to the GSA that the hotel lost nearly $73.9 million. The firm later changed its name to Mazars USA LLP.

According to a new report issued Friday by the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee, the effect of the discrepancy between what Trump publicly reported and what he privately disclosed was to mislead the public about the president’s financial situation.

The committee also alleges that Trump hid more than $20 million in loans that his real estate holding company made to the struggling hotel, another attempt to conceal the true state of the president’s finances.

----------


## Cujo

This should be in the trump legal troubles thread and this would be the least of it.  He's in big doo doo.

----------


## Cujo

Can anyone point to ONE great thing Trump did while in office?

----------


## panama hat

> Can anyone point to ONE great thing Trump did while in office?

----------


## Cujo

> 


After JPPR2 saying Biden shouldn't be praised by being compared to Trump I thought I'd raise the question expecting him to have something to say about all the great things Trump did while in office?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can anyone point to ONE great thing Trump did while in office?


Locked himself away and sulked.

----------


## Cujo

A really good take from a real insider, not scandalous or gossip but real information from one who was there, 
I also recommend youtube interviews


> Fluent in Russian, she often carefully took in the conversations of men who seemed to forget she was there and wrote it all down later, she recalled in an Associated Press interview. “Hey, if I was a guy, you wouldn’t be talking like this in front of me,” she remembered thinking. “But go ahead. I’m listening.”
> Hill expected not to be similarly invisible when she later went to work for another world leader, Donald Trump as his Russia adviser in the White House. She could see inside Putin’s head, had co-written an acclaimed book about him, but Trump did not want her counsel, either. He ignored her in meeting after meeting, once mistaking her for a secretary and calling her “darlin.”
> 
> Again, though, she was listening. She was reading Trump like she had read Putin.
> 
> The result is “There Is Nothing for You Here,” her book out last week. Unlike other tell-all authors from the Trump administration, she isn’t obsessed with the scandalous. Much like her measured but riveting testimony in Trump’s first impeachment, the book offers a more sober, and thus perhaps more alarming, portrait of the 45th president.
> 
> If Hill’s tone is restrained, it is damning by a thousand cuts. It lays out how a career devoted to understanding and managing the Russian threat crashed into her revelation that the greatest threat to America comes from within.
> 
> ...


Fiona Hill, a nobody to Trump and Putin, saw into them both | The Independent

----------


## RPETER65

I know this won’t come as a big surprise to all of you libtards but Biden’s popularity is so low the Quinipiac poll shows Trump and Biden basically head to head with Trump at a 1 percent lead.


Could Donald Trump Beat Joe Biden, Kamala Harris in 2024? What the Polls Show

----------


## Cujo

> I know this won’t come as a big surprise to all of you libtards but Biden’s popularity is so low the Quinipiac poll shows Trump and Biden basically head to head with Trump at a 1 percent lead.
> 
> 
> Could Donald Trump Beat Joe Biden, Kamala Harris in 2024? What the Polls Show


Yes but this is the ex president’s thread.
Now are you going to point to ONE great positive thing Trump did？
Also it's 2021, a bit early to be predicting what will happen in 2024.

----------


## AntRobertson

The former president of the United States has wished a happy birthday to a domestic terrorist.

Donald Trump Sends Birthday Video Demanding 'Justice' For Ashli Babbitt Over 1/6 Death

----------


## Cujo

> The former president of the United States has wished a happy birthday to a domestic terrorist.
> 
> Donald Trump Sends Birthday Video Demanding 'Justice' For Ashli Babbitt Over 1/6 Death


He really is disgraceful. 
A despicable traitor. 
He'll use her as something for his trumptards to coalesce around.
Wait for the memorial fund, donations accepted.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I know this won’t come as a big surprise to all of you libtards but Biden’s popularity is so low the Quinipiac poll shows Trump and Biden basically head to head with Trump at a 1 percent lead.
> 
> 
> Could Donald Trump Beat Joe Biden, Kamala Harris in 2024? What the Polls Show


Neither trump or Biden are going to be on the ticket 2024 so it's a moot point.

----------


## RPETER65

> Yes but this is the ex presidents thread.
> Now are you going to point to ONE great positive thing Trump did？
> Also it's 2021, a bit early to be predicting what will happen in 2024.



I am not pointing out any accomplishment of Trump I am pointing out the flimsy house of cards Bidens Presidential Administration is built on.

----------


## RPETER65

> Neither trump or Biden are going to be on the ticket 2024 so it's a moot point.




Who is on the ticket is not the point the point is Biden is failing as President in the eyes of the majority of the voters.

----------


## panama hat

> I am not pointing out any accomplishment of Trump I am pointing out the flimsy house of cards Biden’s Presidential Administration is built on.


And you're too thick to do that on an thread specifically dedicated to Biden, rather planting it on a thread about Trump.

You're really not clever

----------


## beachbound

For REGURGITATER, and anyone else who refuses to accept the fact that Trump is batshit crazy.


*Not a Joke: Trump Was Going to Appoint Ivanka President of the World Bank Until Steven Mnuchin Intervened*

Not a Joke: Trump Was Going to Appoint Ivanka President of the World Bank Until Steven Mnuchin Intervened | Vanity Fair

----------


## S Landreth

A bad name?

Trump company in late-stage talks to sell DC hotel

Sources familiar with the matter told The Wall Street Journal that Miami-based investment firm CGI Merchant Group is in talks to acquire the lease to the hotel. According to these sources, CGI is also in discussions with major hotel groups like Hilton Worldwide Holdings Inc. to remove Trump's name from the hotel.

As the Journal noted, the federal government owns the property, the former Old Post Office. Trump won the lease for the property in 2013, agreeing to pay a reported base rent of $250,000 a month. The then-real estate mogul reportedly spent hundreds of millions of dollars to renovate the property into a luxury hotel.

----------


## Cujo

> Neither trump or Biden are going to be on the ticket 2024 so it's a moot point.


I disagree, Trump will definitely run.

----------


## Cujo

> I am not pointing out any accomplishment of Trump


Exactly, because you can't.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I disagree, Trump will definitely run.


I hope he does. It would mean another democratic President, but I am very certain he will not. 
He will be too old , is in bad health. and will have major legal and economic problems. 
IMO ,like the sword of Damocles, he is holding his prospect of a return to the White House  over the head of fellow republicans to keep them in line . to raise money, and keep himself relevant.

----------


## panama hat

> I hope he does. It would mean another democratic President, but I am very certain he will not.


If he is convicted of anything then he can't

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## thailazer



----------


## S Landreth

Trump sues National Archives, Jan. 6 committee to block records request

President Trump filed a lawsuit Monday seeking to block the National Archives from releasing White House records to the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection, citing executive privilege.

Why it matters: It's the latest escalation in Trump's campaign to disrupt the committee's sweeping probe into the circumstances surrounding Jan. 6, including his actions and communications leading up to the Capitol attack.

lawsuit: https://s3.documentcloud.org/documen...-complaint.pdf

Jesse R. Binnall (attorney for IQ45): https://twitter.com/jbinnall 

MAGA lawyer fighting for the Constitution and free elections; RINOs beware.

----------


## panama hat

> President Trump filed a lawsuit Monday seeking to block the National Archives from releasing White House records


Shouldn't even be a thing . . .

----------


## S Landreth

U.S. leadership approval rebounds from Trump low




 
A Gallup report published Tuesday found approval of United States leadership in 46 countries and territories hit 49% — up from 30% at the end of Donald Trump's presidency, and matching former President Obama's first year (2009).

*Why it matters:* Biden's efforts to reengage with the international community following the Trump administration appear to be improving the global approval ratings for U.S. leadership, though this poll does not take into account the withdrawal from Afghanistan in August.


Gallup said America's global approval ratings will likely continue to shift as it completes its polling for 2021, though it is unlikely to drop to Trump-era lows.

----------


## beachbound

Trump takes the highroad, once again.

"Wonderful to see Colin Powell, who made big mistakes on Iraq and famously, so-called weapons of mass destruction, be treated in death so beautifully by the Fake News Media," Trump said in a statement released Tuesday morning. "Hope that happens to me someday. He was a classic RINO, if even that, always being the first to attack other Republicans. He made plenty of mistakes, but anyway, may he Rest In Peace!"-Donald J. Dumpsterfire.

----------


## Cujo

He's such a petty little man isn't he.

----------


## cyrille

*While the majority of Americans say they don’t want Donald Trump running for president in 2024, among Republicans, 78% say they want him back*, according to a new Quinnipiac poll.


The pool found a country divided on the former president’s legacy. While just over half of Americans (51%) said Trump has had a mainly negative impact on American politics, 41% say he has had a mainly positive impact. While 51 % said Trump has been undermining democracy, 39% said he has been protecting it.


“While a majority of Americans say, ‘been there, done that’ about Trump and half feel he has damaged the underpinnings of democracy, support for the former president within the GOP has grown,” said Tim Malloy, a Quinnipiac University Polling Analyst

----------


## Hugh Cow

Trump at least tried to do something about the huge trade deficit with China and encouraged companies to manufacture back in the USA which preceding Presidents had failed to do. He renegotiated NAFTA for good or bad depending on your politics. He attempted to get Europe to contribute more to their own defence of Nato. He also did get the drug companies moving on a covid 19 vaccine. There are probably other positives. The fact that he did do so many things wrong doesn't detract from the fact he did do a few things right. Please no whatabouts. The list of wrongs is long and has been done to death. 
The gap between left and right is widening. The left will never see any good in Trump and the right will never see any good in Biden.

----------


## Cujo

No companies returned manufacturing to the U.S. thanks to Trump, in fact many started offshoring during the Trump presidency, How was renegotiating NAFTA positive?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He also did get the drug companies moving on a covid 19 vaccine.


Yes because there is no chance that they would have been falling over themselves to be the first to bring a vaccine to market, eh?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thailazer

> Trump takes the highroad, once again.
> 
> "Wonderful to see Colin Powell, who made big mistakes on Iraq and famously, so-called weapons of mass destruction, be treated in death so beautifully by the Fake News Media," Trump said in a statement released Tuesday morning. "Hope that happens to me someday. He was a classic RINO, if even that, always being the first to attack other Republicans. He made plenty of mistakes, but anyway, may he Rest In Peace!"-Donald J. Dumpsterfire.


He takes lack of grace to a whole new level.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He takes lack of grace to a whole new level.


He's such a worthless excuse for a human being.

----------


## beachbound

> he did do a few things right.


So friggin’ what? Set aside the fact that most of his “accomplishments” came on the coattails of the Obama administration, anything good that Trump was directly responsible for, is overwhelmingly overshadowed by the damage he has done.  He may not have caused the ever-widening divide in the US, but he certainly did nothing to stop it.
IMO, his greatest “accomplishment” was exposing the fact that we have at least 73,000,000 very ignorant people in the US, who are now eager to show their stupidity.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump at least tried to do something about the huge trade deficit with China and encouraged companies to manufacture back in the USA which preceding Presidents had failed to do. He renegotiated NAFTA for good or bad depending on your politics. He attempted to get Europe to contribute more to their own defence of Nato. He also did get the drug companies moving on a covid 19 vaccine. There are probably other positives. The fact that he did do so many things wrong doesn't detract from the fact he did do a few things right. Please no whatabouts. The list of wrongs is long and has been done to death. 
> The gap between left and right is widening. The left will never see any good in Trump and the right will never see any good in Biden.


All he did was dog whistle to poorly educated white racists without actually doing anything.

"Look at me fuck the Chinese!"    "Yeaaaaaah Whooooo USA! USA!"    (He didn't)

"Look at me fuck the Mexicans!"   "Yeaaaaaah Whooooo USA! USA!"   (He didn't)

"Look at me fuck the Europeans!"  "Yeaaaaaah Whooooo USA! USA!"   (He didn't)

Meanwhile what he actually did was add to consumer prices by putting tariffs on imported goods, and fuck export markets as the chinkies retaliated.

And then added a couple of trillion to the debt to give him and his buddies an enormous tax break.

So what the fuck did he actually achieve?

----------


## tomcat

*Top Donors to the Trump 2020 Campaign*

*The latest list of PACs and individuals who have donated to them*


By DEBORAH D'SOUZA (Investopedia.com)

Updated October 20, 2021

Donald Trump announced his reelection bid as soon as he took office four years ago and raised more than $1 billion in the 2020 cycle, according to OpenSecrets. This amount includes donations to his official campaign committee and outside groups such as single-candidate super PACs and hybrid PACs or Carey committees.

*Where Did the Big Money Go?*

Very large donations in U.S. presidential elections are directed to super PACs (political action committees) or hybrid PACs because of the $5,600 limit on how much an individual can give to a candidates official campaign committee per election cycle. America First Action, a single-candidate, pro-Trump super PAC founded in April 2017 to support his agenda and deliver him a victory, was the primary recipient of funds from his wealthy backers.

Millions of dollars have come into the super PAC from the affiliated America First Policies nonprofit, but because it doesnt disclose its donors, its known as a dark money group, and we cant be certain who contributed to it. Trump supporters may have also given to joint fundraising committees set up for the presidential campaign and the Republican National Committeefor example, Trump Victory or the Trump Make America Great Again Committee.

*Demographics*

The biggest industries represented among Trump donors overall this cycle were Health Services, Casinos/Gambling and Finance. Only $8,021 came out of the former presidents pockets this time around, versus $66 million in 2016.

The following are the top donors to the Trump 2020 campaign (2020 election cycle), according to processed Federal Election Commission data.*

** They all gave to the America First Action super PAC.

Sheldon Adelson, a casino mogul, and his wife, Dr. Miriam Adelson, donated $75 million in 2020 to a super PAC called "Preserve America" that ran a media campaign against the former presidential nominee Joe Biden, now president, in order to help re-elect Trump.1

*1.Timothy Mellon, Pan Am Systems  $10 million*

An heir to the Mellon banking fortune and the grandson of former U.S. Treasury Secretary Andrew Mellon, his is among the biggest donations this election cycle. He owns the largest regional railroad in North America, Pan Am Railways, which went up for sale in July. Hes been notably reclusive and absent from politics. Republican operatives reportedly had to look his name up on Google when he came forward to help.

*2.Kelcy Warren, Energy Transfers  $10 million*

Warren is the co-founder, chair and CEO of Energy Transfers. The Texas-based company owns and operates the controversial Dakota Access Pipeline, which Democratic President Joe Biden may shut down or slow the review process of.

*3.Geoffrey Palmer, G.H. Palmer Associates  $6 million*

Palmer is a real estate magnate whose buildings in Los Angeles are known for their characteristic fauxtalian style. He was chosen to be part of Trumps Great American Economic Revival Industry Groups (Construction/Labor/Workforce) in April 2020.

*4.Linda McMahon, America First Action  $4.5 million*

McMahon is famous for cofounding the WWE franchise with her husband, Vince. She ran the Small Business Administration from 2017 to 2019 and is currently the chair of the America First Action super PAC, to which she gave millions herself.

*5.Patricia Duggan, Philanthropist/Entrepreneur  $3 million*

Duggan is a top Scientology donor. An organization in her name has also separately donated $3 million to the America First Action super PAC this cycle.

*6.Stephen Schwarzman, The Blackstone Group  $3 million*

The billionaire investor and close friend of the president is the chair, CEO and cofounder of publicly traded investment firm The Blackstone Group. He was chosen to be part of Trumps Great American Economic Revival Industry Groups (Financial Services) in April 2020.

*7.Elizabeth Liz Uihlein, Uline  $2 million*

She started the shipping giant Uline with her husband, Richard, in their basement in 1980. Liz was part of Trumps economic advisory team in 2016. Richard Uihlein donated $750,000.

*8.Diane Hendricks, ABC Supply  $2 million*

She is at the top of Forbes Americas Richest Self-Made Women ranking with a net worth of $7 billion. She cofounded ABC Supply, the largest wholesale distributor of roofing products in the country, with her late husband in 1982.

*9.Warren Stephens, Stephens Inc.  $1.5 million*

He is the chair, president, and CEO of the privately held financial services firm, Stephens Inc., which was started in 1933 by his uncle. He was chosen to be part of Trumps Great American Economic Revival Industry Groups (Financial Services) in April 2020.

*10.Cherna Moskowitz, Hawaiian Gardens Casino  $1.3 million*

Cherna Moskowitz is the president of Hawaiian Gardens Casino in California and the Irving Moskowitz Fundation. She is the widow of Dr. Irving Moskowitz, a prominent physician and philanthropist, who died in 2016.

*Other notables*

Several individuals of the DeVos family have together given $1 million, including Richard DeVos Jr., president of Amway and husband of former U.S. Education Secretary Betsy DeVos, Daniel DeVos, Suzanne DeVos, Doug DeVos, and Maria DeVos. Walter Buck Buckley, the cofounder and CEO of Actua Corp., a publicly traded venture capital firm that underwent liquidation in 2018, donated $1.1 million.

Individuals donating $1 million each include Ronald Cameron (chair of Arkansas-based poultry company Mountaire Farms), Robert Wood Johnson IV (U.S. ambassador to Britain and pharmaceutical heir), Jeffrey Sprecher (founder, chair, and CEO of Intercontinental Exchange, and chair of the New York Stock Exchange), Rex Sinquefield (index funds pioneer), and Dana White (president of the Ultimate Fighting Championship, or UFC).

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> By DEBORAH D'SOUZA (Investopedia.com)


I wonder what Deborah's relationship to Dinesh is? 
If any.

----------


## beachbound

> I wonder what Deborah's relationship to Dinesh is? 
> If any.


Wife. Married in 2016.

----------


## S Landreth

Judge to hear Trump's case against Jan. 6 committee in November

A federal judge will hear former President Trump's case against the House Jan. 6 Committee's request for extensive records from his administration in a hearing next month.

U.S. District Court Judge Tanya Chutkan (Appointed by: Barack Obama) on Friday scheduled a Nov. 4 hearing in Trump's lawsuit against the committee, setting a rapid schedule for the case.

Trump sued the committee earlier this week, seeking to block it from obtaining the records from the National Archives and citing executive privilege claims in pushing to keep them under wraps.

Appointed by: Barack Obama  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Brad Heath - A federal judge has ruled that Donald Trump's lawsuit against Twitter cannot go forward in Florida, ruling that "status as President of the United States does not exclude him from the requirements of the forum selection clause in Twitter's Terms of Service.": https://twitter.com/bradheath/status...62302392385538


 
Motion to Transfer

https://storage.courtlistener.com/re...95801.87.0.pdf

----------


## Cujo

Not that he HAS "status as president of the United States " anyway.

----------


## panama hat

> "status as President of the United States


Good grief . . .

----------


## S Landreth

Donald Trump SPAC Falls Hard



 
A listed special purpose acquisition company linked to former President Donald Trump is on track to post a massive weekly decline.

Digital World Acquisition (DWAC) closed down nearly 7% Friday to just under 68 a share. This means it fell 28% this week.

Indeed, it is on track to finish more than 61% off its all-time high of 175, which it reached last Friday.

Earlier this week Trump outlined his plans for social media site Truth Social. He boasted he will offer a "Big Tent" platform as he locks horns with the likes of Facebook (FB) and Twitter (TWTR).

"Unlike with the Big Tech platforms, there will be no shadow-banning, throttling, demonetizing, or messing with algorithms for political manipulation," the former president said. "We will not be treating users like lab rats for social experiments, or labeling alternative views as 'disinformation.' "

----------


## panama hat

> Digital World Acquisition (DWAC)


It couldn't have been scripted better to portray the orange afterbirth and is ego





> "Unlike with the Big Tech platforms, there will be no shadow-banning, throttling, demonetizing, or messing with algorithms for political manipulation," the former president said. "We will not be treating users like lab rats for social experiments, or labeling alternative views as 'disinformation.' "


Yet they have already banned and cancelled several people who joined . . . why does that not surprise

----------


## harrybarracuda

The pathetic orange turd never stops.

He was bragging on his email about being invited to the World Series.

Turns out he had to ask.

 :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

Stay at the 11th hour. A higher court has just ruled the records can't be handed over until they've ruled on it. Thus irks the fuck out of me. They're not Trumps personal records, They're the nations and if it doesn't impact national security they should be open to security.  At least he's confirming he's got something to hide.

----------


## Norton

> A higher court has just ruled the records can't be handed over until they've ruled on it.


A delay but in the end they will be released. For better or worse, just the way the judicial system works in the US of A.

----------


## Cujo

The problem is he could just keep using the courts to delay until the Republicans are in a position to close down the investigation. 
Or the Supreme court rules in Trumps favour.

----------


## AntRobertson

Somebody needs to tell the former guy that he's a private citizen and it's illegal for him to be engaging in foreign policy:

----------


## Cujo

His 'envoy ambassador'. What the hell is that?

----------


## AntRobertson

Brian Williams, addressing why Donald called the Grenell guy his "Envoy Ambassador" in a press release: "Because nobody down there at Mar-a-Lago can spell or write."

----------


## Cujo

This guy makes a couple of good points.
That what it is is a dog whistle to those lunatics who seriously believe Trump's still the president and that he's actually breaking the law.

----------


## AntRobertson

Steve Bannon indicted.  :Very Happy: 

Remember during Benghazi when Obama claimed executive privilege and went to court to withhold documents and Hillary refused to testify?

Nope me either because innocent people with nothing to hide don't do that.

----------


## bsnub

> Steve Bannon indicted.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Norton

> Or the Supreme court rules in Trumps favour.


Won't happen if it even gets that far up the chain. In it's entire history the SC has never ruled in favor of blocking a Congressional subpeona for Presidential documents. This court is not going to open that bag of worms by setting a precident.

----------


## Norton

> Steve Bannon indicted


Hope the snake throws Trump under a very large bus.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Won't happen if it even gets that far up the chain. In it's entire history the SC has never ruled in favor of blocking a Congressional subpeona for Presidential documents. This court is not going to open that bag of worms by setting a precident.


There have been a lot of firsts for this shower of republican shite.

For a start they have two members of the court that shouldn't even be there.

----------


## RPETER65

> There have been a lot of firsts for this shower of republican shite.
> 
> For a start they have two members of the court that shouldn't even be there.



You might want to share the point it is your opinion not fact that they shouldn’t even be there.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You might want to share the point it is your opinion not fact that they shouldn’t even be there.


You might want to stop being an apologist wanker.

----------


## AntRobertson

"New documents show Trump Admin silenced CDC at start of pandemic, tried to alter expert scientific reports, and then tried to delete evidence they were doing so."

House committee releases new evidence from investigation into Trump administration interference with CDC during Covid-19 pandemic - CNNPolitics

----------


## Topper

Trump is trying to delay the documents coming out for one reason:

To fund raise off of.  He's never been personally held accountable for anything in his life, so in his mind who cares if the docs are released, so he's using this to benefit him personally.  He gets to play the "victim" and the cash flows on in.  His lawyers know is legal play is complete BS, so why not cash in while they can?

And in the end, he literally could be recorded as saying "Let's crush American democracy and stage a coup to overthrow the election results" and his supporters wouldn't give a fook.  Let's face it, anyone that believed that Mexico would pay for the wall shouldn't be allowed a driver's license and that covers about 40% of the US.

----------


## David48atTD

> Let's face it, anyone that believed that Mexico would pay for the wall shouldn't be allowed a driver's license and that covers about 40% of the US.


...  :Smile:

----------


## RPETER65

> You might want to stop being an apologist wanker.



You might want to disclose that your opinions don’t count in who should be on the SC.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I wonder how much jail time he's prepared to do to be a "martyr".




> A defiant Steve Bannon, former president Donald Trump's long-time advisor, turned himself into the FBI on Monday to face charges of contempt of Congress after refusing to testify on the 6 January Capitol assault.
> 
> "This is all noise," he said of his indictment, as he arrived at the FBI's Washington field office. 
> "I want you guys to stay focused on the message," he said, promoting his "War Room" website. "We're taking down the Biden regime."
> 
> On Friday a federal grand jury indicted Mr Bannon, 67, for refusing to testify or supply documents to the House Select Committee investigating the violent attack on the US Congress by Trump supporters.
> 
> Investigators believe Mr Bannon and other aides and advisors to Mr Trump could have information on links between the White House and the mob that invaded the Capitol, on the day it was due to certify Joe Biden as winner of the November 2020 presidential election.
> 
> ...

----------


## panama hat

^ At 67 with the prospect of a possible 2-years in jail . . . he should think hard about turning over documents







> You might want to disclose that your opinions don’t count in who should be on the SC.


This is where you're wrong, as usual.  Harry is the only Brit with express permission by the Supreme Court to decide who should be on the Supreme Court.  It's in the Hansard, which in itself also has decision-making powers as a little-known relic of colonialism. 

You should really inform yourself.

----------


## tomcat

*The bully who pulls the levers of Trump's mind never learns*

Sun, December 5, 2021 (The Hill)



Some people never grow out of their inner bully. Some choose not to move on from victimizing behavior. And some are forever defined by insecurities that lead to the need to browbeat those who might outshine them. To be sure, many Americans have come to view former President Trump as such a bully.

Rather than argue a case on its merits or point out the missteps of a person's actions or opinion, Trump often resorts to schoolyard name-calling. It's a loathsome tactic by anyone trying to win an argument but particularly repugnant and demeaning coming from one who holds - or did hold - the nation's highest office.

Trump recently put this knee-jerk reaction on display yet again when he went after three of his favorite targets: The Washington Post's Bob Woodward and Robert Costa and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley. Woodward and Costa wrote about him in their book "Peril" and reported in that book that Milley called his counterpart in the People's Republic of China to assure him there was no cause for alarm following the Jan. 6 breach of the Capitol. (Milley has said the calls were "routine.")

In a statement attacking the three men, Trump used words including "con man," "lightweight lapdog assistant," "craggy smug face" and "treason."
When we encounter name-calling and bullying by a 7-year-old in the schoolyard, we tend to excuse it as the behavior of an underdeveloped mind. When we experience it from a 75-year-old man who was president of the United States - to paraphrase the late Stephen Sondheim - it's time to "Send in the Therapists."

Irresponsibly attempting to attach the word "treason" to a decorated military leader such as Milley brings to mind Trump's criticisms of the late Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.). Of McCain's loss to former President Obama in 2008, Trump said, "He lost. He let us down. ... I never liked him as much after that. ... I don't like losers." When reminded that McCain was a war hero, Trump responded, "He is not a war hero. ... He is a war hero because he was captured. I like people who weren't captured."
For those who may have forgotten, McCain served as an officer in the U.S. Navy. As he was flying his 23rd combat mission over North Vietnam, his A4E Skyhawk was shot down. He broke both arms and a leg and, once captured by the enemy, was beaten and bayoneted and forced into solitary confinement for two years. He refused early release for propaganda purposes unless his fellow American POWs also were released and was held prisoner for another five years. Trump's indefensible comments remind us that he managed to avoid the Vietnam War and military service altogether.

Why would someone like Trump - who was hanging out in wealthy establishments in Manhattan while McCain was a prisoner of war - dare to besmirch the senator's service? One possible explanation is that Trump simply can't help himself. Even knowing he will inflict damage on his reputation or his cause, the bully in him is compelled to strike out. It's likely one reason that Trump lost Arizona in the 2020 election.

And now Trump continues to shamefully attach the word "treason" to a four-star general. Milley has held multiple command and staff positions in eight divisions and special forces over 40 years and was deployed to - among other combat theaters - Bosnia-Herzegovina, Iraq and Afghanistan (the latter for three tours).
Trump is within his rights to articulate concerns he might have regarding Milley's policy positions or even to air personal disagreements the two had in private. Some believe that Milley was deeply embarrassed when, in June 2020, during the height of protests against the death of George Floyd, he joined Trump for a much-maligned photo op at Lafayette Square on the way to St. John's Episcopal Church across the street, which had been targeted for arson by some anarchists. Surely Milley, and others who accompanied Trump, knew then that a serious public relations problem would ensue.

Some suspect that Milley may have talked about Trump in an effort to mend his own reputation and ingratiate himself with the Biden administration and Democratic leadership. If that's the case, Trump should engage in a point-by-point rebuttal with the general. Our nation doesn't need any military leader to favor one political party or ideology over the other.

But Trump certainly could have made his case without the name-calling and gutter-sniping. Sadly, the bully who pulls the levers of his mind seems determined to never allow that to happen.

_Douglas MacKinnon, a political and communications consultant, was a writer in the White House for Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush, and former special assistant for policy and communications at the Pentagon during the last three years of the Bush administration._

----------


## Cujo

Everything Trump did after testing positive.

----------


## David48atTD

^  Yes, that was a worth a watch.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I would like to see him call Milley a traitor to his face in a sealed room.

But of course he wouldn't because he's nothing but a coward.

----------


## baldrick



----------


## David48atTD

Kanye West publicist pressed Georgia election worker to confess to bogus fraud charges


Credit

ATLANTA, Dec 10 (Reuters) - Weeks after the 2020 election, a Chicago  publicist for hip-hop artist Kanye West traveled to the suburban home of  Ruby Freeman, a frightened Georgia election worker who was facing death  threats after being falsely accused by former President Donald Trump of  manipulating votes. 
The publicist knocked on the door and offered to  help

The  visitor, Trevian Kutti, gave her name but didnt say she worked for  West, a longtime billionaire friend of Trump. 
She said she was sent by a  high-profile individual, whom she didnt identify, to give Freeman an  urgent message: confess to Trumps voter-fraud allegations, or people  would come to her home in 48 hours, and shed go to jail.

Freeman  refused. 

This story of how an associate of a music mogul pressured a  62-year-old temporary election worker at the center of a Trump  conspiracy theory is based on previously unreported police recordings  and reports, legal filings, and Freemans first media interview since  she was dragged into Trumps attempt to reverse his election loss.

Kanye West publicist pressed Georgia election worker to confess to bogus fraud charges | Reuters

A different viewpoint ... Publicist 'not associated' with Kanye West at time of election incident: spokesperson | TheHill

----------


## bsnub

Apologies, but balders pic made me think of this. Blame him.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Damn, out of reds. ^ Can someone help a brother out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's snubby's duvet cover.

----------


## panama hat

> Damn, out of reds. ^ Can someone help a brother out.


You'd do her, admit it

----------


## David48atTD

Trump says he got Covid vaccine booster shot, tells fans not to boo him for it 


*Key Points*

Former President Donald Trump says he received a booster vaccine shot for Covid-19Oh  dont! Trump said, waving his hand as some people in an audience in  Dallas at a show with former Fox News host Bill OReilly seemed to react  negatively to him saying he got the booster.A relatively large  percentage of Republican voters have refused to get even initial doses  of the coronavirus vaccines. GOP governors around are resisting vaccine  and mask mandates. 

Trump says he got Covid booster shot, tells fans not to boo him

----------


## thailazer

Today's challenge:  See how far you can make it into this video before gagging...

----------


## David48atTD

^  I got to 9 secs ... seriously!

----------


## panama hat

13 seconds - the slobbering idiot is revolting . . . and that's before Trump

----------


## Cujo

> _ Originally Posted by Cujo ,
> Or the Supreme court rules in Trumps favour.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Won't happen if it even gets that far up the chain. In it's entire history the SC has never ruled in favor of blocking a Congressional subpeona for Presidential documents. This court is not going to open that bag of worms by setting a precident.


Let's see what happens.




_ Originally Posted by Cujo  (Donald Trump : Former POTUS)
Or the Supreme court rules in Trumps favour.



_

----------


## panama hat

While this crap is being heard Trump's lawyers want a ruling that NONE of the documents requested and already legally made obtainable also be blocked.

Yea . . . milking the system.

Ex-Executive privilege isn't a thing.

----------


## Cujo

Always something with this asshole isn't there




And there are people who think he's president material. 
Unfathomable.

----------


## misskit

Trump’s cartoonist/fan has turned on him for saying people should get the COVID vaccine.  ::doglol::

----------


## Cujo

The death sentence for Trump? Apparently it's a possibility.

Skip to 0.53

----------


## S Landreth

The former failed president (who lost the popular vote twice and was impeached twice) cancels Jan. 6 press conference.

"In light of the total bias and dishonesty of the January 6th Unselect Committee of Democrats, two failed Republicans, and the Fake News Media, I am canceling the January 6th Press Conference at Mar-a-Lago on Thursday

 ::doglol::

----------


## Topper

^ That's surprising.  I figured he was too stupid to keep quiet.

----------


## S Landreth

^seems there’s a little more to the story

Everyone hates him

Trump cancels Jan. 6 event amid GOP complaints

Scoop: Inside Trump’s Jan. 6 cancellation

----------


## Topper

Thanks for that, SL

----------


## Cujo

The rats are turning on each other.


> Trump turns on Hannity over Capitol-riot texts advising him to stop claiming the election was stolen.
> Former President Donald Trump hit out at the Fox News host Sean Hannity on Wednesday for suggesting days after the Capitol riot that Trump should stop claiming the 2020 US election was rigged.
> 
> 
> The House select committee investigating the Capitol riot on Tuesday released the texts sent by Hannity — a prominent supporter of Trump — to Trump allies including Mark Meadows, then the White House chief of staff.
> 
> 
> They were part of a letter to Hannity requesting that he cooperate with the committee's investigation.
> 
> ...


Trump Turns on Hannity on Capitol Riot Texts Warning to Accept Defeat

----------


## Topper

^ It gives me the laughs to be honest.  I'll be willing to bet the next thing that happens in trumpworld is that the DOJ indicts trump for sedition.  

On the 5th, the AG gave a speech basically saying they've been picking the lowest fruit on the tree, but make no mistake, they're going to the top.

The Biden's speech which directly blamed trump for the insurrection.  

Shit's going down, guys...

----------


## thailazer

This YouTube post is a very good summary of the events a year ago.   This is going to make for an interesting movie once all the dust settles, and it will be in a different league than "All The President's Men".  The Select Committee has exposed and recorded much more than we had with Watergate.  Pence did good in regard to what the country needs and we owe the stability we have to him.  What a mess it could have been!

----------


## panama hat

> Pence did good in regard to what the country needs and we owe the stability we have to him. What a mess it could have been!


As true as it may be . . . but what a warped world we live in when this is true.

----------


## beachbound

> Pence did good in regard to what the country needs and we owe the stability we have to him.


What choice did he have? The constitution does not allow him to reject electoral votes. He’s a slimy little weasel, but he’s not stupid. That’s the only praise he deserves.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> What choice did he have? The constitution does not allow him to reject electoral votes. He’s a slimy little weasel, but he’s not stupid. That’s the only praise he deserves.


 Exactly right!!
he is being praised for not doing what he could not do even if he wanted. What about doing what he could and should had?

----------


## panama hat

> What about doing what he could and should had?


Amen . . .

----------


## Backspin

2024 will be here before we know it. And if this fuckhead runs and wins, it will be the lefts fault.

----------


## Cujo

> 2024 will be here before we know it. And if this fuckhead runs and wins, it will be the lefts fault.


Agree, they need to start playing hardball.

----------


## nidhogg

> Exactly right!!
> he is being praised for not doing what he could not do even if he wanted.


I am honestly not so sure.  If he had refused to count (even though he did not have the constitutional authority to do so) - what then?

----------


## thailazer

> What choice did he have? The constitution does not allow him to reject electoral votes. He’s a slimy little weasel, but he’s not stupid. That’s the only praise he deserves.


Will grant you that!   Pence wants to end up on the right side of history on this thing.   He has been cooperating with the Select Committee so that SHOULD give them more insights into Trump's actions, although the extent of that cooperation is not known publicly yet.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I am honestly not so sure.  If he had refused to count (even though he did not have the constitutional authority to do so) - what then?


I am not talking for that incident along, he was the vice enabler for the whole term, being an a-hole for four years, and then doing the right thing once does not make one a here in my book. 

PS: I am sure there is a process for when the VP fails to perform his constitutional duties. Not counting the votes would had triggered such mechanism, and would had brought this coup out of the uncertain gray area it is now and into reality where it would had been dealt  with affectively, rather than there being any doubt about it at all.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> PS: I am sure there is a process for when the VP fails to perform his constitutional duties. Not counting the votes would had triggered such mechanism, and would had brought this coup out of the uncertain gray area it is now and into reality where it would had been dealt  with affectively, rather than there being any doubt about it at all.


I'm pretty sure there isn't. The constitution is still a work in progress.

For example, if it had required a constitutional amendment requiring 3/4 of states to agree......

It would have been the very definition of a constitutional crisis.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I dont see Pence as some Trump sycophant just along for the ride. Maybe he realised how bad Trump was getting and stayed to try to moderate his leadership as best he could. Trump was so out of control trying to be in control so to speak, maybe things would've been much worse had Pence resigned and a more compliant behind the scenes VP would've made things worse. Just a thought and obviously speculation on my part. I just wonder from the more politically aware Americans here whether they think that is possible or not.
 In many western countries political parties jockey left or right of centre. As one moves more to the left. the other moves further to the right. America interestingly seems to have bucked this trend. The Democrats by western country standards would be considered a fairly centrist party in the main IMO. 
The republicans appear to have moved too (dangerously) far to the right, ignoring voters in the centre. This appears to me to be causing an inbalance only slightly counterbalanced by the fact that members appear to be more independant when representing the party line compared to many western countries such as Australia that tend to represent the party line rather more than their constituents.
. Is that because the democrats have taken the middle ground? Or is there a large far right population in America that transends class? Some seem almost messianic in their defence of far right principles, with many seemingly totally ignorant of world politics. I am interested in what other Americans take on it is.

----------


## Norton

> I am interested in what other Americans take on it is.


Have voted for 60+ years and my take is, aside from the rhetoric, there is little difference between Reps and Dems actions at the federal level. If I had to label it, both parties are consistently right of center.

For me the most important elections are local and which party I vote for makes little difference unless it's a toss up.

So there you have my take in summary but suppose some will insist on details re why.  :Smile:

----------


## thailazer

Not sure if this will play worldwide but it is entertaining in how Trump is living in his alternate reality.   

Pressed on his election lies, former President Trump cuts NPR interview short : NPR One

----------


## S Landreth

^The Lincoln Project did a good job

The loser just rambles on and on and then hangs up.  :Smile: 

The loser does finally admit that Biden received 80 million votes (first time I have heard it say it) but still gets the number wrong.

It’s 81 million plus votes.

----------


## beachbound

Trump called into Sean Hannitys show the other night. This is the actual exchange between the two.



Hannity: "I want America to do well. I really do, with all my heart. And I -- the only way that I see that he could change course is, as The Wall Street Journal pointed out today, rightly so -- there's no course correction with [President Joe Biden]. He seems locked into every one of these failed policies. So, you know, you know, you keep banging your head against the wall. Why would you expect a different result?"


Trump: "So, we would have had the wall completed in three weeks. It was largely completed. We did almost 500 miles of wall in the southern border. It was really working. It really had an impact. And we were working along with Mexico, and Guatemala, Honduras. We were -- El Salvador -- all of these countries we were working."

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

How utterly sad . . .

----------


## S Landreth

Good news. 71% of Americans can see clearly.

Only 29 percent of those polled said they want to see Trump run for president again in 2024, while 71 percent said they did not want to see him seek a second term.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump sues Hillary Clinton, DNC over Russian collusion allegations

The complaint, filed in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Florida, claims that the former president has suffered at least $24 million in damages in addition to the loss of present and future business due to Clinton, the DNC and others.

Trump alleges that Clinton, her 2016 campaign and various figures associated with it participated in a "far-reaching conspiracy" to incite a media frenzy and law enforcement investigation into his purported ties with the Russian government.

His lawsuit argues that the alleged conspiracy constituted a criminal enterprise under the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act.

The complaint names as defendants 28 individuals and organizations, including Clinton, her 2016 campaign chairman John Podesta, the campaign's general counsel Marc Elias, former FBI Director James Comey and others.

 :Smile: 

The loser trump is trying its best to stay relevant.

*In other news.....
* 

Trump lawyer urges appeals court to block House from getting tax returns

The Trump administration fought the lawsuit, but after President Biden took office his administration reversed the previous position and agreed that the committee had the authority to obtain the records.

In December, U.S. District Judge Trevor McFadden, a Trump appointee, dismissed the former president's renewed legal effort to block the IRS from handing over the records, ruling that the law favored the committee's authority to request the tax returns.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Good news. 71% of Americans can see clearly.
> 
> Only 29 percent of those polled said they want to see Trump run for president again in 2024, while 71 percent said they did not want to see him seek a second term.


Yes, unfortunately when you reduce that to republitards, the trumpanzees will all be trying to "stop another steal".

----------


## panama hat

> The complaint, filed in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Florida


Hopefully it will languish in the court system for as long as all the lawsuits filed against Trump, the be quashed and he'll be charged with frivolous litigation and made to pay al costs . . . then comes the libel suit by Hillary . . .  It could all be so nice.

----------


## S Landreth

^I know in Florida (maybe other states) you can offer the plaintiff a reasonable amount to settle the case before it goes to trial. Usually about 150.00 to 250.00 (filing fee).

If the plaintiff doesnt accept the offer and loses in court theyll have to pay the attorney fees.

It has happened before to Trump in Miami.

He just wants to use the case as the next battle cry, Lock her up will become Make her pay and he needs the attention right now .

----------


## beachbound

*Donald Trump and his children agree to be deposed in fraudulent marketing lawsuit * 

CNN-Former President Donald Trump and his two adult sons have agreed to sit for depositions in May and June as part of a class-action lawsuit alleging they collaborated with a fraudulent marketing company.
The former President agreed to be deposed on June 16 while Eric Trump will sit for questioning on May 12 and Donald Trump Jr. on May 10, according to a letter filed with the court. The letter said a date for Ivanka Trump’s deposition had not been proposed. 

The lawsuit, which was filed in 2018, alleges that in exchange for “secret” payments, Trump and three of his adult children used his reality TV show “The Celebrity Apprentice” and other promotional events as vehicles to boost ACN Opportunity, a telecommunications marketing company linked to a nonprofit that used Trump’s brand to appeal to teens.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> a nonprofit that used Trump’s brand to appeal to teens.


Teen to whom Trump would appeal:

----------


## Cujo

Kim Jong TRUMP?  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: . 
 What a fucking clown. I wonder if the U.S. poulation will ever look back and feel collective embarrassment at the thought of having elected such a fraud or is it all downhill from here.





> Donald Trump has claimed to have hit a hole-in-one at his golf course in Florida while playing with a former world No 1, Ernie Els.
> 
> 
> The former president released a lengthy statement about the shot, which was said to have happened on Saturday, late on Monday.
> 
> 
> Earlier, a federal judge said Trump likely committed felonies during his attempts to overturn his election defeat by Joe Biden. Also on Monday, the House January 6 committee recommended criminal contempt charges for two aides, Dan Scavino and Peter Navarro.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Cujo

Trump denies calling Putin a 'genius'


> The affinity between Trump and Putin is apparently mutual. On Russian state television Tuesday, a host called for regime change in the U.S., before Biden's term officially ends, "to again help our partner Trump to become President."
> 
> 
> John Bolton, Trump's former national security adviser, believes that Putin views Trump as useful toward his goal of weakening the NATO alliance.
> 
> 
> "In a second Trump term, I think he may well have withdrawn from NATO," Bolton told the Washington Post in early March. "And I think Putin was waiting for that."

----------


## Cujo

It blows my mind that there isn't an absolute uproar about this
 I suppose people have just become inured to this kind of thing from Trump. Can you imagine it happening a few decades ago? Unthinkable.


> White House rebukes Trump after he calls on Putin to smear Hunter Biden
> The former president spoke in a television interview that raised unsubstantiated questions about Hunter Biden’s dealings in Russia
> 
> The White House sharply criticized Donald Trump on Wednesday over an interview in which the former president said that Vladimir Putin should release potentially damaging information about Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> “What kind of American, let alone an ex-president, thinks that this is the right time to enter into a scheme with Vladimir Putin and brag about his connections to Vladimir Putin?” said Kate Bedingfield, a White House spokesperson, when asked by reporters. “There is only one, and it’s Donald Trump.”


White House rebukes Trump after he calls on Putin to smear Hunter Biden | Donald Trump | The Guardian

----------


## tomcat



----------


## Switch

Unless he has announced his intention to run for President, or given a long jail term for being a specious cunter, he is no longer newsworthy.

----------


## tomcat

...he hasn't announced nor has he been threated with jail...he will remain newsworthy as a spokesperson for the handicapped until the day he dies...and probably long afterwards...

----------


## beachbound

> Unless he has announced his intention to run for President, or given a long jail term for being a specious cunter, he is no longer newsworthy.


As long as there are audio recording devices, Trump will be newsworthy.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> As long as there are audio recording devices, Trump will be newsworthy.


News companies   are for profit organisations organisations, their business model is to sell ad space and attract eyeballs to watch them. If a steaming pile of shit , played all day like a christmas yule log attracted eyeballs  , then that's what they will be playing
and the steaming pile of shit analogy  is not very far from describing trump .
So it is more true to say, as long a there are enough eyeball that find it enjoyable to watch a steaming pile of shit,  trump will be newsworthy.

----------


## Switch

> ...he hasn't announced nor has he been threated with jail...he will remain newsworthy as a spokesperson for the handicapped until the day he dies...and probably long afterwards...


Not sure about that. If numbskulls keep it going they are doing MSN’s job for them. Numbskulls!

----------


## S Landreth

Trump campaign ordered to pay $1.3M in legal fees to Omarosa

Former President Trumps presidential campaign was ordered Tuesday to pay $1.3 million in legal fees to former White House aide and The Apprentice star Omarosa Manigault Newman. 

The decision comes after Trump previously lost a court battle with Manigault Newman in which Trump accused the former aide of violating a nondisclosure agreement after she wrote a book about her experience in the White House.

Arbitrator Andrew Brown said at the time the NDA was too vague to enforce, propelling Trump and Manigault Newman to go into another battle over legal fees for a case that spanned three years. 

Trumps lawyers laid out several reasons the campaign should not have to cover legal fees, including saying Manigault Newman was acting in bad faith during and before the case.  

Brown denied the lawyers arguments and awarded the former aide more than $1.3 million. 

In deciding to permit supplemental briefing, the Arbitrator took into consideration that Respondent did not bring this case. Respondent was defending herself in a claim which was extensively litigated for more than three years, against an opponent who undoubtedly commanded far greater resources than did Respondent, Brown said.

This award is in full settlement of all remaining claims not already disposed of in this Arbitration, he added.

Lead attorney for Manigault Newman, John M. Phillips, said it is the largest known attorney fee award against a Political Campaign or President we can find.

He added he hoped it would send a message that weaponized litigation will not be tolerated and empower other lawyers to stand up and fight for the whistleblower and vocal critic against the oppressive machine.

Phillips noted part of the money Manigault Newman receives from Trumps campaign will be donated to groups that work against the suppression of speech.

----------


## David48atTD

> He added he hoped it would “send a message that weaponized litigation will not be tolerated and empower other lawyers to stand up and fight for the whistleblower and vocal critic against the oppressive machine.”


Amen to that.

----------


## misskit

Too bad this interview will be on Fox’s streaming service. I’d like to see the whole thing.



‘You Lost!’ Piers Morgan and Trump Trade Vicious Insults in Preview For Upcoming Interview

Piers Morgan has a new show coming to streaming service Fox Nation, and the first episode appears to be everything a host would want it to be — at least judging by a new preview.


“A former president in denial,” opens the 30-second clip, which previews a combative interview between Morgan and former President Donald Trump.

Morgan then flatly tells his guest “you lost!”


Trump, of course, has insisted the 2020 general election was stolen from him through widespread voter fraud, despite a complete lack of evidence supporting that claim.


“Only a fool would think that,” Trump tells Morgan.


“You think I’m a fool?” Morgan asked.


“I do now, yes,” Trump shot back.

The preview video comes complete with the sturm and drang of dramatic music and shows Trump telling his host “I’m a very honest man” and “much more honest than you.”


“Let’s finish up the interview,” Trump said at the end of the preview, before getting out of his chair. “Turn the camera off. Very dishonest.”


Trump and Morgan have a history working together: Morgan won the Celebrity Apprentice in 2008.


Piers Morgan’s new show Uncensored debuts on TalkTV in the UK on April 25th and will stream on Fox Nation in the US.

CLIP HERE Piers Morgan to Donald Trump 'You Lost' in Preview of Show

----------


## misskit

Poo. Turns out just a teaser and not what happened.

Trump Releases Audio of 'Doctored' Piers Morgan Interview

----------


## S Landreth

Judge dismisses Trump lawsuit seeking to lift Twitter ban

A judge on Friday dismissed a lawsuit by former President Donald Trump seeking to lift his ban from Twitter.

But San Francisco federal district court Judge James Donato left the door open for Trump and other plaintiffs to file an amended complaint against Twitter that is consistent with his written decision Friday to toss the lawsuit in its entirety.

The social media giant had banned Trump on Jan. 8, 2021, citing the risk of the incitement of further violence on the heels of the Capitol riot by a mob of supporters of the then-president two days earlier.

Trump, the American Conservative Union, and five individuals had sued Twitter and its co-founder Jack Dorsey last year on behalf of themselves and a class of other Twitter users who had been booted from the app.

Donato’s ruling comes nearly two weeks after Trump told CNBC he had no interest in returning to Twitter even if his ban were to be lifted by Elon Musk, the Tesla chief whose $44 billion offer to buy Twitter has been accepted by the company’s board.

Before the ban, Trump was an avid Twitter user, tweeting an average of more than 30 posts per day toward the end of his presidency. At the time of the ban, Trump had nearly 90 million followers on Twitter.

His suit alleged that Twitter violated the plaintiffs’ First Amendment rights to free speech, arguing that the bans were due to pressure on the company by Democratic members of Congress.

But in his 17-page ruling, Donato wrote that Trump and the other plaintiffs “are not starting from a position of strength” with their First Amendment claim.

The judge noted, citing federal case law, that, “Twitter is a private company, and ‘the First Amendment applies only to governmental abridgements of speech, and not to alleged abridgements by private companies.’ ”

Donato rejected the notion that Twitter’s ban of Trump and the others was attributable to the government’s actions, which would be the only way to uphold the claim of a violation of the First Amendment.

“Overall, the amended complaint does not plausibly allege that Twitter acted as a government entity when it closed plaintiffs’ accounts,” Donato wrote.

The suit also asked the judge to rule that the federal Communications Decency Act was unconstitutional.

The CDA says online service providers such as Twitter cannot be held responsible for content posted by others.

Donato dismissed that claim after finding that the plaintiffs did not have legal standing to challenge the CDA. The judge said the only way they could have such standing was to show that Twitter “would not have de-platformed the plaintiff” or others but for the legal immunity conferred by the CDA when it came to content.

Donato dismissed a third claim, that Twitter had violated the Florida Deceptive and Unfair Trade Practices again because Trump and the other plaintiffs agreed that California law would govern disputes between Twitter and its users, as Twitter’s terms of service states.

The lawsuit had originally been filed in federal court in Florida, where Trump lives, and then was transferred to California at the request of Twitter, which is headquartered there.

Lastly, the judge dismissed a fourth claim of the suit, made under Florida’s Stop Social Media Censorship Act.

The judge said that only one named plaintiff in the case, Dominick Latella, had an active Twitter account at the time Florida’s law took effect on July 1, 2021, and so is the only plaintiff who could conceivably have a claim under the law.

“There is also a major concern about the enforceability of the SSMCA,” Donato wrote.

“Florida government officials were enjoined from enforcing the SSMCA on June 30, 2021, the day before the law was to take effect, in a well-reasoned decision issued by the Northern District of Florida,” which found the law violated the First Amendment, the judge wrote.

----------


## thailazer

An excerpt from Heather Cox Richardson's blog regarding the vindictive orange one:

.....In other news today, a new book coming out by Mark Esper, former secretary of defense under Trump, reveals that the former president wanted the military to recall to active duty retired General Stan McChrystal and Admiral William H. McRaven in order to court-martial them for disloyalty to him. It also says that Trump wanted to have the U.S. military launch missiles at Mexican drug labs, quoting him as telling Esper that “[w]e could just shoot some Patriot missiles” into our neighbor and ally, Mexico, and no one would know it was the U.S. because Trump could just deny it.
Esper pointed out that such an attack on a sovereign nation would be an act of war.

----------


## pickel

^
Is it even possible to launch Patriot missiles at ground targets?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> Is it even possible to launch Patriot missiles at ground targets?



Of course not, it's an anti-missile weapon, but you're forgetting that baldy orange cunto is as thick as shit.

----------


## pickel

> but you're forgetting that baldy orange cunto is as thick as shit.


Definitely not forgetting that.

----------


## David48atTD

> ^
> Is it even possible to launch Patriot missiles at ground targets?



Sure, it would be the missile's Patriotic duty ...   












I'll get my Coat  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...beyond parody...

----------


## S Landreth

Trump D.C. hotel closes after $375 million sale to Miami investor group



The Trump International Hotel is officially closed after the Trump Organization reached a $375 million agreement to sell the D.C. property to a Miami investor group.

The latest: Hours after the former President Trump's family business had completed the sale, half a dozen workers moved to dismantle signs from the facade of the building on Wednesday night.

Why it matters: The hotel lost more than $70 million during former President Trump's term but was a mainstay for lobbyists and later became the center of ethics scandals.

Housed in a building leased from the federal government, the hotel will be relaunched as part of the Waldorf Astoria Hotels & Resorts brand.

The Trump Organization had initially sought a $500 million deal in 2019.

What they're saying: "We took a dilapidated and underutilized government building and transformed it into one of the most iconic hotels in the world. We are incredibly proud of what we accomplished," said Eric Trump, the former president's son and Trump Organization executive vice president, in a statement per NBC News.

Worth noting: "Hotel industry executives have said the hotel underperformed compared with other luxury hotels in the city ... in part because some companies and travelers were reluctant to book rooms or hold events at the hotel given the controversies surrounding Mr. Trump," the New York Times writes.

The big picture: The Waldorf Astoria Washington, D.C. is expected to open by early summer, the investor group said.

https://twitter.com/EricLiptonNYT/st...53821946527745

*Extra........*

Trump settles lawsuit with D.C., agrees to pay city $750,000

Washington, D.C., and former President Donald Trump reached a settlement Tuesday in a lawsuit the city brought accusing his business and inaugural committee of improperly spending nonprofit funds.

The eight-page filing in D.C. Superior Court says Trump has agreed to pay the city government $750,000.

The city government alleged that Trump's presidential inaugural committee misused funds by "overpaying for events at the Trump Hotel to the private benefit of the Trump Hotel and Trump Organization" and by "paying for a hotel room contract at the Loews Madison Hotel," the settlement agreement said. It said the payments caused the committee to "exceed or abuse its lawful authority."

----------


## thailazer

> ^
> Is it even possible to launch Patriot missiles at ground targets?


About as possible as China's hurricane gun.  Geez, this guy was president?

'Hurricane Gun:' Trump Asked if China Was Launching Storms at U.S. - Rolling Stone

----------


## David48atTD

> About as possible as China's hurricane gun.  Geez, this guy was president?
> 
> 'Hurricane Gun:' Trump Asked if China Was Launching Storms at U.S. - Rolling Stone


One of Trump's supporters ...

----------


## Cujo

As time goes by more and more of the corruption that administration dealt in will become clear. (Not that it wasn't blatantly obvious to those of us with open eyes)




> *Sinkhole of corruption: Trump Organization sells Washington hotel*
> Ethics group and Democrats say questions remain, even as workers remove Trumps name from Old Post Office building.
> 
> Workers took Donald Trumps name off his hotel on Pennsylvania Avenue in Washington DC on Wednesday, after the completion of the $375m sale of the lease to investors from Florida.
> 
> 
> Trump has said he does not have any relevant files, a claim Judge Arthur Engoron said last month he found surprising.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pickel

> As time goes by more and more


As time goes by, the Republicans will take the house in the mid terms and shut all the committees down. The Democrats need to grow some balls and hurry this shit up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

<wrong thread>

----------


## Cujo

> Sabang probably doesn't even understand why this is funny.


Wrong thread

----------


## Cujo

> The Democrats need to grow some balls and hurry this shit up.


No shit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wrong thread


Ta. Will move it.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump expressed support for hanging Pence during Capitol riot, Jan. 6 panel told

The Jan. 6 select committee has heard testimony indicating that then-President Donald Trump  after rioters who swarmed the Capitol began chanting hang Mike Pence  expressed support for hanging his vice president, according to three people familiar with the matter.

The White House chief of staff at the time, Mark Meadows, was in the dining room off the Oval Office with Trump at one point during last years Capitol attack, the committee has been told. Meadows then left the dining room and informed other people nearby that Trump had signaled a positive view of the prospect of hanging the vice president, the panel heard.

Meadows account as it was described to the committee came after some members of the mob converging on the Capitol had broken into chants of Hang Mike Pence! Those chants were a reaction to Pences decision to accept electoral votes that indicated Joe Biden had won the presidency.

POLITICO could not independently verify the veracity of the claim regarding Meadows comments.

Two of the people who spoke for this story said the committee has heard testimony on this topic from more than one person. All three people spoke on condition of anonymity.

Reached for comment, Trump spokesperson Taylor Budowich blasted the committee.

This partisan committees vague leaks, anonymous testimony, and willingness to alter evidence proves its just an extension of the Democrat smear campaign that has been exposed time and time again for being fabricated and dishonest, he said. Americans are tired of the Democrat lies and the charades, but, sadly, its the only thing they have to offer.

A member of Meadows legal team, who declined to be named, told POLITICO that the account is totally incorrect regarding Meadows. An aide to Pence did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Meadows has refused to testify to the select committee investigating the pro-Trump siege since he was subpoenaed in September. He initially engaged in negotiations with the panel and provided thousands of private text messages, but then filed suit against the select committee and Verizon to block a subpoena for his phone records. In December, the House held Meadows in contempt of Congress and referred him to the Justice Department for criminal prosecution. DOJ has not charged him with any crime.

The testimony about Meadows account represents some of the committees most detailed allegations about Trumps state of mind as a mob of his supporters smashed through police lines and disrupted the counting of electoral votes that would confirm Bidens victory in the 2020 election. The panel has been meticulously reconstructing Trumps actions, comments and movements that day, with a particular focus on his activity as the violence escalated.

Trump did not speak to Pence during the riot, even after learning that the Secret Service had ushered him to a secure location under the Capitol plaza. Their last call came at 11:20 that morning, when Trump urged Pence to refuse to count Bidens electors and Pence subsequently declined.

Trump publicly expressed outrage at Pence during the riot via a 2:24 p.m. tweet.

Mike Pence didnt have the courage to do what should have been done to protect our Country and our Constitution, he said, igniting a fresh wave of anger among the crowd that had breached the Capitol.

Trumps tweet arrived 10 minutes after rioters had first broken into the Capitol through a Senate-wing window, and it was posted four minutes before Pence arrived at the secure Capitol location where he holed up with his security team for hours.

The New York Times was first to report on the account of Trumps comments as told to the Jan. 6 select committee.

Hope it runs in 2024  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Hope it runs in 2024


Me too!  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Me too!


I second that sentiment, it should guaranty a democratic win :Smile:  unless of course they decided to run Hillary again.

----------


## thailazer

Spokesman:  “This partisan committee’s vague ‘leaks,’ anonymous testimony, and willingness to alter evidence proves it’s just an extension of the Democrat smear campaign that has been exposed time and time again for being fabricated and dishonest,” he said. “Americans are tired of the Democrat lies and the charades, but, sadly, it’s the only thing they have to offer.”

Reporter:  "But did he say hang Mike Pence"?

Spokesman:  "Well.... yeah...."

----------


## pickel

> Hope it runs in 2024





> Me too!





> I second that sentiment, it should guaranty a democratic win


Be careful what you wish for. They've learned from their mistakes made in the first coup attempt. MAGAtards that attended the insurrection are running for important positions in state governments that decide on which version of electoral college votes to send to congress.

I don't think most Americans understand how close they actually came to hanging people on Jan. 6th. It would be better to have a much less incendiary candidate than Trump.

----------


## Norton

> It would be better to have a much less incendiary candidate than Trump.


He is not one yet and doubt he will be.

----------


## S Landreth

Sussmann acquitted on charge brought by special counsel Durham

The first courtroom test for Special Counsel John Durham ended in defeat Tuesday as a federal jury found a Democratic attorney not guilty of making a false statement to the FBI related to allegations of computer links between Donald Trump and Russia.

The jury deliberated for about six hours before acquitting Michael Sussmann, 57, on the single felony charge he faced: that he lied when he allegedly denied he was acting on behalf of any client in alerting the FBI to claims that a secret server linked Trump and a Moscow bank with ties to Russian President Vladimir Putin.

During a two-week trial in federal court in Washington, Durham’s prosecutors argued that Sussmann was acting on behalf of the Clinton campaign and an internet executive when he took two thumb drives of data and white papers on the purported link to FBI General Counsel James Baker about six weeks before the 2016 presidential election.

Sussmann’s defense said the case was flawed on a variety of grounds, including that prosecutors could not prove with certainty exactly what the cybersecurity lawyer and former federal prosecutor said to Baker.

Sussmann’s attorneys also stressed that there was no evidence the Clinton campaign authorized Sussmann to go to the FBI, although he and researchers working for Clinton appeared to have spent an extensive amount of time dealing with the server allegations and were actively encouraging The New York Times to write about the issue in the closing weeks of the presidential race.

In the courtroom, Sussmann showed no evident reaction to the not guilty verdict, although he was masked as most trial participants have been throughout. A prosecutor asked that all 12 jurors be polled and they all confirmed the acquittal.

After U.S. District Court Judge Christopher Cooper gaveled out the trial, Sussmann’s two lead attorneys, Sean Berkowitz and Michael Bosworth, embraced.

In a brief statement outside the courthouse shortly after the verdict, Sussmann thanked his lawyers and said he views the not guilty verdict as a vindication.

“I told the truth to the FBI and the jury clearly recognized that with their unanimous verdict today,” Sussmann told reporters. “Despite being falsely accused, I believe that justice ultimately prevailed in my case.”

Sussmann’s defense team declined to address the crowd of reporters and cameras at the court, but issued a written statement blasting the prosecution.

“Michael Sussmann should never have been charged in the first place. This is a case of extraordinary prosecutorial overreach. And we believe that today’s verdict sends an unmistakable message to anyone who cares to listen: politics is no substitute for evidence, and politics has no place in our system of justice,” Berkowitz and Bosworth wrote.

Durham, who was not a member of the trial team but was present in the courtroom throughout, left the courthouse quietly and later issued a written statement expressing disappointment in the verdict. His prosecutors had described the evidence of Sussmann’s guilty as “overwhelming.”

“While we are disappointed in the outcome, we respect the jury’s decision and thank them for their service. I also want to recognize and thank the investigators and the prosecution team for their dedicated efforts in seeking truth and justice in this case,” the special counsel said.

Several jurors declined to comment on the deliberations as they left the courthouse, but the foreperson spoke briefly with reporters and stressed the burden that the prosecution faced in the case.

“The government had the job of proving beyond a reasonable doubt,” she said, declining to give her name. “We broke it down...as a jury. It didn’t pan out in the government’s favor.”

Asked if she thought the prosecution was worthwhile, the foreperson said: “Personally, I don’t think it should have been prosecuted because I think we have better time or resources to use or spend to other things that affect the nation as a whole than a possible lie to the FBI. We could spend that time more wisely.”

Shortly before the verdict was returned Tuesday morning, the jury sent Cooper a note asking if they had to agree unanimously on the grounds for their verdict. The judge replied that they had to agree on the basis for a guilty verdict, but they could acquit even if jurors differed about which of the various defense theories they accepted.

Following Sussmann’s outreach in 2016, the FBI concluded that the evidence Sussmann presented didn’t support the notion of a link between Trump and Russia’s Alfa Bank. Some agents assigned to the investigation found that the hints of such contacts found in domain name system records were actually caused by a marketing email server sending out spam message, but during the trial, Sussmann’s defense called the FBI’s probe “shoddy” and at least one agent involved conceded it was “incomplete.”

Trump’s aides denied any such link, and a computer security firm hired by Alfa Bank also concluded that the allegations were unfounded.

It’s unclear how the high-profile courtroom setback will impact Durham’s ongoing probe or his ability to bring future charges in his broad investigation into the origins of the FBI’s Trump-Russia investigation. Some Durham supporters have praised his pursuit of Sussmann as providing a useful vehicle to publicly air the involvement of the Clinton campaign in efforts to publicize the purported server link and for releasing evidence suggesting that some technical experts who advanced the allegations harbored doubts about them.

However, Justice Department policy generally bars prosecutors from using a criminal case to lay out a broader narrative unless they believe they have the beyond-a-reasonable-doubt evidence needed to get a conviction.

‘My top economic priority’: Biden op-ed lays out plan to fight inflation

Senior Justice Department officials have been vague about what level of supervision is in place over Durham’s probe, which former Attorney General Bill Barr gave special-counsel status a few weeks before the 2020 election. Attorney General Merrick Garland has said the department is adhering to regulations governing the special counsel’s autonomy, but has declined to elaborate.

Some potential witnesses who declined to testify at Sussmann’s trial and were involved in handling of the server allegations cited concerns that Durham might try to prosecute them.

Durham’s probe, which began in May 2019, has produced two other criminal cases.

Last fall, Durham brought a broader, five-count felony case against a Russian-born researcher for allegedly feeding false information to the FBI in the Trump-Russia probe. The researcher, Igor Danchenko, has pleaded not guilty and is set to go on trial in October in federal court in Alexandria, Va.

In 2020, Durham obtained a guilty plea from a former FBI attorney, Kevin Clinesmith, to a charge that he deliberately altered an email used to obtain secret-court surveillance warrants against Carter Page, an energy analyst who had formerly served as a foreign policy adviser to the Trump campaign.

Clinesmith conceded altering an email he received and forwarded, but insisted that he believed the information he inserted was true. Durham’s team urged that Clinesmith receive between three and six months in prison, but a judge sentenced him to one year of probation instead.

__________

Trump on Sussmann verdict: ‘Our country is going to hell’

“Our Legal System is CORRUPT, our Judges (and Justices!) are highly partisan, compromised or just plain scared, our Borders are OPEN, our Elections are Rigged, Inflation is RAMPANT, gas prices and food costs are ‘through the roof,’ our Military ‘Leadership’ is Woke, our Country is going to HELL, and Michael Sussmann is not guilty,”

----------


## harrybarracuda

So if you weren't entirely aware of how utterly fucking thick trumpanzees are....





> David McCormick has conceded the Republican primary in Pennsylvania for US Senate to the celebrity heart surgeon Dr Mehmet Oz, ending his campaign more than two weeks after the election as he acknowledged an ongoing statewide recount wouldn’t give him enough votes to make up the deficit.

----------


## S Landreth

The loser Donald Trump explains why he can't find so many of the former secretaries NY AG Letitia James wants to hear from

A defense lawyer has explained why so many of Donald Trump's former executive assistants can't be located: they won't return his phone calls.

New York Attorney General Letitia James demanded that Trump make his former secretaries available as she winds up her 3-year investigation of the former president's real estate and golf resort empire.

 She wants them to swear out affidavits explaining the process they used to organize and preserve Trump's personal business records, scant few of which have been produced for the AG's probe.

"It is striking that counsel could not locate any of Mr. Trump's 12 former executive assistants," AG Special Counsel Andrew Amer had said in court papers on May 23.

But most of the 12 missing former executive assistants had not responded to voicemails or failed to call back as promised, explained the latest filing in Trump's battle against James' document subpoeana.

The filing gave this accounting for the 12 AWOL assistants:

Three couldn't be located because they had not left forwarding numbers, the filing said, and a fourth had apparently changed their phone number.

Six more had left forwarding numbers, but didn't return the lawyers' phone calls to those numbers, the filing said.

Another former executive assistant's phone was out of service, and yet another was reached, promised to call back, but did not.

That accounts for 11 of the dozen; the 12th was found in the week since the AG's office complained, and swore an affidavit stating "I have no formal document retention policy" that is now appended to the court record.

One additional executive assistant swore out affidavits earlier this month  longtime staffer Rhona Graff, who worked at the the Trump Organization headquarters at Trump Tower in Manhattan, the filing said.

The Manhattan judge presiding over the James-versus-Trump subpoeana battles, New York Supreme Court Justice Arthur Engoron, has warned that failing to comply could trigger a retroactive, $10,000-a-day contempt-of-court fine, costing the former president more than a quarter-million dollars in additional fines.

The court-ordered fine, for failing to fully comply with the AG's subpoena for his personal business documents, had been capped at $110,000  and the contempt order lifted  but only conditionally.




> they won't return his phone calls


 :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

American Freedom Tour responds after call to keep MPD away from event

Former President Donald Trump’s American Freedom Tour makes a stop at the Landers Center in Southaven, Mississippi on June 18.

As of Thursday, June 2, no local law enforcement agency had been asked to provide security for the event, at least not yet.

Memphis City Councilman Martavius Jones doesn’t want Memphis Police to give the former president an escort to the arena, which is a 15 to 20 minute drive south of the airport in Memphis, Tennessee.

Councilman Jones told Action News 5 his reasons are financial, not political.

“He’s notorious for not paying,” said Jones, “When you talk about these rallies, there are huge expenses that various jurisdictions have to pay, and these expenditures are not being reimbursed by the Trump campaign or Trump organization.”

The Center for Public Integrity reported in 2020 that Trump owed nearly $2 million to 14 different police agencies and local governments for protection provided at his rallies.

The City of El Paso told KXAN-TV last month it’s still waiting to be repaid more than half a million dollars for a 2019 event.

Councilman Jones and Councilman JB Smiley Jr, a democratic candidate for Tennessee governor, plan to introduce a resolution to the full council next week, that asks the Memphis Police Department not to provide any manpower or resources for Trump’s appearance.

“He’s no longer the president. He has a Secret Service detail, I think that’s sufficient,” said Smiley.

Larry Ward, a spokesperson for the American Freedom Tour, said the councilmen’s proposal is “mean-spirited, partisan, preposterous and penurious.”

“Perhaps,” said Ward, “the Memphis City Council should consult with the good members of the Memphis Police Department about withholding security for President Donald J. Trump, the 45th President of the United States. I am not sure they would agree with the proposal, as protecting presidents is and has always been an unambiguous national security priority.”

Action News 5 checked with MPD. Public Information Officer Major Karen Rudolph said, “If we are asked to assist any federal partner regarding the safety of a group or individual, we will assist.”

MPD also said it had not been contacted by the American Freedom Tour.

Lt. Dallas Wolfe, the PIO for the Shelby County Sheriff’s Office, told us “SCSO has protocols to be utilized if asked to assist by other law enforcement agencies. Operational details are confidential and we would not release details about security plans.”

According to Tish Clark with the DeSoto County Sherriff’s Department, “Nothing specific has been set up yet. The Secret Service will contact us and Southaven Police to put a plan in place.”

Clark went on to say “DCSD provides inside security for all events that occur at Lander’s Center because it is a county taxpayer owned building. This event will be no different.”

And a statement from the Landers Center read “Secret Service is in charge of security, as they were for his 2018 visit.”

When asked if the American Freedom Tour paid in advance or had outstanding bills, Landers Center Executive Director Todd Mastry replied “The American Freedom Tour is in compliance with the contract.”

Action News 5 also reached out to the U.S. Secret Service. As a former president, Donald Trump receives Secret Service protection for the remainder of his life.

“Due to the need to maintain operational security,” Special Agent Steve Kopek said, “the U.S. Secret Service does not comment on the means, methods or resources used to conduct our protective operations.”

Action News 5 also contacted the Southaven Police Department to see if SPD has been asked to help provide security for the event. SPD did not reply to our request for comment.

----------


## S Landreth

six months in jail


Fourth Trump Golf Course Appears To Be Violating Law By Using Presidential Seal

The presidential seal has turned up as a marker at a fourth Trump golf course, a possible violation of federal law.

On April 21, an Instagram user posted a photo of the seal at the Trump International Golf Club in West Palm Beach, Florida. The picture shows a circular, blue-and-silver marker set in closely cropped grass, and an accompanying caption reads: 45th President 45 yards from hole on 18.

It is against the law to use the presidential seal in a way that could convey the impression of government approval or sponsorship of private-sector businesses. The West Palm Beach golf club is the fourth Trump property to feature the seal in possible violation of the statute, following a trend set at courses in the Bronx, New Jersey and Jupiter, Florida.

Violations of the law can result in prison sentences of up to six months, although prosecutors have never prioritized charging people who misuse the seal.

Trumps West Palm Beach club is the former presidents go-to course when residing at nearby Mar-a-Lago.

In 2018, a podcast named Trump, Inc. from ProPublica and WNYC, uncovered a batch of markers similar to the ones that have appeared recently at Trump properties. At the time, the Trump Organization blamed the incident on diehard supporters and quickly got rid of the markers. The plaques were presented to the club by a small group of members, who are incredible fans of the president, in honor of Presidents Day weekend, the business said in a 2018 statement to the podcast. They were temporary and have since been removed.

But then they started popping up again. The owner of Eagle Sign and Design, a Kentucky-based company that manufactured the original markers, did not respond to requests for comment. Representatives of the Trump Organization also did not respond to inquiries.

----------


## S Landreth

Government expands investigation into Trump's social network deal

Federal securities regulators have expanded their investigation into the planned merger between a blank check acquisition company and former President Trump's social media business, known as Truth Social, according to a Monday morning filing with the SEC.

*Why it matters:* Truth Social's financial prospects are heavily reliant on investment tied to the merger, which may never come to pass.

*Backstory:* The Securities and Exchange Commission is investigating communications between the blank check company, called Digital World Acquisition Corp., and Trump. Of particular interest would be if the two sides negotiated prior to DWAC going public, which would have been illegal.

*What's new:* DWAC previously disclosed that it was under investigation, but on Monday said that regulators are seeking "additional documents and information."


This includes communications regarding DWAC's due diligence of companies other than Trump's, if it occurred, relationships between DWAC and other entities (including its IPO underwriter E.F. Hutton), certain forward-looking statements and "certain elements of the transaction history for equity."

*State of play:* Truth Social launched this past spring as a re-skinned Twitter, with Trump beginning to use it as a communication tool last month. He currently has 3.25 million followers on the platform.

----------


## Topper

I think trump is in a world of shit....the Jan 6th committee has proven he was told repeatedly he lost the election and that his legal challenges were crap, but still used the lie of wanting to raise money to stop the steal to grift for donations that weren't used for the purpose he said the funds would be used for. 

250 million was raised.....most of that went directly to trump.

----------


## panama hat

^ Were his actions illegal, though?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Were his actions illegal, though?


That's why they're having an investigation. To find out.

----------


## S Landreth

Supreme Court dismisses GOP effort to defend Trump immigration rule in court

The Supreme Court on Wednesday dismissed an effort by Republican attorneys general to mount a legal defense of a Trump-era immigration restriction that the Biden administration has since rescinded and declined to defend in court.

The case was procedural in nature, but at its heart was former President Trump’s “public charge rule,” a 2019 measure that had imposed new restrictions on poorer immigrants to the U.S., until the Biden administration ended the policy last year.

The justices’ move Wednesday to dismiss the case leaves intact a lower appeals court ruling that rebuffed Arizona Attorney General Mark Brnovich’s (R) bid to step into the shoes of the Trump administration in hopes of reviving the public charge rule through a legal victory.

The court’s dismissal was somewhat unusual, since the justices heard argument in the case earlier this term. Chief Justice John Roberts, in an opinion concurring with the court’s move, said the case ultimately raised too many legal questions that were beyond the scope of the issue the court had agreed to hear.

“It has become clear that this mare’s nest could stand in the way of our reaching the question presented on which we granted certiorari, or at the very least, complicate our resolution of that question,” wrote Roberts, who was joined by conservative Justices Clarence Thomas, Samuel Alito and Neil Gorsuch.  

Trump’s public charge rule sparked a number of legal challenges across the country that were in various stages of litigation when President Biden took the White House after campaigning on a pledge to roll back Trump’s hard-line immigration stance. Each of the five federal courts that addressed Trump’s policy either found it unlawful or in likely violation of the law.

The Trump-era rule directed federal immigration authorities to deny U.S. entry and green card requests of immigrants who were likely to become reliant on government assistance. It also broadened the criteria for determining the likelihood that an immigrant would become dependent on taxpayer-funded aid, otherwise known as a “public charge.”

Under the policy, an immigrant would be considered a public charge if they receive at least one public benefit for more than 12 months within any three-year period. These benefits include Medicaid, food stamps, welfare or public housing vouchers. The Trump administration rule also examined the likelihood of an immigrant using such benefits in the future.

Supporters of Trump’s rule, which updated an existing Clinton-era regulation, characterized it as a commonsense way to ensure that U.S.-bound immigrants are self-sufficient, and to prevent welfare programs from being overburdened. Led by Arizona, the Republican attorneys general contended that the rule stands to save states $1 billion a year.

Biden’s Department of Homeland Security rapidly rescinded the rule in March 2021, forgoing the usual public comment period that often precedes the unwinding of major regulations and citing the negative court treatment of the program as its reason for ending it so swiftly. 

Biden’s administration also abandoned the legal defense of the program that had been advanced by Trump’s Department of Justice, effectively allowing the legal preservation effort to die. 

In response, Republican attorneys general sought to defend the measure in court by essentially taking up the now defunct legal position held by Trump’s Department of Justice. The Biden administration opposed the move, and the Supreme Court’s dismissal on Wednesday lets stand the lower court rulings that rebuffed the Republican states’ request to intervene.

----------


## S Landreth

> I think trump is in a world of shit....


I think it understands

 :Smile: 
_________


The loser Trump Says He'll Look 'Very Seriously' At Pardoning Jan. 6 Defendants If Reelected

Donald Trump said Friday that he would look very, very seriously at pardoning his supporters who were charged in last years violent insurrection at the U.S. Capitol if hes elected president again.

Trump complained at a speech in Nashville, Tennessee, that people who were arrested after storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, were having their lives totally destroyed and being treated worse than terrorists and murderers.

He added: If I become president someday, if I decide to do it, I will be looking at them very, very seriously for pardons. Very, very seriously. Theyve been treated very unfairly.

Trump hasnt yet declared hes running for the presidency.

He also falsely claimed that most of those arrested for the events of Jan. 6 were charged with nothing more than parading through the Capitol.

There is no such parading charge. The defendants have in fact been charged with assault  including causing serious bodily injury to police officers  as well as destruction of property, theft, conspiracy, seditious conspiracy and trespassing, among other offenses, according to the Department of Justice.

More than 840 people have been arrested. Rioters at the Capitol caused nearly $3 million in losses, including property damage, and some 140 police officers were injured in the violence.

Trumps comments follow three televised hearings by the House select committee investigating the insurrection. The committee has revealed how Trump and his allies threatened to topple the democratic system  and how near former Vice President Mike Pence came to an angry mob that called for his hanging because he had refused Trumps orders to reject the 2020 election results.

Staunch Trump supporter Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) said earlier this year that a prior call by Trump to pardon the insurrectionists was inappropriate, leading Trump to angrily attack Graham as a RINO (Republican in name only). Lindsey Graham doesnt know what the hell hes talking about, Trump said.

The former president reiterated his position in his Nashville speech that Pence should have followed his orders and upended the election to keep Trump in the Oval Office.

I never called Mike Pence a wimp, he said, denying testimony at the hearing. I never called him a wimp. Mike Pence had a chance to be great  I say it sadly, because I like him, but Mike did not have the courage to act.

----------


## S Landreth

Birx: Trump officials underplayed pandemic, pushed to weaken COVID guidance

Deborah Birx, former President Trump's coronavirus response coordinator, told a congressional hearing Thursday people were communicating "dangerous ideas" on the pandemic with him "on a daily basis."

*Driving the news:* In her first testimony  before a House panel about her time in the Trump administration, Birx said there was "continued communication of underplaying the seriousness of this pandemic" that led to inaction early on across government agencies, which "created a false sense of security in America."

*What she's saying:* "It wasn't just the president  many of our leaders, were using words like 'we could contain,' and you cannot contain a virus that cannot be seen," Birx told the House select subcommittee on the coronavirus crisis."And it wasn't being seen because we weren't testing."


Birx noted "there were individuals communicating with the White House" who "believed that if you infected enough people that you would have herd immunity," despite there being no evidence of this and, "in fact, there was evidence to the contrary."

*The big picture:* The committee released hundreds of pages of documents that included a transcript of interviews with Birx last October in which she stated that unnamed Trump officials would demand she change COVID-19 reports for governors' offices.


If the changes weren't made, "the governors' reports would not have gone out," Birx said. She added that changes would be made about 25% of the time."It was my job to refute them and that's where we got to the 25/75," she said of the ratio rate of fighting against weakening the guidance.

*Meanwhile,* the House panel released an email from Scott Atlas, a senior fellow at the conservative Hoover Institution who joined the Trump administration in July 2020, stating in March of that year that the virus "would cause about 10,000 deaths."


Atlas wrote "the panic needs to be stopped, both about the need for lockdown and even the need for urgent testing."

*For the record:* More than 1 million deaths from COVID-19 have been recorded in the U.S. since the pandemic began.

*The bottom line:* Birx testified that such comments by Atlas contradicting advice from her and other pandemic experts including NIAID director Anthony Fauci "destroyed any cohesion in the response."


"When you no longer agree on what is actually happening in the country and what needs to be done  then you lose the ability to execute in the maximum efficient and effective way," Birx said.

*The other side:* Representatives for Trump and Atlas could not immediately be reached for comment, but the former president said in a statement last year that Birx "was a very negative voice who didnt have the right answers."


Atlas wasn't involved in the hearing, but previously played down his pandemic response role during an interview with committee staffers earlier this year, saying "Dr. Birx was responsible for the policies that were implemented previously and also during my time there and also after I left," per AP.

----------


## S Landreth

Subpoenas issued to directors of SPAC taking Trump's Truth Social network public

A federal grand jury in New York has issued subpoenas to each board director of the blank check company that has agreed to take public Donald Trump's social media startup, Truth Social.

*Why it matters:* This is in addition to previously disclosed investigations into the blank-check company by both the SEC and Justice Department, thus intensifying questions about Truth Social's financial future.

*Details:* Digital World Acquisition Corp. on Monday disclosed the subpoenas, adding that some of the information requested was about communications with a Miami-based investment firm called Rocket One Capital.


It also said Bruce Garelick, chief strategy officer at Rocket One, is resigning from Digital World Acquisition's board of directors.

*By the numbers:* Trump currently has 3.37 million followers on Truth Social, a far cry from the 88.7 million followers he had on Twitter before being banned in early 2021. It's worth noting, however, that Truth Social remains unavailable for Android users.

*What they're saying:* Trump Media Technology Group, the parent company of Truth Social, this morning issued the following statement:

_"TMTG is focused on reclaiming the American people's right to free expression. Every day, our team works tirelessly to sustain Truth Social's rapid growth, onboard new users, and add new features. We encourage — and will cooperate with — oversight that supports the SEC's important mission of protecting retail investors."_

*The bottom line:* There have been some attempts to frame these investigations in political terms, but they appear to be more about apolitical securities law. Namely, that blank check companies can't court potential targets prior to their own IPOs — which is something Digital World Acquisition is speculated to have done.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump's social media company gets subpoenaed

Federal securities regulators and a federal grand jury in New York have subpoenaed former President Trump's social media company as part of their investigations into its pending deal to go public via a blank-check company called Digital World Acquisition Corp., according to a Friday disclosure.

The big picture: Certain current and former members of Trump Media & Technology Group were also subpoenaed, but no specific individual names were disclosed.

Why it matters: The investigation continues to expand and could delay or prevent TMTG from going public.

Subpoenas previously were issued for members of the blank-check company.

At issue is whether or not Digital World Acquisition held merger talks with Trump Media prior to its own IPO, which would have violated securities law.

Trump Media operates the Truth Social app, led by former Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.). It also has ambitions to expand into video and other media.

___________


Put a Fork in Donald Trumpthe Ex-President Is Done

Mark it on your calendars. This was the week the meteoric political career of Donald Trump did what meteors often do and collided with planet Earth, leaving a large, ugly mark on the landscape.

The fact that Trump may soon announce his candidacy for the presidency in the days ahead is itself more of a sign of his political collapse than it is of any strength he may have. The first time he ran for president, he did it because he thought it would boost his brand. This time he is likely to do it because he thinks it may make him more difficult to prosecute. And because he can use it to mount one last big attempt to fleece his supporters.

Everywhere you looked this week there were stories that were the debris thrown into the air when Trump re-entered the atmosphere and, like all other space junk, turned into a bright orange fireball heading for oblivion. There were the revelations of White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson to the Jan. 6 committee and the reactions to her shocking, credible stories of a demented president who actively wanted to lead an armed insurrection against the U.S. governments. There were the actions of the Trump Supreme Court, which may itself be seen over the next few decades as the place the cratering president left his ugliest, most lasting mark. There was also the sight of Trumps successor in Europe undoing the damage the 45th president sought to inflict on NATO and redoubling the Western alliances commitment to containing the threat posed by Trumps benefactor, Vladimir Putin. There was even a reminder left hanging in the air of the sleazoid past of Americas worst president with the sentencing of Ghislaine Maxwell for her participation in sex trafficking on behalf of the late Trump pal and party buddy Jeffrey Epstein.

You could not turn on a cable news show without seeing footage of the swirling remnants of Trumps disastrous presidency, twisted character, and warped values.

The testimony of Hutchinson, poised and courageous as she was, was damning for both Trump and for his former White House colleagues. It revealed with new clarity and shattering details their involvement in a seditious conspiracy against a government they had been entrusted to lead. It also showed their cowardice in not publicly standing up to Trump or revealing what they knew to the Congress, as the former aide to Mark Meadows was doing.

Her testimony hit Washington and the U.S. political scene, also as large meteors can do, with the force of several atomic bombs. Even dyed-in-the-wool members of Team Trump began to abandon ship. They called it damning, difficult to dismiss, and insane shit. The Wall Street Journal ran an op-ed saying Trump should not run in 2024. The right-leaning Washington Examiner ran an editorial headlined Trump proven unfit for power again. Trumps former attorney Ty Cobb said, If this isnt an insurrection I dont know what is. Former Trump Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney wrote, Things could get very dark for the former president after Hutchinsons testimony.

Speaking at one of the sacred sites of the Republican right, the Ronald Reagan Library in California, Jan. 6 committee vice chair Liz Cheney (R-WY) got enthusiastic support from the crowd during a searing speech following this weeks hearing when she said, Its undeniablethe Republican Party cannot be both loyal to Donald Trump and loyal to the Constitution.

Even before the blockbuster testimony of Hutchinson, Trump was starting to suffer politically. One New Hampshire poll showed Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis in a dead heat with Trump among GOP voters. National polls also show Trumps lead over DeSantis shrinking. Not that Sunshine Fascist DeSantis represents a big improvement, as the implementation of his signature Dont Say Gay legislation is demonstrating. In one Florida school district, it is reported, teachers were warned not to wear rainbow articles of clothing, to remove pictures of their same-sex spouses from their desks and to remove LGBTQ safe space stickers from classroom doors.)

Further, the impact of the decisions of the Supreme Court majority that was engineered by Trump with the aid of Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell and a large false testimony about Roe v. Wade from the justices Trump added as well as the Jan. 6 committee also had considerable political ramifications. Democrats showed substantial recent gains in generic ballots. So thanks to both the former president and his handiwork on the high court, Republicans look more vulnerable, and to the degree to which he is seen as no longer having the magic touch of helping the party, that could be the final nail in the coffin for Trump.

While some on the right sought to challenge Hutchinsons testimony, they did not do so on the record and they did not challenge any of her core assertionsincluding that Trump knew the crowd on Jan. 6 was armed and that he wanted to lead the crowd in its assault on Capitol Hill. She stood by her assertions. Further, many in the legal community saw the testimony as a turning point in making the criminal case against Trump. In so doing, they raise the specter of future prosecution and even conviction of Trump and those around him, which suggests that as bad as his political position looks today, it is only likely to get worse.

That is precisely why Trump may announce his campaign soon. That, and of course, the ability to raise more money from supporters. The fact that he has a track record of not actually using the money he raises for the purposes he claims and that nonetheless his donors keep on giving seem like reason enough to do so given the irresistible allure scams hold for Trump. That these scams also might place him in legal jeopardy have not deterred him in the past but may, again, contribute in the future to his lasting political demise.

With more hearings on tap in July from the extremely effective Jan. 6 committee, a major case against Trump seemingly gaining steam in Fulton County, Georgia, the Justice Department taking the phones of a top lawyer and going after the Department of Justice patsy Trump sought to install as acting attorney general to help advance his coup scheme, it is fair to conclude that as bad as this week was for Trump, when the dust settles, he and we will find matters have only gotten worse for him, that, as of this week, he has once and for all plummeted to Earth and that finally and forever more, all the former presidents Fox friends and all of his men will not be able to put the brief shimmering political career of Donald Trump back together again. https://www.thedailybeast.com/put-a-...-done?ref=home

----------


## Cujo

Just as I feared, it's becoming a Landreth spamfest. Take it back to TC landreth.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just as I feared, it's becoming a Landreth spamfest. Take it back to TC landreth.


When you're a mod, cujo, when you're a mod.
Until then red him or STFU  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## S Landreth

Georgia grand jury investigating Trump wants testimony from Giuliani, Graham and others

The Georgia prosecutor examining former President Donald Trump's efforts to overturn the state's 2020 election results is seeking to compel several Trump allies, including Rudy Giuliani and Sen. Lindsey Graham, to testify before the special grand jury investigating the scheme.

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis petitioned the judge overseeing the panel to issue certificates determining Giuliani, Graham and others are material witnesses to the investigation, the first step in asking courts in other states to compel the witnesses to appear in Georgia. Conservative attorney John Eastman and pundit Jacki Deason were also identified as material witnesses, as well as Trump attorneys Cleta Mitchell, Kenneth Chesebro and Jenna Ellis.

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution first reported the move to compel the witnesses' testimony. The certificates state the witnesses would be required to testify as early as July 12.

Requests seeking comment from Giuliani and a Graham spokesman were not immediately returned on Tuesday.

The certificate naming Giuliani as a material witness noted his appearance at a hearing before the Georgia state senate in December 2020. Serving as Trump's personal attorney, Giuliani presented allegations of voter fraud that were quickly debunked, yet he continued to repeat them publicly, the certificate said.

"There is evidence that the Witness's appearance and testimony at the hearing was part of a multi-state, coordinated plan by the Trump Campaign to influence the results of the November 2020 election in Georgia and elsewhere," the certificate said.

The document for Graham's testimony states that he spoke to Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger shortly after the election. Graham "questioned Secretary Raffensperger and his staff about reexamining certain absentee ballots cast in Georgia in order to explore the possibility of a more favorable outcome" for Trump, the certificate states.

Graham has acknowledged the phone calls in the past and dismissed any allegations of wrongdoing, telling "Face the Nation" in January that he "asked about how the system worked when it came to mail-in voting, balloting."

President Biden won Georgia in 2020 by a narrow margin, and Republican election officials in the state have repeatedly stated and testified that allegations of widespread voter fraud are baseless.

Trump pressured Raffensperger and other officials to "find" enough votes so he would win, according to a recording of a phone call between Trump and Raffensperger that CBS News obtained last year. During the call on Jan. 2, 2021, the president told Raffensperger, "All I want to do is this. I just want to find 11,780 votes, which is one more than we have. Because we won the state."

The special grand jury was empaneled in January at the request of Willis, the district attorney. The investigation includes the call between Raffensperger and Trump, and the secretary of state was called to testify before the grand jury in June. Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp has also agreed to deliver a sworn recorded statement to the grand jury on July 25.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/trump-g...indsey-graham/

----------


## Topper

I wonder who's going to be indicted first, one of trump's lawyers or Mark Meadows.

----------


## S Landreth

^Im thinking it might be the loser trump himself. But Meadows would be a good start until theyre able to gather all the evidence needed to convict trump.


Georgia DA won't rule out subpoena for Trump in election interference investigation, says more allies will be called.


A Georgia district attorney on Wednesday said she will not rule out subpoenaing former President Donald Trump as part of her grand jury investigation into whether he criminally interfered in the 2020 election in that state.

Anythings possible, Fulton County DA Fani Willis told NBC News. Willis added that she is absolutely not ruling out a Trump subpoena.

She also said she expects the grand jury in Atlanta to issue additional subpoenas to more Trump associates.

The grand jury on Tuesday subpoenaed Trumps former personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, six other attorneys who worked with the Trump campaign to overturn Georgias election results as well as Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C.

Grahams lawyers on Wednesday said he would fight the subpoena for his testimony, saying it was all about politics. Prosecutors want to question Graham about calls he had with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger on the heels of the November 2020 election, which President Joe Biden won.

When asked about Grahams response, Willis scoffed. What do I have to gain from these politics? she said. Its some inaccurate ... estimation. Its someone that doesnt understand the seriousness of what were doing.

She also wouldnt rule out subpoenaing Trumps family or former White House officials. Well just have to see where the investigation leads us, she said.

I think that people thought that we came into this as some kind of game, Willis told NBC. This is not a game at all. What I am doing is very serious. Its very important work. And were going to do our due diligence and making sure that we look at all aspects of the case.

Willis wouldnt elaborate on why she wants to question Giuliani and Graham, saying, Im not going to get into the details of the investigation, but this is what I will tell you: Election interference is a very important subject.

And what is important is that the grand jurors hear from anyone that may have impacted this election, she said.

Willis opened the criminal probe last year after revelations that Trump called Raffensperger on Jan. 2, 2021, and asked him to find him enough votes to overturn Bidens win.

All I want to do is this: I just want to find 11,780 votes, Trump told Raffensperger in that call.

That conversation occurred four days before the U.S. Congress began meeting to certify that Biden had won the Electoral College vote, which reflected the results in Georgia and several other swing states where the Trump campaign was challenging the outcome.

----------


## S Landreth

Comey, McCabe faced rare, intensive tax audits by IRS under Trump appointee: report

The IRS conducted purportedly random, intensive audits of two former top FBI officials who drew the ire of former President Trump, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.

The Times published letters received by former FBI Director James Comey and Andrew McCabe, his deputy who became acting director after Trump fired Comey, indicating the IRS was conducting National Research Program audits of their 2017 and 2019 tax returns, respectively.

We must examine randomly-selected tax returns to better understand tax compliance and improve the fairness of the tax system, both letters state.

Trump has repeatedly criticized both men for their roles in investigating Russias interference in the 2016 presidential election both during and after their time at the bureau.

The Times reported that the odds of being selected for the specific audit were tiny, with the IRS having targeted about 1 in every 30,600 tax returns for the intensive scrutiny in 2017.

Maybe its a coincidence or maybe somebody misused the IRS to get at a political enemy, Comey told the Times. Given the role Trump wants to continue to play in our country, we should know the answer to that question.

Comey received a $347 refund after the audit, while McCabe, who echoed similar concerns about his audit, owed a small amount of money, according to the Times.

The revenue agent I dealt with was professional and responsive, McCabe told the Times. Nevertheless, I have significant questions about how or why I was selected for this.

Trump appointee Charles Rettig ran the IRS during both audits.

The IRS in a statement to The Hill denied the audits were politically motivated but said allegations of wrongdoing are routinely referred to the Treasury Departments inspector general for tax administration for further review.

Federal privacy laws preclude us from discussing specific taxpayer situations, the IRS said.

Audits are handled by career civil servants, and the IRS has strong safeguards in place to protect the exam process  and against politically motivated audits, the statement continued. Its ludicrous and untrue to suggest that senior IRS officials somehow targeted specific individuals for National Research Program audits.

A Trump spokesperson did not immediately return a request for comment.

Both Comey and McCabe repeatedly came under fire from Trump during his presidency.

Comeys decision to reopen an investigation into then-presidential candidate Hillary Clintons private email server two weeks before the 2016 election was seen by many Democrats as a factor in her eventual loss.

But Trump fired Comey nearly four months into his term as president. At the time, Trump cited recommendations to dismiss Comey from then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions and then-Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein.

But in the years since, Trump has offered varying explanations for why he removed the former FBI director and has at times acknowledged that the Russia investigation played a role.

Comeys firing in May 2017 led to the appointment of special counsel Robert Mueller to probe potential links between the Trump campaign and Russia as well as possible obstruction of justice.

Sessions fired McCabe just a day before he was scheduled to retire amid allegations he lied about leaking information about Clintons private email server. McCabe filed a lawsuit in 2019 claiming his firing was politically motivated.

____________


Donald Trump Appraisers Cushman & Wakefield Held in Contempt in NY Probe

The Manhattan judge who is presiding over the New York attorney general's investigation into the Trump Organization on Tuesday found longtime Donald Trump appraisers Cushman & Wakefield in contempt of court and ordered they pay a $10,000-a-day fine  their penalty for "cavalierly" blowing a deadline for turning over documents last week.

The judge, New York Supreme Court Justice Arthur Engoron, set the identical daily fine when Trump himself failed to fully comply with subpoenas for documents in the investigation. Trump has had to forfeit a $110,000 check, his cumulative fine, to the AG's office before his contempt order was lifted.

In Cushman's case, the fine will begin to accumulate on July 7, the judge wrote in an order that pointedly criticized the company for having "only itself to blame if it chose to treat the looming deadlines cavalierly."

The subpoeana for the yet-filed documents had been filed back in September, and after repeated failed court challenges by Cushman, had come due on Wednesday.

On Friday, lawyers for the AG asked Engoron to respond to the missed deadline  and to Cushman's request for a two-week extention  with an "enforcement" action instead.

The documents that Cushman has yet to turn over must comply with these two requests, according to the subpoena: the first is for, "All documents and communications concerning any work performed for Donald J. Trump or the Trump Organization." The second request is for "All documents and communications concerning any work performed concerning property or assets owned by Donald J. Trump or the Trump Organization."

In asking for more time, Cushman had complained that it was behind in parsing out the relevant communications from a database of 72 million pages of emails from current and former employees.

"This Court finds that Cushman & Wakefield's willful non-compliance with Court-ordered deadlines warrants imposing sanctions to coerce compliance," the judge wrote.

"Accordingly, this Court hereby finds Cushman & Wakefield, Inc., to be in contempt of Court and orders that, commencing July 7, 2022, Cushman & Wakefield shall be fined the sum of $10,000, to be paid to [the Office of the Attorney General], for every day that it fails to fully comply with OAG's subpoeanas.

A rep for Cushman said the contempt order "demonstrates a failure to understand the extreme lengths Cushman has gone to in order to comply with the Court's order."

Hundreds of thousands of pages and over 650 appraisals have been turned over since February, the rep added.

"Cushman disagrees with any suggestion that the firm has not exercised diligence and good faith in complying with the Court's order, and we will be appealing this decision," he said.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump documentary by Jan. 6 panel witness to debut on Discovery+ July 10

The new documentary on former president Trump, his inner circle and his family is slated to debut this weekend on Discoverys streaming service.

The filmmaker behind the series, Alex Holder, recently testified to the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol.

All three episodes of Unprecedented will air on Sunday, July 10, and feature never-before-seen footage and interviews with Trump and members of his family.

Holder, in public statements issued through his attorney, has said the Trump family had no control over what would be contained in the documentary.

During a trailer of the series published recently, Trump is seen on camera telling Holder, I think I treat people well, unless they dont treat me well, in which case you go to war.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump, son removed from social media firms board weeks before federal subpoenas

Former President Trump and his son were among six board members removed from the board of Trumps social media company weeks before it was hit with federal subpoenas, according to state records.

Florida state business records showed Trump, Donald Trump Jr. and the four others were removed as board members of the Trump Media and Technology Group on June 8, based on a filing with the states Division of Corporations. Roughly three weeks later, the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) and a grand jury in Manhattan subpoenaed the company.

The news was first reported by The Herald-Tribune.

Other board members removed include Wes Moss, Kashyap Patel, Andrew Northwall and Scott Glabe, according to the filing.

A spokesperson for the Trump Media and Technology Group denied that Trump is no longer a board member in a statement posted on Truth Social, the social media app associated with Trumps media company.

Contrary to an exclusive fake news story filed by a reporter who is incapable of understanding state business records, Donald Trump remains on the board of Trump Media and Technology Group. In fact, the reporter acknowledges that Trumps title is chairman, but apparently has no clue what a chairman presides over. Hopefully this helps clarify things, the post states.

The statement does not acknowledge why the filing calls for Trump and others to be removed. A spokesperson for the company did not immediately respond to additional questions from The Hill.

Both federal subpoenas appear focused on the merger between Trumps media company and the special purpose acquisition company, or SPAC, called Digital World Acquisitions Corp., based on regulatory filings.

The company was launched, along with Truth Social, after Trump left office and was suspended from mainstream platforms like Twitter and Facebook after the companies found he violated their policies with tweets about the riot at the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021.

Truth Social brands itself as pro-free speech with limited content moderation and caters to a right-wing audience. But it has failed to gain significant traction since launching.

______________


Court nixes Trump-era rules loosening endangered species protections

A federal court on Tuesday reinstated endangered species protections that were loosened under the Trump administration.

Judge Jon Tigar, an Obama appointee, vacated the rules in question.

Under the Trump rules the Fish and Wildlife Service no longer provided the same protections to species that are considered threatened   those that are likely to become endangered  as they do for species that are endangered.

The rules also would have allowed for the consideration of economic impacts in deciding whether to protect a species. Conservationists additionally raised concerns that the rules could limit the consideration of climate change.

The Trump administrations changes faced significant resistance from environmentalists, who brought the lawsuit.

The whole point of the Endangered Species Act is to give protections to species that are on the brink of extinction, Kristen Boyles, an attorney at Earthjustice, told The Hill.

The Trump rules that have today been repealed did nothing to help species and in fact did affirmative harm to how species are protected in this country, Boyles added. By the court ruling today, we go back to the regulatory interpretation that had been in place for over 40 years.

The Trump administration said at the time it finalized the changes that it was easing the regulatory burden on the American public.

Last year, the Biden administration had asked the court to order a second look at the Trump rules, but did not ask the court to nix the changed rules in the meantime.

It said that getting rid of the Trump rules while it reassesses them would cause confusion  by abruptly altering the applicable regulatory framework and creating uncertainty about which standards to apply.

Nevertheless, in the case, Tigar argued that since the Biden administration has indicated that it would reevaluate the regulations, it seems doubtful that getting rid of them entirely would add to the confusion.

Interior Department spokesperson Tyler Cherry said that the department was reviewing the decision when asked for comment.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump says hes made up his mind about 2024, big decision is timing of announcement

Former President Trump says he has made a decision about running for the White House again in 2024.

The big decision, he told New York magazine in an interview published Thursday, is whether to announce before or after Novembers midterm elections.

Well, in my own mind, Ive already made that decision, so nothing factors in anymore. In my own mind, Ive already made that decision, he said.

He added, Do I go before or after? That will be my big decision.

Trump said announcing before the midterms could come with an advantage, dissuading other potential candidates from launching their own campaigns.

Let people know. I think a lot of people would not even run if I did that because, if you look at the polls, they dont even register. Most of these people, he said. And I think that you would actually have a backlash against them if they ran. People want me to run.

He also said wasnt worried about other potential 2024 GOP candidates and that he didnt consider Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who is widely considered the top Republican contender should Trump not run, a rival.

Multiple sources told The Hill earlier this month that Trump and his allies have discussed making an announcement about his campaign status as early as this summer, and multiple news outlets reported that Trump was considering launching his campaign this month, possibly around the Fourth of July.

But some advisers pushed against an earlier announcement, with one source telling The Hill there is no rush because Trump remains popular and influential in the Republican Party.

One person knowledgeable about the discussions told New York magazine that Trump was prepared to announce his run on July 4, but allies like Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) were opposed to the idea because it would cause him to take responsibility for the midterm elections in November.

In his interview, Trump denied considering a July 4 announcement.

I never said I was going to. That was just fake news. Somebody said that I was going to, he said. I dont think it was any of our people.

A Republican strategist told The Hill that Trump announcing sooner would be beneficial for the former president but harmful for the party because it would support Democrats arguments tying the party to Trump.

Trump may also be motivated to make his announcement on the earlier side to reinforce his argument that the work of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection is politically motivated.

The committee has held a series of public hearings over the past month and is expected to release a final report on its findings later this year.

Some committee members have discussed the possibility of recommending charges against Trump for his actions leading up to and during the riot.

The Washington Post reported on Thursday that two advisers said Trump is looking at announcing in September, and one source said there is a 70 percent chance Trump announces before the midterms.

The Post reported that Trump has begun meeting with top donors to discuss the 2024 election, and his team has instructed others to have an online infrastructure ready if he announces soon.

The RealClearPolitics polling average shows Trump well ahead of his potential GOP challengers, averaging 53 percent of the vote, followed by DeSantis with 20.5 percent.

----------


## thailazer

^ And the train wreck starts . . .

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

If I understood this correctly, all he said is that he made a decision in his own mind , and we all know well tethered in reality that mind is, but he does not say what that decision is. IMO this is simply another attempt to keep himself relevant and string those stupid enough to still support him along.

----------


## S Landreth

^Damage control. These January 6th hearings have hurt his support (recent NYT poll)/image and it needs to draw some attention away from those hearings. And maybe that donate button on the truth social website hasn’t been clicked on enough.

New York AG delays Trump deposition after Ivana Trump's death

The deposition of former President Trump and two of his children has been delayed, the office of New York's attorney general said Friday, citing the death of Ivana Trump.

*Driving the news: "*In light of the passing of Ivana Trump yesterday, we received a request from counsel for Donald Trump and his children to adjourn all three depositions, which we have agreed to," a spokesperson for New York Attorney General Letitia James said.


"This is a temporary delay and the depositions will be rescheduled as soon as possible. There is no other information about dates or otherwise to provide at this time."

*The big picture:* New York Attorney General Letitia James requested a deposition from Trump and two of his eldest children, Donald Trump Jr. and Ivanka Trump, as part of an ongoing civil investigation into potential fraud at the Trump Organization.


The questioning was set to begin on Friday.Ivana Trump, Donald Trump's ex-wife and the mother of his three oldest children, died on Thursday, the former president announced. She was 73."She was a wonderful, beautiful, and amazing woman, who led a great and inspirational life," Trump said of his former wife.

----------


## S Landreth

> Damage control. These January 6th hearings have hurt his support (recent NYT poll)/image and it needs to draw some attention away from those hearings. And maybe that donate button on the truth social website hasn’t been clicked on enough.


 :Smile: 

Trump's fundraising falls in first half of 2022

Former President Donald Trump raised about $36 million in the first half of 2022, the lowest amount since he left the White House, the Washington Post reports, citing federal filings.

The big picture: This places Trump behind another potential contender in the 2024 presidential race, Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R), who raised about $45 million in the same six-month period, the Post reported.

Driving the news: The former president's fundraising committee brought in $17 million this quarter, bringing the half-year total to $36 million, per the Post.

Why it matters: This is the first time since Trump left office that his six-month fundraising numbers have dropped below $50 million, according to the Post.

Between January and June 2021, Trump brought in about $56 million. He raised another $51 million between July and December 2021.

The Post noted that these numbers do not include donations made to Trump's Save America PAC.

----------


## tomcat



----------


## S Landreth

Pulitzers rejects Trump demand to revoke WaPo, NYT awards

The Pulitzer Prize board on Monday rejected requests from former President Trump to revoke national reporting awards given to The Washington Post and The New York Times.

Trump had repeatedly asked the board to rescind the 2018 Pulitzer Prizes in National Reporting, which were awarded to the staffs of the two outlets for their reporting examining Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election.

The Pulitzer board commissioned a review of the winning works, but found no reason to pull back the awards.

“The separate reviews converged in their conclusions: that no passages or headlines, contentions or assertions in any of the winning submissions were discredited by facts that emerged subsequent to the conferral of the prizes,” the board said in a statement.

“The 2018 Pulitzer Prizes in National Reporting stand,” the statement continued.

The board said the review followed an established, formal process to review complaints against winning entries.

Trump has pressed for the Pulitzers to be revoked since October, labeling the winning stories “totally incorrect reporting” that “have become worthless and meaningless.”

The board said the requests from Trump and others, who they did not name, prompted the reviews, which were conducted by individuals with no connection to the two papers or each other.

The former president has repeatedly lambasted reporting of Russian interference in the 2016 election as a hoax, writing to the board in May that the outlets’ winning work was “a distortion of fact and a personal defamation.”

Trump also said at the time he would file litigation if the board did not “do the right thing on its own.”

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump also said at the time he would file litigation if the board did not “do the right thing on its own.”


He seem to really like losing lawsuits, the stupid fat wanker.

----------


## cyrille

I see Trump is calling for better standards of law and order in DC.













 :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

> Trump also said at the time he would file litigation if the board did not “do the right thing on its own.”


Fark . . . what an utter cretin

----------


## Cujo

DOJ has Trump under Criminal investigation.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump threatens CNN with lawsuit over defamatory reporting

Former President Trump on Wednesday said he planned to file a lawsuit against CNN, alleging the network has repeatedly defamed him dating back to his 2016 campaign for the presidency.

I have notified CNN of my intent to file a lawsuit over their repeated defamatory statements against me, Trump said in a statement. I will also be commencing actions against other media outlets who have defamed me and defrauded the public regarding the overwhelming evidence of fraud throughout the 2020 Election. I will never stop fighting for the truth and for the future of our Country!

The 282-page letter from Trumps attorneys to CNN executives, dated July 21, calls for the network to retract or correct numerous on-air statements and published articles about Trump that the lawyers allege are false and defamatory.

The letter goes on to cite dozens of examples, many of which relate to the networks coverage of Trumps repeated claims that the 2020 presidential election was fraudulent. CNN coverage frequently referred to those claims as lies, false narratives and baseless theories, among other terms.

The lawsuit alleges those descriptions are false and defamatory, in part because Trump genuinely believes his claims that the election was stolen.

Without regard for President Trumps genuine belief in his statements, CNN has published numerous articles characterizing him as a liar and the purveyor of the Big Lie,' the letter to CNN states.

But perhaps in a preview of how Trumps lawsuit is likely to be received, dozens of lawsuits filed after the 2020 alleging there was widespread fraud that tipped the scales in favor of Joe Biden were summarily dismissed because of a lack of evidence, in some cases by judges appointed by Trump.

Trump has spent the 18 months since leaving office continuing to claim the 2020 election was stolen or rigged against him, including as recently as Tuesday during a speech in Washington, D.C. Multiple audits and recounts have validated Bidens victory, and many former Trump administration officials have said there was not enough fraud to change the outcome.

Many of the articles cited in the lawsuit are opinion or analysis pieces about Trumps rhetoric after the 2020 election, in some cases tying that rhetoric to the attack on the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021. Others are news articles documenting the frequency of his inaccurate statements about election fraud.

The lawsuit also references commentary on CNN after the 2016 election by various Democrats who asserted Russian interference played a role in getting Trump elected. The intelligence community has established Russia interfered in that election.

Trump has a habit of threatening to sue those who speak critically of him, though he has rarely followed through in recent years. 

He previously threatened to sue the women accusing him of sexual misconduct ahead of the 2016 election; he threatened to sue The New York Times over critical coverage; and he suggested he may sue Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) over comments before he was first impeached.

Trump has also previously argued the United States should change its libel laws to make it easier to sue the media and authors over their work.

Many other news outlets have routinely referred to Trumps claims about the 2020 election as baseless or lies, but the former president has long feuded with CNN and its employees.

The network recently hired Chris Licht to replace Jeff Zucker as CEO. Licht reportedly told network anchors in a meeting last month that they should rein in the use of the phrase the big lie when referring to Trumps election claims, worrying it was too partisan.

CNN declined to comment.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Former President Trump on Wednesday said he planned to file a lawsuit against CNN


Go on then you stupid fat orange c u n t.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## bsnub

Last Friday, after four decades at the helm of World Wrestling Entertainment, Vince McMahon announced his retirement.  Given the avalanche of sexual misconduct allegations against him, the  news looked like a victory for decency. But nothing is ever quite what  it seems in professional wrestling.

McMahon  is no longer chairman and chief executive of the multimedia firm, nor  will he play his character in WWE programming. But he remains the  largest single stockholder in the publicly traded company and reportedly controls 80 percent of shareholder votes.

This  confusion is appropriate. After all, McMahon made his billions by  sledgehammering down the wall between fantasy and reality, leaving  everyone else to wander in the dust. But this latest twist in McMahon’s  long, bizarre story is a useful lesson in the difference between a real  political win and a tantalizing illusion of victory.

“Professional”  wrestling has never been a legitimate sporting competition; the  outcomes of wrestlers’ bouts are preplanned to inflame the audience’s  passions. But that fact used to be concealed by an informal code known  as “kayfabe,” intended to uphold the illusion that pro wrestling was as  real as baseball or tennis. Kayfabe had to be maintained both inside and  outside the ring. That meant never breaking character in public.  Wrestlers who performed as “babyfaces,” or good guys, could be fired on  the spot if they were caught sinning. “Heels,” or bad guys, couldn’t be  seen doing random acts of kindness.

McMahon  broke the code in the latter half of the 1980s when he formally  admitted that all matches and storylines were preplanned. By putting  himself in the same legal category as the circus or the Harlem  Globetrotters, he was able to escape the purview of state athletic  commissions, which had levied taxes and enforced safety regulations in  pro wrestling for decades.

But his greatest political innovation didn’t come in a lobbying campaign. It emerged in the wrestling ring.

In  the late 1990s, McMahon chose to make himself the primary character in  his own programming. He became a supreme heel known as “Mr. McMahon”: a  sadistic, greedy, womanizing billionaire who antagonized the fans’  favorite wrestlers. The character represented the worst impulses in the  human spirit. It also bore an uncanny resemblance to the real-life Vince  McMahon, but always with a protective layer of irony.

If  old kayfabe meant committing to a lie and calling it the truth,  McMahon’s new type mixed truth and lies liberally until the two were  indistinguishable. If you were a fan, you either let the spectacular  confusion wash over and titillate you, or you became obsessed with  picking apart what was real and what wasn’t. Either way, you were  consuming the product. Either way, McMahon won.

Even if you don’t follow wrestling, these themes may sound familiar.

Donald  Trump grew up on the wrestling programs run by Vince’s father, and the  former president remains an avid fan of the art form — and of McMahon.

They’ve  known each other since the 1980s, when Trump enthusiastically “hosted”  two installments of McMahon’s annual WrestleMania extravaganza near his  Atlantic City casino. Trump, playing himself, even engaged in a  months-long rivalry with Mr. McMahon in 2007, culminating in a  WrestleMania performance where he shaved McMahon bald.

Trump’s  WWE journey wasn’t just an education in how to be a wrestling heel. He  was learning how to hold an audience’s attention and how to let his  enemies’ accusations make him more powerful, skills that would allow him  to win the 2016 election.

Trump’s  ascent to the Oval Office brought McMahon’s revolutionary anti-ethics  to the highest echelons of power. Now, it has become common to describe  politics as kayfabe, whether the illusion is playing out in staged  debates between dueling paid commentators on cable news, or in the  careers of a generation of conspiracy-theory-spouting Republican  politicians.

But  there is a way out of the hall of mirrors that kayfabe represents.  Rather than trying to adjudicate the drama, look for who really benefits  from a given system. Once you find out where power lies and uncover the  agenda behind the spectacle, you will know what you’re up against — and  how to fight back effectively.

McMahon’s  resignation is proof. While he may be publicly disgraced, the new WWE  co-chief executives are a McMahon loyalist and McMahon’s own daughter.  The new director of creative is McMahon’s son-in-law. If the company  gets sold, as some have speculated, McMahon stands to make a fortune.

It’s  worth approaching the latest twists in Trump’s story with a gimlet eye.  The spectacle of his prosecution, whether at the federal level or in  Georgia, would be tantalizing. But the real victory would be the hard  work of protecting the country’s election infrastructure state by state  and county by county.

The  heels are winning at every turn. The babyfaces are shameful  embarrassments. No one knows what to believe. We might be living in Mr.  McMahon’s world. But we don’t have to accept his rules.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...-resign-trump/

----------


## harrybarracuda

"art form"?

 :rofl:

----------


## pickel

^^
Until Trump loses in 2024, or is in jail, I will never consider it to be post-Trump politics. In fact, that won't even stop it. Yer fucked, and Merrick Garland is taking too long.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Could be an interesting read:




> *They Want to Kill Americans: The Militias, Terrorists, and Deranged Ideology of the Trump Insurgency Hardcover – July 12, 2022*by Malcolm Nance (Author)
> 
> 
> To varying degrees, as many as 74 million Americans have expressed hostility towards American democracy. Their radicalization is increasingly visible in our day to day life: in neighbor’s or family member’s open discussion of bizarre conspiracy theories, reveling in the fantasy of mass murdering the liberals they believe are drinking the blood of children. These are the results of the deranged series of lies stoked by former President Donald Trump, made worse by the global pandemic.
> 
> The first steps of an American fracture were predicted by Malcolm Nance months before the January 6, 2021 insurrection, heralding the start of a generational terror threat greater than either al-Qaeda or the Islamic State. Nance calls this growing unrest the Trump Insurgency in the United States or TITUS.
> 
> The post-2020 election urge to return to a place of “normalcy”―to forget―is the worst response we can have. American militiamen, terrorists, and radicalized political activists are already armed in mass numbers and regularly missed in the media; principally because Trump’s most loyal and violent foot soldiers benefit from the ultimate privilege―being white.
> 
> They Want to Kill Americans is the first detailed look into the heart of the active Trump-led insurgency, setting the stage for a second nation-wide rebellion on American soil. This is a chilling and deeply researched early warning to the nation from a counterterrorism intelligence professional: America is primed for a possible explosive wave of terrorist attacks and armed confrontations that aim to bring about a Donald Trump led dictatorship.


In this torrent:

Download The New York Times Best Sellers: Fiction & Non-Fiction - August 7, 2022 Torrent | 1337x

----------


## S Landreth

Brooke Harrington - As a tax researcher, I was skeptical of rumors Trump buried his ex-wife in that sad little plot of dirt on his Bedminster, NJ golf course just for tax breaks.

So I checked the NJ tax code & folks...it's a trifecta of tax avoidance. Property, income & sales tax, all eliminated. https://twitter.com/EBHarrington/sta...33320469905409

----------


## S Landreth

LIV Golf Tournament at Trump Club Sees Thin Crowds, $1 Tickets: Reports

Thin crowds were reported at the Saudi-backed LIV Golf tournament taking place at former President Donald Trump's New Jersey club this weekendwith tickets reportedly being sold for as little as $1 online.

LIV Golf, which aims to rival the near century-old PGA Tour, has drawn substantial controversy due to it being financed by Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund. The kingdom has faced strong criticism from Democrats and Republicans alike for its documented human rights abuses, and particularly for the grisly murder of Washington Post contributor Jamal Khashoggi at the Saudi consulate in Istanbul in 2018.

While LIV Golf managed to attract some high-profile professional golfers, the PGA Tour barred its members from participating in the competition. Trump, however, embraced the new tournament after the PGA Tour ended its plan to host its championship at his Bedminster club following the events of January 6, 2021.

The New York Times reported Friday that the crowds at the event were "thin and scant at many holes," although it also noted the "easy camaraderie" among the players. Similarly, The Wall Street Journal reported that many holes "had just a smattering of fans as the day progressed" on Friday. The conservative newspaper additionally reported that tickets for the event were being sold for as little as $1 on StubHub.com.

A search by Newsweek on Saturday afternoon showed tickets for the Sunday event at Trump's Bedminster club being sold for as little as $7 and $8 on the ticketing website. Some event tickets were going for as much as $150 as well.

"The golf itself, meanwhile, wasn't exactly superchargedlight crowds were spread across much of the vast grounds here on the first day of the tournament," the Journal reported.

Golfweek, meanwhile, described the crowd as "lively." Some attendees reportedly chanted "Four more years!" and "Let's go Brandon!" when Trump made his first appearance to tee-off at the event. "Let's go Brandon" has become a popular slogan by right-wing critics of President Joe Biden, as it stands in for "F*** Joe Biden."

Trump shrugged off criticism of the Saudi financing behind the event, saying the funders were his friends

"I've known these people for a long time in Saudi Arabia and they have been friends of mine for a long time," Trump said Thursday, according to The Times.

"They've invested in many American companies. They own big percentages of many, many American companies and frankly, what they are doing for golf is so great, what they are doing for the players is so great. The salaries are going to go way up," the former president said.

___________

"Nobody has gotten to the bottom of 9/11 unfortunately, and they should have," Trump said.

We simply cannot understand how you could agree to accept money from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabias golf league to host their tournament at your golf course, and to do so in the shadows of Ground Zero in New Jersey, which lost over 700 residents during the attacks.

----------


## S Landreth

Good news...........


Trump wins CPAC straw poll with more than two-thirds of the vote

Former President Trump won a comfortable majority of the vote in the Conservative Political Action Conferences (CPAC) straw poll, maintaining his position as the favorite for the 2024 Republican presidential nomination.

Organizers announced at CPACs convention in Texas that Trump won 69 percent of the vote, followed by Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) with 24 percent. Trump expanded his lead from the last CPAC straw poll in February, when he received the support of 59 percent of voting attendees to DeSantis 28 percent.

Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) came in third place with 2 percent, while other choices received 1 percent support or less.

In a hypothetical poll without Trump in the race, DeSantis held the lead with 65 percent. Donald Trump Jr. came in second place with 8 percent, Cruz came in third with 6 percent and former Secretary of State Mike Pompeo came in fourth with 5 percent.

Despite DeSantis gaining attention as a possible alternative to Trump as the 2024 GOP nominee, Trump has consistently dominated CPACs informal straw polls since he left office last year.

Trump won the straw poll taken at CPAC in February 2021, about a month after his term ended, with 55 percent of the vote, followed by DeSantis with 21 percent. He received 70 percent support in the straw poll taken at a second CPAC convention last July.

DeSantis has meanwhile remained the consistent second-place finisher but has been unable to top 30 percent support.

DeSantis led among potential choices to be the vice-presidential nominee with 43 percent, followed by South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) with 9 percent and Pompeo at 7 percent.

Trumps approval rating among CPAC attendees ticked up to 99 percent, up two points from February. Nine out of 10 said they strongly approve of Trumps performance as president.

More than 60 percent of voters listed election integrity as the most important issue, a sign of Trumps influence on the party as he continues to claim without evidence that voter fraud cost him reelection in the 2020 presidential election.

More than half of voters listed building a border wall and immigration as one of the most important issues, while about 30 percent listed energy independence and constitutional rights, respectively.

The results also showed that CPAC attendees largely do not expect President Biden or Vice President Harris to be the Democratic nominee in 2024.

A 37 percent plurality believe California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) will be the Democratic nominee, while 16 percent expect former first lady Michelle Obama. Biden was chosen by 8 percent, along with former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. Harris was chosen by 4 percent.

_____________


CPAC Has A Special Exhibit: A Sobbing Jan. 6 Rioter In Jail

Waiting for a pardon

----------


## misskit

*Trump says his Mar-a-Lago home was 'raided' by 'large group of FBI agents'*

MIAMI — Former President Donald Trump said in a statement Monday that his home at Mar-a-Lago in Palm Beach, Florida, was “raided” by “a large group of FBI agents.”


Trump also claimed the presence of law enforcement was unannounced and the reason was politically motivated, though he did not provide specifics.


“These are dark times for our Nation, as my beautiful home, Mar-A-Lago in Palm Beach, Florida, is currently under siege, raided, and occupied by a large group of FBI agents,” Trump said in a lengthy email statement issued by his Save America political committee.


“After working and cooperating with the relevant Government agencies, this unannounced raid on my home was not necessary or appropriate," Trump said before bemoaning: "They even broke into my safe!"


A person familiar with the matter said the FBI is not disputing that it carried out the search.


At Justice Department headquarters, a spokesperson declined to comment to NBC News. An official at the FBI Washington Field Office declined to comment, and officials at the FBI field office in Miami did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


The White House said it was not given a heads up.


“We did not have notice of the reported action and would refer you to the Justice Department for any additional information,” a White House official said.


The FBI raid came days after Attorney General Merrick Garland told NBC News that the "most wide-ranging investigation" in Justice Department history was examining not only the rioters who invaded the Capitol and physically attacked officers, but was also examining whether anyone was “criminally responsible for interfering with the peaceful transfer of power from one administration to another."

In February, the National Archives and Records Administration asked the Justice Department to examine whether Trump’s handling of White House records violated federal law, a story first reported by The Washington Post and subsequently confirmed by NBC News sources.


The status of that request is unclear.


In mid-January, the National Archives “arranged for the transport from Mar-a-Lago to the National Archives of 15 boxes that contained Presidential records, following discussions with President Trump’s representatives in 2021,” the agency said in a statement.


Trump’s involvement in the Jan. 6 riot, which resulted in his second impeachment, is also the subject of a House committee examining the insurrection.


Of how the law enforcement action might affect Trump’s political aspirations, a person close to Trump said: “If he wasn’t running before, he is now.”


The source, who was not authorized to speak publicly, appeared to be suggesting that Trump might benefit from being an active candidate for the presidency if he faces legal jeopardy.


Trump is not at Mar-a-Lago, his winter residence. He often spends his summers at Trump National Golf Club Bedminster in New Jersey.


https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/don...ents-rcna42133

----------


## harrybarracuda

Remember when Nixon said "I am not a crook"?

----------


## Backspin

Trump is too stupid to realize that he should get out of politics. Why raids and all this BS ? Just take him out

----------


## bsnub

> Trump says his Mar-a-Lago home was 'raided' by 'large group of FBI agents'


This is a big thing. It is unprecedented, as no former president has ever had his home raided. This is all regarding January 6th I would imagine. I hope they file charges on him before the next election.

LOCK HIM UP!  :Smile:

----------


## beachbound

The real target of this investigation, isnt Donald Trump, its you, the American people.: Laura Ingraham Faux Noise

----------


## bsnub

> “The real target of this investigation, isn’t Donald Trump, it’s you, the American people.“: Laura Ingraham Faux Noise


Absolutely irresponsible nonsense, and sadly a bunch of dimwits are going to believe that crap.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> “The real target of this investigation, isn’t Donald Trump, it’s you, the American people.“: Laura Ingraham Faux Noise


Fortunately very few of the American people actually watch her fucking nonsense.

----------


## Backspin

Shit is going down

Rep. Anthony Sabatini





@AnthonySabatini

It’s time for us in the Florida Legislature to call an emergency legislative session & amend our laws regarding federal agencies. Sever all ties with DOJ immediately. Any FBI agent conducting law enforcement functions outside the purview of our State should be arrested upon sight.

----------


## bsnub

> Shit is going down


 No, it's not you moron. That guy is a total trumpanzee wack job. More crap from you as usual.

----------


## misskit

^^ WHO?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

I have to say, the Trump rhetoric is utterly staggering.  "Raided"..... HAHAHA.  They did not show up and break his doors down, drop tear gas and send in a full tactical team. They showed up unannounced and executed a warrant. It happens all the time with people who have allegedly broken the law and committed a crime. What does not happen, and Trump should be ashamed, is they did this to a former President.  That alone speaks volumes about his character. IMHO, Trump should be put on trial like any common alleged law breaker and let a jury decide. Regardless the outcome again Trump sets a new low bar for a President of the United States. As a US citizen, its embarrassing.  For me what I think is quite unnerving is that he has a bunch of uneducated knuckle draggers who follow him because he has convinced them he wants to fix it all.  Most probably do not even know why they follow him. 

Again as I have said. Biden is no star performer. He was the lesser of 2 evils and the next election will likely be the same because amazingly with all the young political prospects out there, this is the best we can bring to the table and that because he who has the money, owns the vote.  

Anyway, let the games begin.... It will be more retarded, more divisive and more chaos then it was before.

----------


## Norton

> For me what I think is quite unnerving is that he has a bunch of uneducated knuckle draggers who follow him because he has convinced them he wants to fix it all.


Very unnerving. We know exactly what his ardent followers will do in response to Trump's encouragement. 

Trump is one sick power hungry scam artist who has a history of convincing the weak minded to do his bidding.

Beware, the man is definitely far more dangerous to the US than the jihadi recently taken out in Afghanistan.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just a reminder:




> To obtain a search warrant, prosecutors must establish probable cause of crime and then persuade the authorities it is justified.
> A prosecutor gives a sworn affidavit to an FBI agent and it is then carefully considered by a federal judge.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump 2016 Campaign Lawyers Won't Enforce NDA Agreement

After Losing in Court, Donald Trumps 2016 Campaign Abandons Confidentiality Provisions That Silenced Workers

The legal team behind Donald Trumps 2016 campaign will no longer seek to punish workers who speak publicly about their time working to get the former president elected.

The campaigns reversal came after a judge voided their non-disclosure agreements as vague and indefinite. Trumps legal team quickly jockeyed to seek a litigation advantage from their concession toward its workers on Tuesday.

Lawyers for Donald J. Trump for President, Inc.  now known as the Make America Great Again PAC  disclosed the concession in a letter filed in court on Tuesday. In that letter, the lawyers asked U.S. District Judge Paul G. Gardephe, a George W. Bush appointee, for a conference to discuss the campaigns intended motion to dismiss the lawsuit brought by Jessica Denson, who had previously led the campaigns Hispanic outreach efforts.

In Tuesdays letter, attorneys Jared Blumetti and Patrick McPartland shared language from a declaration filed in June by Bradley T. Crate, the treasurer of the Make America Great Again PAC, the new title of the organization previously known as Donald J. Trump for President, Inc.

The Campaign hereby avows that it shall not ever enforce or attempt to enforce any confidentiality or non-disparagement provisions contained in any written agreements signed by any employees, independent contractors, or volunteers who worked for the Campaign on the 2016 Presidential Election, said Crates declaration, which was signed on June 6, 2022.

The next month, Crate sent a three-sentence letter to all campaign workers releasing them from their obligations under the confidentiality provisions.

We understand that you signed an NDA in connection with your working for the Campaign during the 2016 Presidential Election, the tersely-worded letter said. We are writing to advise you that you are no longer bound by the confidentiality and non-disparagement provisions in your NDA. The Campaign has determined that it will not enforce these provisions.

In Tuesdays filing, the Trump lawyers said in a footnote that the campaign took these steps on its own volition despite having strong defenses against class certification, which, among other things, include the fact that any class certification motion would be barred by the binding arbitration provisions contained in the putative class members agreements with the Campaign.

The letter also criticized Denson for continuing to pursue the lawsuit.

The Campaign has provided plaintiff with a copy of the above referenced declaration and advised her counsel that this lawsuit is now moot, the letter says. For reasons best known to her, plaintiff has nevertheless insisted on proceeding with the lawsuit and stated that she will oppose any motion to dismiss based on mootness ground.

Trumps lawyers indicated surprise that Denson hadnt appeared to use their clients favored form of public communication to broadcast the decision not to pursue claims against 2016 campaign workers.

Indeed, despite the Campaigns representation to plaintiff that she was free to publish the declaration on social media or however she deemed fit, it is the Campaigns understanding that she has not done so, a footnote said.

Densons legal team said that the letter from Trumps legal team is a good start, but the lawsuit isnt over.

Were pleased the Campaign now understands that its NDA is illegal and has agreed not to attempt to enforce it ever again, attorney David Bowles, who represents Denson, told Law&Crime in an email. But todays letter is not legally binding, and therefore doesnt resolve our lawsuit. We are continuing to press forward on behalf of Lead Plaintiff Jessica Denson and everyone who signed this NDA to ensure that no one can attempt to enforce this illegal contract. Its necessary that we do so because this NDA poses a profound danger to constitutionally protected rights of free speech and threatens to cut off public access to critical information about candidates for public office and public officials.

https://s3.documentcloud.org/documen...etter-8922.pdf

----------


## thailazer

The guy is like a sticky booger on your finger....

----------


## S Landreth

Florida swing voters: Bring on the search warrants

Florida swing voters in our latest Engagious/Schlesinger focus groups said the FBI's search of Mar-a-Lago was justified — and that it would be a "serious crime" if former President Trump did take classified documents from the White House.

*Why it matters:* Trump's GOP allies are almost universally echoing his unsubstantiated claims of law enforcement overreach or politicization. The aggressive rhetoric may be boosting Trump's base support and fundraising, but it's not cutting through for this mix of Democrats, independents and Republicans who once backed him.

*Details:* Eleven of 12 participants said it was appropriate for the FBI to execute a signed search warrant at the home of the former president — and that it would be a serious crime to take documents from the White House in an unauthorized fashion even if that person previously held the office.


None said they would support Trump if he ran again.

*How it works:* Engagious/Schlesinger conducted two online focus groups on Tuesday night with 12 Floridians who voted for Trump in 2016 then Joe Biden in 2020.


One is now registered as a Republican, four as independents and seven as Democrats.While a focus group is not a statistically significant sample like a poll, the responses show how some voters are thinking and talking about current events.

*What they're saying:* "Just because he was president doesn't mean he should get a pass," said Sharelle H., 35. "I feel like he should be made an example of because he's human and a citizen just like all of us."


Lilly L., 36, said the FBI "must have had a really good reason to go inside his home" and "wouldn't do that out of the blue."Chris W., 49, said when it comes to Trump's handling of sensitive documents, "He has a kind of cavalier attitude with things like that. ... I wouldn't be surprised if he has a stash of a bunch of files. ... I don't trust the guy."Luis H., 37, said he thinks Trump was "hiding stuff about Jan. 6."

*Flashback:* In July, 10 of 14 Wisconsin swing voters said Trump should be prosecuted for his attempts to overturn the 2020 election and role in the attack on the Capitol; 10 of 13 Arizona swing voters said the same in June.


"In supporting the FBI raid, these Florida swing voters resemble the overwhelming majority of Trump-to-Biden voters we interviewed in Arizona in June and Wisconsin in July who want to see Trump prosecuted for Jan. 6," said Rich Thau, president of Engagious and moderator of the focus groups.

*The big picture:* These focus group participants weren't just sour on Trump. Nearly all said they'd prefer Democrat Charlie Crist to incumbent Ron DeSantis in this year's governor's race and none said they wanted DeSantis to be the next president.


Many took issue with DeSantis' stances on social issues, including the so-called "Don't Say Gay" bill and abortion restrictions.

----------


## Cujo

Ya gotta laugh.
The twittersphere has fun with this.
(click the link)



> HuffPost
> Kevin McCarthy Accidentally Drops Sick Burn On Trump As Fauci Slam Backfires
> 
> Scroll back up to restore default view.
> HuffPost
> Kevin McCarthy Accidentally Drops Sick Burn On Trump As Fauci Slam Backfires
> Ed Mazza
> Wed, August 24, 2022 at 9:09 AM
> In this article:
> ...


Kevin McCarthy Accidentally Drops Sick Burn On Trump As Fauci Slam Backfires

----------


## S Landreth

Trump's Truth Social has trademark application denied as setbacks pile up

The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) refused Donald Trump's application for a trademark for "Truth Social," the name of his social media company earlier this month. A trademark lawyer in Washington surfaced the filing on Thursday.

*Why it matters:* The trademark refusal is just the latest setback for the former president's social media app and its parent company, which have been beset by a raft of issues over the past few months.

*What's happening:* The USPTO found two other companies who already use the Truth Social wording, which would create what's known as "likelihood of confusion" if Trump also got the mark.


Typically, when a company files for a trademark — the distinct brand-name it wishes to use exclusively — lawyers vet the term to make sure there's no conflicts."Ideally, you would pick a name where this wasn't going to happen," said Josh Gerben, a trademark lawyer in Washington, D.C., who tweeted the PTO filing.But sometimes if a client really wants a name, the company will forge ahead, despite what the lawyers say.

*This doesn't spell the end* for the trademark. Trump can appeal, which trademark lawyers believe is likely. Initial refusals aren't uncommon and there are a couple moves the company can make to clear this hurdle. Axios reached out to Truth Social for comment and has not yet heard back.

*The big picture:* Truth Social and the SPAC looking to take its parent company public have faced enormous legal and technical challenges ever since the app was announced last October.


Last week, Digital World Acquisition Group (DWAC), the blank check company that plans to merge with the parent company Truth Social to take it public, looked to delay its earnings reportThe week before it asked shareholders to approve an extension of its merger agreement by a year.The Truth Social app missed its launch deadline, putting thousands of users on a waitlist for weeks.The SPAC is under investigation by the SEC for possibly negotiating their deal prior to DWAC going public, which is illegal if true.An investor sued the SPAC's CEO last year claiming fraud.There's been confusion regarding whether or not certain members of the board are still on the board.

----------


## S Landreth

Company Behind Trump's Truth Social Lost $6.5M, Stock Plunged 72 Percent

Digital World Acquisition, the company behind former President Donald Trump's Truth Social online platform, lost nearly $6.5 million in the first half of 2022 as the company warns of Trump's potential "adverse" impact on business.

Trump launched Truth Social in February, more than a year after he was banned from most social media sites including Facebook and Twitter in the aftermath of January 6, 2021, when a mob of his supportersin part motivated by his unfounded claims of widespread voter fraud during the 2020 presidential electionrioted at the United States Capitol in a failed effort to force Congress to block President Joe Biden's Electoral College victory.

The social media platform has been used by many conservatives as an alternative to Twitter, which they have accused of censoring them, as well as the main way Trump has communicated with his supporters in recent months. However, its launch was plagued by financial and legal issues.

The company's latest filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) outline its latest potential setbacks. According to the filing, the company lost a net of $6,225,776 from January through June 2022.

Trump launched Truth Social in February, more than a year after he was banned from most social media sites including Facebook and Twitter in the aftermath of January 6, 2021, when a mob of his supportersin part motivated by his unfounded claims of widespread voter fraud during the 2020 presidential electionrioted at the United States Capitol in a failed effort to force Congress to block President Joe Biden's Electoral College victory.

The social media platform has been used by many conservatives as an alternative to Twitter, which they have accused of censoring them, as well as the main way Trump has communicated with his supporters in recent months. However, its launch was plagued by financial and legal issues.

The company's latest filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) outline its latest potential setbacks. According to the filing, the company lost a net of $6,225,776 from January through June 2022.

Trump, in a Truth Social post on Saturday, disputed reports that the platform is facing financial problems.

"The Fake News Media is devastated by how well TRUTH is doing so, quite on cue, they are working overtime to criticize and demean it. Actually, many of the big guns in Washington, D.C., are fighting to stop the TRUTH but, they won't be successful. They are going after the outside financial company, and virtually anybody that walks and breaths, but that won't do it. They said it is doing worse since the Raid, but actually it is doing MUCH better, up more than 550%. We all love TRUTH!!!" he wrote.

Still, Truth Social has been dealt a number of recent blows.

On Thursday, the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office declined Trump's application to trademark the name "Truth Social" because two other companies already use the same wording, according to a report from Axios. The company is also facing an investigation into whether it and Trump negotiated before going public, which could constitute a crime, according to Axios.

Despite these setbacks, downloads for Truth Social soared earlier in August after FBI agents raided the former president's Mar-a-Lago residence to retrieve White House documents with sensitive information. Trump said at the time that the search was part of a broader partisan "witch hunt" targeting him and his family, and denied any wrongdoing.

Trumps Truth Social Is in Trouble  Mother Jones

----------


## Cujo

> Trump demands reinstatement as 'rightful' president or 'a new Election, immediately!'


Jaysus H Christ he's not letting this go is he.

Trump Demands Reinstatement or a 'New Election, Immediately!'

----------


## thailazer

^^ He is demented and running scared.  The madman is in the house!

----------


## Cujo

Oops dp

----------


## misskit

*Trump shares barrage of QAnon content and other conspiracy theories on his social media platform*

Former President Donald Trump spent Tuesday morning posting inflammatory messages on social media, including many explicitly promoting the QAnon conspiracy theory.


While Trump has in the past promoted QAnon-inspired accounts and theories, the posts on his Truth Social account were his most explicit, unobscured, QAnon-promoting and QAnon-baiting posts to date.


In one, he reposted the QAnon slogan — “Where We Go One We Go All.” In another, he re-posted a 2017 message from “Q” that’s critical of the intelligence community. The QAnon conspiracy theory was built around Q, an anonymous account that posts periodically on 8kun, often with vague or symbolic language that is then interpreted by followers. The account claims to document a secret battle being waged by Trump against the Democratic Party, which followers of the theory contend is run by satanic, child-eating cannibals who run a pedophile ring filled with celebrities and political elites who have been covertly running the United States government for decades. None of the posts’ concrete predictions have come to fruition.


Users of QAnon forums rejoiced at Trump’s apparent endorsement of the conspiracy theory and its mythology. The top response on the most visited QAnon forum to one of Trump’s posts about the conspiracy theory read simply, “Wipe them out sir.” Others pleaded with Trump to “nuke them from orbit” and to “sir, please finish them off,” referring to QAnon enemies such as Hillary Clinton and President Joe Biden.


In addition to the QAnon-adjacent posts, Trump shared several conspiracy theories Tuesday on his Truth Social site and he re-posted a picture of Biden, Vice President Kamala Harris and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, with the words “Your enemy is not in Russia” written in black bars over their eyes.


The posting spree comes one day after Trump posted a message that he should be reinstated as president — “Declare the rightful winner, or hold a new Election, NOW!” — and as he’s come under increased scrutiny from federal investigators who executed a search warrant at his Florida resort earlier this month and recovered troves of classified documents.


In the weeks since, Trump has made a number of incendiary comments bashing the FBI, baselessly suggesting the agency planted evidence and claiming the search was politically motivated.

On Tuesday, he re-posted items about the Jan. 6 riot being orchestrated by the FBI and antifa, and made a false claim about the wife of a man named Ray Epps, who has been accused in right-wing conspiracy theories of being a federal agent who egged on Capitol rioters. The House committee investigating the riot has disputed those claims.


Trump also re-posted a message from a user falsely claiming to be his daughter Ivanka who was complaining about “the useless vaccines.” (Ivanka Trump has been a strong supporter of the Covid-19 vaccine).


Trump, for years, has done little to distance himself from QAnon and its supporters. Asked his opinion of QAnon followers in August 2020, the then-president said, “I’ve heard these are people who love our country.”


More recently, adherents have pushed a large number of conspiracy theories that the 2020 election was stolen — some of which were later adopted by Trump and his lawyers. They’ve also called for a civil war to restore Trump to power — although some followers believe he’s still in charge of the country.


The group’s followers have been linked to several violent incidents, including a train hijacking, kidnappings, a police chase and a slaying.


In his remarks on the group in 2020, Trump said he didn’t know much about QAnon and its followers, “other than I understand they like me very much, which I appreciate.”


Trump shares barrage of QAnon content and other conspiracy theories on his social media platform

----------


## misskit

*Trump's Truth Social Banned from Google App Store*

A Google spokesperson has revealed that former President Donald Trump’s social media platform Truth Social has been kept from Android devices because the platform allegedly lacks “effective” content moderation.


According to The Hill, the spokesperson said that Truth lacks the content moderation needed to meet Google Play’s terms of service


This comes after Truth Social CEO Devin Nunes claimed last week that the Android version of the social media platform’s app is ready, waiting only on Google’s approval.


“On August 19 we notified Truth Social of several violations of standard policies in their current app submission and reiterated that having effective systems for moderating user-generated content is a condition of our terms of service for any app to go live on Google Play,” the spokesperson said.


Google is reportedly particularly concerned about violations of its policies prohibiting content with physical threats and incitements to violence.


The spokesperson added that Truth Social has acknowledged the feedback, and is currently working on addressing the issue.

BREAKING:  Trump's Truth Social Banned from Google App Store

----------


## thailazer

Trump posted over 60 times on his Truth Social account, and those posts look like the work of a drunk teenager.   How was this guy ever considered fit for a political office?

----------


## Topper

> Trump posted over 60 times on his Truth Social account, and those posts look like the work of a drunk teenager. How was this guy ever considered fit for a political office?


I've not heard from my MAGA friends in a while....maybe finally the penny is dropping.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump's SPAC deal thrown into limbo with extension deadline looming

Wall Street is quickly souring on the prospects of former President Donald Trumps new social media company going public.

Digital World Acquisition Corp., a so-called special purpose acquisition company, struck a deal in 2021 to bring Trump Media & Technology Group into the public stock market. On Tuesday, Digital World executives had been expected to announce after a meeting whether enough shareholders had voted in favor of extending for one year the timeline for the two companies to complete the transaction.

But the executives decided instead to adjourn the shareholder meeting until Thursday to continue tallying votes to see if enough investors were in support of the extension.

If an extension cannot be reached by then, Digital World Acquisition may need to liquidate and return the money it raised back to investors.  :Smile: 

A liquidation by Digital World Acquisition would cap off what has already been a wild ride for the SPAC since the agreement to terms on a deal with TMTG, which operates Trumps Truth Social and is led by Devin Nunes, the California Republican who left Congress in January to become the companys CEO.

Shares in the SPAC plunged in trading Tuesday, falling as much as 21 percent.

A SPAC, or blank check company, is effectively a publicly traded skeleton company with no major operations of its own that sets out to acquire a private entity using cash raised from its initial public offering. The private company  in this case TMTG  then takes over the SPACs listing on a stock exchange, effectively making the deal an alternative route to publicly selling shares in the U.S.

The stock had become a favorite among retail investors, whose frenetic buying and selling has led Digital World Acquisition to see moves in the market that resemble those of the meme stock frenzy of 2021. And the deal has come under questioning by various government agencies, including the Securities and Exchange Commission.

Digital World Acquisition may still have more levers to pull in finalizing the deal, however. Executives themselves could extend the SPACs duration by another six months on their own, according to Reuters, which reported earlier that votes in favor of the extension were far below the threshold needed.

A spokesperson for Digital World Acquisition did not respond to a request for comment.

Truth Social is continuing to grow rapidly, driven by extraordinary user engagement and the recent launch of ads on the platform, a spokesperson for the Trump Media & Technology Group said in a statement to POLITICO. TMTG will continue cooperating with all stakeholders in connection with its planned merger, and hopes the SEC staff will expeditiously conclude its review free from political interference.

----------


## S Landreth

'See you all in Court!' Trump threatens Lincoln Project after new ad appears on Fox Newst

Donald Trump took to his Truth Social account on Thursday morning to attack the Lincoln Project and threaten them with a lawsuit after Fox News agreed to run one of their latest ads attacking the former president.

In his post, Trump also lashed out at Fox News for accepting the ad.

"The Perverts and Lowlifes of the Lincoln Project are back on, where else, Fox News. I thought they ran away to the asylum after their last catastrophic campaign, with charges made against them that were big time sleaze, and me getting many millions more votes in 2020 than I got in 2016," he wrote.

He then added, "The Paul Ryun run Fox only has high standards for 'Trump' ads, but not for anyone else. The Perverts should not be allowed to 'false advertise,' and Fox News should not allow it to happen."

"See you all in Court!!!" he concluded.

For their part, the founders of the Lincoln Project were quick to capitalize on the free advertising from Trump by re-posting the clip on Twitter with the introduction: "This is the ad that pissed off Trump this morning."

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "See you all in Court!!!" he concluded.


Yeah go and try it you loser.

----------


## panama hat

Is he now the most litigated/litigious person in US history?

----------


## Topper

The Lincoln Project's response....

----------


## panama hat

^ Nice to see

----------


## thailazer

Here might be a book worth buying.....

----------


## David48atTD

Don't know where this fits exactly.

This guy, Rep. Raskin is a Hoot!

----------


## S Landreth

Thinly-veiled incitement to violence and overt racism: Trump's Truth Social post sparks outrage

Donald Trump was permanently suspended from Twitter "due to the risk of further incitement of violence," but on Friday night took his social media approach to his Truth Social website.

Trump accused Senate GOP Leader Mitch McConnell of having a "death wish" after a government shutdown was averted.

"Must immediately seek help and advise (sic) from his China loving wife, Coco Chow!" he said of Elaine Chao, who served in his cabinet for four years as Secretary of Transportation.

Trump's post generated outrage online.

"Nothing to see here," conservative lawyer George Conway tweeted. "Just a former president of the United States seeking to incite violence against the minority leader of the United States Senate and launching a racist verbal attack on the leader's wife."

Former federal prosecutor Shanlon Wu wrote, "Donald Trump using blatant racist tactics in his desperate attacks on McConnell by trying to ridicule Asian American former Secretary of Transportation Elaine Chao's name calling her 'Coco Chow'  [McConnell] and [GOP] should call him out and reject his racist hate  will they do it?"

"Hardly shocking that Trump would threaten Mitch McConnell by capitalizing the words 'death wish'  dog whistle invitation to Trump's extremist supporters  same Trump who believed his own VP Pence deserved to be lynched by the angry Jan. 6 mob Trump incited to violence," Wu added.

Janai Nelson, the president of the NAACP Legal Defense & Educational Fund, wrote, "I double dare all major media outlets to call this what it is: thinly-veiled incitement to violence and overt racism."

Podcaster Fred Wellman said, "Elaine Chao was Trumps Secretary of Transportation for 4 years and he just called her the ridiculously racist nickname 'Coco Chow.' Yesyou are a racist if you still support this broken *sshole."

Jonah Goldberg, the editor-in-chief of The Dispatch, wrote, "Look, I think the gross bigotry, stupidity, dishonesty, and demagoguery of this is obvious on so many levels and Im embarrassed for the country. But, because no one else will, I feel I have to point out he also misspelled advice."

----------


## panama hat

> call him out and reject his racist hate — will they do it?"


Why would racists call out a racist for being . . . racist?

----------


## S Landreth

^



> [McConnell] and [GOP] should call him out and reject his racist hate — will they do it?"


I don’t believe McConnell is a racist. But he does know his place and will not push it. Not giving the time of day to trump might be better.

“_Mitch McConnell is killing the Republican Party_i_ through weakness and cowardice. He obviously has a political death wish for himself and Republican Party, but President Trump and the America First champions in Congress will save the Republican Party and our nation,” Budowich said in an email to NBC News.
_ 
I think everyone understands the death spiral started when trump was elected and with that, I do hope the Dems will be able convince the remaining 31% to cross over.

63% of Asian American voters across the country voted for Biden. A minority of the group voted for Trump, at 31%

----------


## panama hat

> I don’t believe McConnell is a racist.


I was speaking broadly of the right wing neos . . . whether  not McConnel is remans to be seen but his policies certainly don't place him in the league of minority-lover.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump critical of "U.S. Jews" in social media post

Former President Donald Trump wrote that "U.S. Jews have to get their act together" on his social media platform Truth Social Sunday morning, saying "no President has done more for Israel than I have."

"U.S. Jews have to get their act together and appreciate what they have in Israel - Before it is too late!" Trump wrote.

Trump, whose daughter, Ivanka, converted to Judaism, has long touted his 2017 decision to move the U.S. Embassy in Israel from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, and his son-in-law Jared Kushner's work attempting to negotiate peace in the Middle East. 

A 2020 AJC survey of American Jewish Opinion found that 75% of American Jews planned to vote for President Biden. Trump has long been frustrated by lack of support among the Jewish community in the U.S., saying in 2021 that "the Jewish people in the United States either don't like Israel or don't care about Israel."

In the post early Sunday, Trump wrote that "Wonderful Evangelicals are far more appreciative of this than the people of the Jewish faith, especially those living in the U.S. Those living in Israel...are a different story."  

 
It's not clear what prompted Trump's post.

Trump's post on Sunday has already drawn significant backlash. Alexander Vindman, a retired U.S. Army lieutenant colonel  and former director for European affairs for the National Security Council  wrote on Twitter that "Trump is executing the fascist playbook to turn his mob on Jews."

The Jewish Democratic Council of America described his comments in a tweet as "more unabashed antisemitism from GOP leader Donald Trump."

"His threat to Jewish Americans and his continued use of the antisemitic dual loyalty trope fuels hatred against Jews," they continued.

Jonathan Greenblatt, ADL CEO, responded to Trump's comments on Twitter, stating, "We don't need the former president, who curries favor with extremists and antisemites, to lecture us about the US-Israel relationship."

"This 'Jewsplaining' is insulting and disgusting," he added.

Trump's comments fall on the last day of Sukkot, one of three Jewish pilgrimage festivals, and the eve of Simchat Torah, a holiday that marks the ending of the annual cycle of Torah readings, and the beginning of the new cycle.

____________


A co-founder of the firm behind Truth Social says Trump retaliated against another exec who refused to gift some of his shares to Melania

A co-founder of Trump Media & Technology Group, the company behind Truth Social, said former President Donald Trump pushed another executive to give some of his shares to Melania Trump and retaliated when the request was declined, according to a Washington Post report.

Will Wilkerson, who filed a whistleblower complaint about the company to the SEC in August, made the allegation in a story published by the outlet on Saturday. The Post, which obtained materials submitted with Wilkerson's complaint, detailed accusations of infighting and potentially illegal activity at the company.

Trump had been given a 90% stake in the company when it was founded, according to the SEC complaint. But Wilkerson told the Post he was with fellow co-founder Andy Litinsky in October 2021 when the latter received a call from Trump. At the time, the company had recently reached a merger deal that would catapult the value of its stock. Wilkerson said the former president asked Litinsky to give some of his shares to Melania Trump.

Wilkerson told the Post that Litinsky demurred and explained the gift would result in a tax bill he would be unable to pay: "Trump didn't care. He said, 'Do whatever you need to do.'

Litinsky, a former contestant on "The Apprentice," was removed from the company's board five months later in what Wilkerson believed was retaliation. According to a March email obtained by the Post, Litinsky also believed he had been retaliated against.

"President Trump over the past 2 months has repeatedly demanded that I give my TMTG equity to Melania Trump," Litinsky wrote, according to a screenshot of the email published by the Post. "As I have informed him several times, I have earned that equity, and also 'gifting' equity to Melania Trump would be a taxable event of which I can't afford to pay the taxes."

Litinsky also said Trump had threatened to "blow up the company" if his demands weren't met, adding he believed Trump was now "retaliating" against him and that he'd be seeking legal counsel, according to the screenshot of the email.

A spokesperson for Trump did not immediately respond to Insider's request for comment. Litinsky did not immediately respond to Insider's request for comment sent via his consulting and production company, ZideLitinsky Media.

In a statement provided to Insider, a representative for Trump Media & Technology Group blasted the Post's reporting and touted Truth Social's successes.

"As Chairman of TMTG, President Trump hired Devin Nunes as CEO to create a culture of compliance and build a world-class team to lead Truth Social," the statement said, noting the platform has launched on the Apple and Google app stores, attracted millions of users, and "executed multiple feature updates."

"Ignoring these achievements, the Washington Post published a story rife with knowingly false and defamatory statements and other concocted psychodramas," the statement continued. The statement did not comment directly on specific allegations.

Wilkerson, who was serving as senior vice president of operations, said he was fired on Thursday after talking to the Post, the outlet reported. Lawyers for Wilkerson did not immediately respond to Insider's request for comment but told the Post he is cooperating with the SEC and New York prosecutors investigating Trump Media.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> "the Jewish people in the United States either don't like Israel or don't care about Israel.


Or..... they just don't like trump.

----------


## panama hat

> Or..... they just don't like trump.


Oi Gewalt . . . because he's a meschuggener.

----------


## helge

Haven't the evangelicals always been more extreme in their Israel support than the jews of the US ?

(know that you can't lump either into one)

----------


## S Landreth

Trump is the past, DeSantis is the future


Trump's the loser as GOP falters

Former President Trump is facing waves of blame after key Republican candidates lost in midterms.

*The big picture:* There was no red wave. As of this morning, control of the Senate is undetermined, but appears to be leaning toward Democrats. The House is headed for a very narrow GOP majority, but is also uncalled.

*Why it matters:* Regardless of the reality with GOP primary voters, Republican elites  and other anti-Trump Republicans  sense blood in the water. There's an increased likelihood of a larger, more boisterous primary field competing against Trump in 2024.


The chances Trump can clear the field are vastly diminished.

*What happened:* Many of former President Trump's handpicked candidates were defeated or struggled in otherwise winnable races  a lineup of underachievers.


In Pennsylvania, Mehmet Oz lost his Senate race to Democrat John Fetterman by 2+ points. In Michigan, Tudor Dixon lost her challenge to Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) by 8 points.Trump-backed candidates who are trailing: Herschel Walker for the Senate, in Georgia ... and Blake Masters for the Senate, in Arizona.On top of all that, Trump stoked a massive distraction by promoting speculation about his own 2024 campaign in the midterms' final hours.

*The intrigue:* Trump's planned rally at Mar-a-Lago next Tuesday, where he's expected to announce a 2024 presidential campaign, now won't come after a GOP landslide.


Instead, it will follow an election where Democrats have a solid chance to hold or even expand their hold on the Senate  and where Republicans fell way short of their expectations for a sizable red wave.

*Between the lines:* Trump constrained his party's coalition in states where he showed up. In Pennsylvania, Senate victor John Fetterman won independents with 57% of the vote, Hispanics with 67% of the vote and women with 57% of the vote, according to exit polling.


In Georgia, where the Senate race is too close to call, Trump-championed Herschel Walker won only 8% of the Black vote, 42% of independents and 39% of Hispanics, exit polls show. His numbers in all three categories lagged Gov. Brian Kemp (R), who won re-election.

*By contrast,* Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis' resounding re-election was one of the few bright spots for Republicans.

_____________

'Furious' Trump is pinning the blame on Melania for his decision to back Dr. Oz

Still more reports are coming in about former President Donald Trump's angry reactions to seeing some of his hand-picked candidates face defeat during Tuesday's midterm elections.

The New York Times' Maggie Haberman chimed in on Twitter with her own dispatch that claimed the twice-impeached former president is now even blaming former first lady Melania Trump for some of his own poor endorsements.

"Trump is indeed furious this morning, particularly about Mehmet Oz, and is blaming everyone who advised him to back Oz -- including his wife, describing it as not her best decision, according to people close to him," Haberman writes.

Haberman also reports that the losses of Trump-backed candidates such as Oz and Don Bolduc may impact his decision to announce his third presidential campaign next week.

"There are people pushing Trump to reschedule his announcement next week, and several Rs have texted asking whether he will, but its risky and would be acknowledging hes wounded by yesterday, something that some of his advisers insist is not the case," she writes.

Trump started teasing his third presidential campaign earlier this week, and he also issued a warning against Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis against pursuing the presidency in 2024.

"I really believe he could hurt himself badly," Trump said of a potential DeSantis White House run. "I think he would be making a mistake, I think the base would not like it  I dont think it would be good for the party."

https://www.rawstory.com/maggie-habe...mp-2658622778/

----------


## baldrick

fer fcuks sake lambert

next tuesday jebus will return and proclaim that drumpf is the love child of elvis and JFK and will immediately ascend the throne of gold to take his rightful place as savior of the USA and the world

----------


## S Landreth

^ not everyone thinks so  :Smile: 

Paul Ryan blames disappointing GOP election results on 'Trump hangover'

Former House Speaker Paul Ryan, R-Wis., said Republicans should have "done better" in Tuesday's midterm elections, calling former President Trump a "drag on our ticket" that contributed to the party's disappointing results.

----------


## S Landreth

Trump snubs Twitter after Musk announces reactivation of his account

_____________

Trump Media partner DWAC delays Truth Social merger

Trump Media deal partner says shareholders approve delay of merger with Truth Social parent

The blank check company that plans to take Trump Media and Technology Group and its Truth Social platform public said Tuesday that shareholders voted to delay a deadline for its merger with the former president’s firm by several months.

Shares of Digital World Acquisition Corp. closed more than 5% higher following a brief shareholder meeting announcing the delay. DWAC faced liquidation next month if it couldn’t get a deadline extension, although the merger faces additional legal and financial obstacles. The Securities and Exchange Commission is probing the Trump Media-DWAC deal, as are federal criminal investigators.

The company, which hasn’t generated any revenue and already has $1 billion in financing already at risk, had delayed the meeting multiple times over recent months as it worked to garner support from shareholders. DWAC needed 65% of its shareholders to approve an extension of the deadline to merge with Trump Media until September 2023. In a securities filing Monday, DWAC said there was “substantial doubt” about its ability to continue as a “going concern.”

DWAC has previously failed to get the necessary votes from its large swath of retail investors. The meeting was adjourned numerous times. DWAC CEO Patrick Orlando initiated a built-in extension with a $2.8 million contribution from his company Arc Global Investments II.

“It’s a really arduous process when you have as many stockholders as we did,” Orlando said during an interview with IPO Edge on Tuesday immediately prior to the shareholder meeting.

Orlando has been working to drum up votes on Trump Media’s Truth Social platform, and even urged Trump Media CEO Devin Nunes and its chairman, former President Donald Trump, to help publicize the effort.

The stakes of the vote were particularly high for some of the former president’s supporters, who shared on Truth Social and Reddit that they’ve invested thousands of dollars in DWAC in a nod of support for the platform.

If a merger were to take place, it would give hundreds of millions of dollars in funding to Trump Media. It has already faced a series of legal and financial obstacles. The deal has been the subject of a criminal probe and its delay has resulted in the loss of over $100 million in investment.



___________

Trump Media & Technology Group, also known as T Media Tech LLC

Value

The Midas Touch Gold's price today is US$0.00008738, with a 24-hour trading volume of $73,186. TMTG is +34.64% in the last 24 hours. It is currently -47.48% from its 7-day all-time high of $0.0001664, and 34.94% from its 7-day all-time low of $0.00006476. TMTG has a circulating supply of 8.91 B TMTG.

----------


## S Landreth

Donald Trump dined with white nationalist, Holocaust denier Nick Fuentes

Former President Donald Trump hosted white nationalist and antisemite Nick Fuentes at his Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach on Tuesday night, according to multiple people familiar with the event.

Fuentes, who frequently posts racist content in addition to Holocaust revisionism, was brought as a guest of rapper Kanye West, who now goes by Ye.

In a post to his social media site, Trump confirmed the gathering.

This past week, Kanye West called me to have dinner at Mar-a-Lago, he wrote. Shortly thereafter, he unexpectedly showed up with three of his friends, whom I knew nothing about. We had dinner on Tuesday evening with many members present on the back patio. The dinner was quick and uneventful. They then left for the airport.

However eventful, the dinner reflects a remarkable moment in an extremely early 2024 campaign cycle: the frontrunner for the Republican presidential nomination breaking bread with a man who frequently posts racist content and Holocaust revisionism, brought there by a rapper who is launching his own presidential campaign under the shadow of his own antisemitic remarks.

If it was any other party, breaking bread with Nick Fuentes would be instantly disqualifying for Trump, said Democratic National Committee spokesperson Ammar Moussa. The most extreme views have found a home in todays MAGA Republican party.

In a statement, the White House said, Bigotry, hate, and antisemitism have absolutely no place in America - including at Mar-A-Lago. Holocaust denial is repugnant and dangerous, and it must be forcefully condemned.

It underscores how few guardrails currently exist within the former presidents political operation, with few aides there to screen guests or advise against and manage such gatherings.

Indeed, after POLITICO first reported the sighting of Fuentes at Trumps club, people in Trumps orbit denied the former president met with Fuentes at all. Only later was it revealed that he not only met with Fuentes but dined with him.

Karen Giorno, a former Trump strategist who is also now working for Wests 2024 campaign, confirmed to POLITICO that she was also at the dinner with Trump, West and Fuentes.

----------

